# Do you have pets? Show and tell here :)



## Buttercup

I'm proudly owned by 3 basset hounds and 2 cats. My bassets are my kids and my pride and joy. They are so sweet, goofy, funny and naughty and I love every minute of it. I'm definately a basset-a-holic, so much so that I'm the foster coordinator for my local basset rescue.

Rosie, my only girl 









Tucker during a mommy and me trip to Carmel beach









Rosie on the left and Tucker on the right sharing a chair at a friends house









This is my buddy Miles, he's such a sweet snuggly boy and he likes to moan and groan when he's happy









the 4 of us after agility class









Oh, and for those who think Bassets are lazy  ... well, ok, they can be.









last years Christmas card









and my kitties

This is Binky









and this is Andy









Let's see yours, 
Cindy


----------



## Khabita

Great dogs! I especially like your Christmas card.

We have a Dalmatian named Pete, and two cats -- Lucy and Dixie. I would live on a farm with tons of animals if I could! I love animals!


----------



## ScottBooks

Well...I still have this one.










(he doesn't usually play dress up).

Here's a book recommendation _Old Dogs: Are The Best Dogs_ by Gene Weingarten (pictures by Michael Williamson). Get the guilty dead tree version though, the pictures are half the book.


----------



## oddsoxx

*Oh, I love all the pictures of everyone's wonderful pets!

We have a Pembroke Welsh Corgi (named Corki) who is absolutely the best dog we ever had.

Here she is peering over the coffee table at us. She does this a lot and we can only assume she thinks she's hiding. I don't think she realizes she has those ears.










Cork likes to plow her way through the wildflowers on the side of the road and now wears her Doggles when we go walking to keep her from having a repeat of the eye infection she had a few months ago.










This seems to be her favorite pose.*


----------



## Buttercup

Aww, Corki is so cute!  

And I just love the senior lab too.  Senior dogs are pretty awesome, I rescued a 10 yr old from our local shelter a few months back, poor guy was so skinny and had nails a mile long but he was just as sweet as can be.  He's now living out his retirement in a wonderful new home and will never go hungry again.


----------



## oddsoxx

Cindy,

Thanks for the nice words about Cork.

Rosie looks like a bit of a card! And Miles...what a sweetie! I don't think I've ever seen a Basset in agility but would love to. Your dogs and cats are so sweet looking. I, too, love the older dog especially in his birthday finery. He's so regal looking even with the red beads and flowered crown.

Linda


----------



## Buttercup

Oh, Rosie is quite the card! I actually have video's of Rosie & Miles in our agility for fun class on youtube. Here are the links.





 - Rosie





 - Miles

As you can see they get distracted easily ... lol


----------



## oddsoxx

Oh Cindy, that's the kewlest thing I've seen in a long time! I love the tunnel...how they went in and didn't come out until you tapped on it. I love Miles' jumping style and aren't they both so proud of themselves. Too cute.

I wanted to do agility with Cork but she doesn't do well around other dogs. In fact, she growled all through the videos just from hearing your dogs bark. She came from a rescue where she was attacked by another dog and her trainer seems to think she's afraid but covers it with bravado. She's somewhat better now but not enough that I could go into a room filled with dogs and expect her to do agility.

Gotta go watch those videos again...

Linda


----------



## sjc

I'm speechless!  They are so beautiful.  What a pick me upper...Thanks guys all of you.  I enjoy looking at all the pics.


----------



## RovingSoul

This is Sassy, my parents baby, and Azul (RIP) my hamster. She's not actually attacking him, she's babysitting. I put him down next to her, and waited until he made a break for it. She is trying to make him stay put. They got along very well.









Another, with my finger in the pic.


----------



## oddsoxx

Oh my gosh, Sassy looks so much like the kitty we lost this past summer at the age of 13.

This is Ms. Smith AKA Smitty, convinced that she could fit in any box she chose to inhabit.


----------



## Guest

Here is my adorable companion:















His name is Pippin. He is a papillion who's second birthday in on November 22. Usually his ears have a full fringe, but we had some allergy issues a couple of weeks ago. The second pic shows his fringe a bit better.


----------



## oddsoxx

*Oh Pippin is adorable! Look at those ears, aren't they beautiful with all that lovely hair on them. He's so cute and I'll bet, at two years old, he's a busy little guy too. Happy early birthday, Pippin!*


----------



## Angela

I have a Lhasa Apso named Harley Davidson... Harley was born on May 11, 2000 and came to live with us 8 weeks later. Harley hates the water, but loves to ride on the wave runner and in the boat. 







This was taken Christmas 2000 (I cropped Santa out)


----------



## Suzanne

Thank you sooooooo much for sharing all these wonderful pictures & the videos!! They made my day!!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

this is my sweet jazzy


----------



## tc

My daughter and my grandson. (My son just thinks that Duke will go with him whenever it is that he moves out.)


----------



## sjc

You guys are really cheering me up. I love looking at all the pics. (I'm jealous...but I love looking) Thanks so much.

My beloved (late) Sophia-Loren 
And my 4 Nephews---:


----------



## Kirstin

These are my babies - in order: Deebo, Jezzie, Piggie, and Maggie. I love them all so much my heart hurts sometimes.


----------



## Sandpiper

I was an only human child, but I had a brother beagle (my age 7 - 19).  He's loooong gone, but I still miss him.  There will never be another.  He was so sweet.

So I've had birds.  From '86 - '96, I had a grey singing finch named Chloe Anne Suzana Carolina Savannah.  The names just kept adding on through the years.  When I bought her, I didn't know what I was getting and the pet shop didn't know what they were sellling.  I came to find out grey singing finches are rare!  Finches are flighty little things -- you don't tame them.  During her ten years she did become sick.  I took her to the vet who gave me medicine to feed her with a dropper.  So I had to catch her a few times a day for 2 or 3 weeks.  She became tame.  She was a sweet little thing.  She layed a few tiny eggs which I still have.  Ultimately, she died on the same day as my mother.  Two good ones gone on the same day.

Now I have a Rosey Bourkes parakeet.  They're not your usual parakeet / budgie.  For one thing, they're mostly a salmon pink with some black and white (and a little deep deep blue if it's a boy).  Different looking.  Big thing about Rosey Bourkes -- they DO NOT bite.  They just don't know how.  They threaten like most any bird, but they don't know how?!  Her name is Lucy Anna.


----------



## chynared21

*We have 3 pets that own us...

This is Monroe (after Marilyn). She's 13 years old...definitely a diva who only wants to be mushed when she wants to be mushed ;-p









Here's Max & Jonni...Max is the long haired little man and Jonni is the big boy. Hard to believe but they're brothers from the same litter ;-p










Here they thought they were being held up...and yes, they know they're cute!








*


----------



## Steph H

Awww, thanks for all the pics so far!  I'm currently owned by 5 kitties, I'll have to post pics after I get home.  I saw that someone else has a kitty named Sassy, that's the name of one of mine.


----------



## Steph H

All righty, finally got a chance to get back on the computer. 

First off, no trip is possible in my house unless it starts out with official Kitty Luggage Inspection and Packing Supervision. Here are 4 of 5 doing just that (the other was over by the window at the time). Front left is Callie, front right is Bugsy, back left is Roxy and back right is Sassy.










And here is an up-close-and-personal D) of Pixie, the one missing above.


----------



## chynared21

*Ok, is it April 1 or something My pictures disappeared *


----------



## Angela

chynared21 said:


> *Ok, is it April 1 or something My pictures disappeared *


I see pictures of your pets in previous posts... did you post more?


----------



## chynared21

Angela said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok, is it April 1 or something My pictures disappeared *
> 
> 
> 
> I see pictures of your pets in previous posts... did you post more?
Click to expand...

*No and I even refreshed the page...nada. Ok....karma getting back at me for saying your hubby is out of his mind *


----------



## Angela

chynared21 said:


> Angela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok, is it April 1 or something My pictures disappeared *
> 
> 
> 
> I see pictures of your pets in previous posts... did you post more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No and I even refreshed the page...nada. Ok....karma getting back at me for saying your hubby is out of his mind *
Click to expand...

LOL... ROTFLOLATWMP


----------



## chynared21

Angela said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No and I even refreshed the page...nada. Ok....karma getting back at me for saying your hubby is out of his mind *
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... ROTFLOLATWMP
Click to expand...

*LOL, I understood everything up until the first "L" *


----------



## Buttercup

Thanks for posting all the great pics everyone!  I just love seeing everyone elses furbabies.


----------



## Angela

chynared21 said:


> Angela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No and I even refreshed the page...nada. Ok....karma getting back at me for saying your hubby is out of his mind *
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... ROTFLOLATWMP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *LOL, I understood everything up until the first "L" *
Click to expand...

Rolling On The Floor Laughing Out Loud About To Wet My Pants !


----------



## chynared21

Angela said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No and I even refreshed the page...nada. Ok....karma getting back at me for saying your hubby is out of his mind *
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... ROTFLOLATWMP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *LOL, I understood everything up until the first "L" *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rolling On The Floor Laughing Out Loud About To Wet My Pants !
Click to expand...

*LMAO....ok, tmi but thanks for the translation ;-p*


----------



## Jeff

Sorry, I can’t resist telling this story, even though no one ever believes it.

I smoke a pipe but only in my office with the door closed or on the back patio. One windy afternoon, when I was on the patio smoking, a blue parakeet landed in the tree. After a couple of failed attempts to coax it onto my finger, I went into the kitchen and got some shelled sunflower seeds. That worked; the bird adopted us and has lived with us for over five years now. 

But I’m not risking putting another picture on this already overloaded page.


Jeff


----------



## Angela

I believe you Jeff  

BTW - did I read somewhere that you are in Texas??


----------



## Jeff

Yes, Angela. Waco.


----------



## Angela

Cool... now I know I am not alone...   I am in Longview area (NE TX). Moved back "home" after a 30 year absence to be near my aging parents. Hubby stayed behind in Houston and commutes on weekends. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Dori

SPARKY A 25 pound Miniature Schnauzer (no one told him he is a miniature) lets me live here as long as I provide good food and water.  I tried to do a photograph of us using the timer on my camera for the first time.  It went well until at last second he jumped down and sniffed up my skirt.  .  I have no idea of how to attach the photo.  Dori


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> SPARKY A 25 pound Miniature Schnauzer (no one told him he is a miniature) lets me live here as long as I provide good food and water. I tried to do a photograph of us using the timer on my camera for the first time. It went well until at last second he jumped down and sniffed up my skirt. . I have no idea of how to attach the photo. Dori


Over on the photo board there is a thread with the instructions. It's easy once you've done it a time or two. Let me know if you have questions.

L


----------



## Dori

which way is over? have looked for half hour, giving up and moving on to something else.









I looked high and low and finally figured out how to put the flickr photos on here.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## pidgeon92

Hi Dori,

The how to post is http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html.


----------



## sjc

Jeff: I believe you...I have an even stranger story; but we won't go there.

ANGELA: Your hubby commutes home on *just* the weekends; where do I apply? I could use the down time during the week; just the break from cooking would be enough for me.


----------



## Angela

sjc said:


> ANGELA: Your hubby commutes home on *just* the weekends; where do I apply? I could use the down time during the week; just the break from cooking would be enough for me.


LOL... Most of the time I wish he could be here full-time, but there *ARE * times when I am looking at the clock and asking him what time he is leaving!  Especially if he has taken a week of vacation or decided to work from home for a while. He was here for nearly 3 weeks during and after Hurricane Ike, and I was _*soooo * _ ready to get back into my "normal" routine that I helped him pack!!  Seriously though, if I could have it my way, we would be under the same roof all the time.


----------



## SusanE

I never had a pet until 2 years ago (I was 54 at the time).  My 12 year old had been bugging me for a dog since she could talk.  My mother had always cautioned against it.  Not a difficult decision to keep our family completely human.  Then we moved to a new neighborhood.  When my mother talked to my DD, she decided she was lonely and needed a pet.  With both of them "hounding" me (pun intended) I relented and we got our Gizmo.  He is a 16 pound Shihchon (Shitzu/Bichon mix).  He is absolutely adorable.  He has a sweet personality and is very cuddly.  My mom must have been psychic.  She passed away less than a year later and my daughter sought a lot of solace in her friend.  She hugged him and cried into his fur for hours.  And he was very patient with her and stayed with her through the whole ordeal.  She still uses him for comfort sometimes.

Then last year, my DD decided Gizmo was lonely and pestered me to get another dog.  I fought the urge valiantly.  Then I saw a picture of a little puppy who was in need of a home.  Her owner had just gotten her and then found out she could not take her with her when she moved.  Chloe is a LhasaPoo, much more poo than lhasa.  As soon as the 2 pups met, they played and played.  Now, a year later, they are still good buddies.  Chloe is the smarter of the two by about 75 IQ points.  She is very sneaky and fast.  She looks at you with her cute little innocent poodle face and the second your back is turned she steals whatever she can and hides under the bed.  She started stealing Gizmo's toys the first night we had her.  She is also affectionate in her own way, full of kisses but not fond of bear hugs.  

I have been converted from someone who tolerated animals to an avid dog lover.  The unconditional love they give is amazing.  I love the greetings I get when I come home from work. I don't think the enthusiasm about getting released from their crates is completely due to full  bladders.  Once I figure out how to download pictures, I'll post some.


----------



## Buttercup

SusanE said:


> I have been converted from someone who tolerated animals to an avid dog lover. The unconditional love they give is amazing.


Yay! Now that's what I love to hear. Dogs really are amazing aren't they? I've had dogs my whole life with a few exceptions (young, apartment dweller) and I just can not imagine my life without at least one dog in it. It would certainly be lonley and boring to say the least.

I can't wait to see pics of your furkids.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Here is my adorable companion...


I thought _*I*_ was your adorable companion!?

Anyway, here's the good pic of Pippin.


----------



## Angela

that is just way too cute!!


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> that is just way too cute!!


The squirrel is one of two infant orphans that we ended up raising for a couple of months until they were old enough to release into the local park.


----------



## Buttercup

That Pippin sure is a cutie!


----------



## Guest

Here is some video of Squeaker and Munch, our foundlings:


----------



## Kirstin

Steph has more cats than I do!!  

All these babies are adorable!!


----------



## Steph H

LOL  Only by 1, Kirstin!  Maybe you should get another....  

I posted on one of the other threads, for awhile last year I had *7*!  But alas, my two elder kitties, who were 13 (brother and sister), died in Sept. (Felix, the boy) and Dec. (Tigger, the girl).   It was a bit crazy having that many but I still wouldn't trade it for a minute. I love kitties.


----------



## Kirstin

Steph H said:


> LOL Only by 1, Kirstin! Maybe you should get another....
> 
> I posted on one of the other threads, for awhile last year I had *7*! But alas, my two elder kitties, who were 13 (brother and sister), died in Sept. (Felix, the boy) and Dec. (Tigger, the girl).  It was a bit crazy having that many but I still wouldn't trade it for a minute. I love kitties.


I would not trade my babies for anything. They have brought much joy to my life. We live in a 2 bedroom apartment so 4 is the limit until we a house.


----------



## Jen

Jim - I'm a cat person but your dog is ADORABLE!!!!  And I love the squirrels too, how cute.  At our old house there was a squirrel that lived in the post on our porch, I called him Max.  He'd come right up to me and hang out when I'd sit on the porch.  So cute!


----------



## Guest

Jen said:


> Jim - I'm a cat person but your dog is ADORABLE!!!! And I love the squirrels too, how cute. At our old house there was a squirrel that lived in the post on our porch, I called him Max. He'd come right up to me and hang out when I'd sit on the porch. So cute!


I grew up with big dogs. (My mother breeds, raises and shows Labs and English Setters, so we always had a ton of huge dogs around.) I never thought I could love a Toy breed. But Pippin stole my heart within two weeks of our getting him. "Adorable" doesn't even begin to describe him.

As for Squeaker and Munch, LR can tell you how despondent I was for a week after we released them. Squeaker was a delight--smart, bold and friendly.


----------



## Shizu

When I was in elementary, there were 3 cats, 1 dog and 6 pups, 1 monkey in my house. That monkey was female and was in love with my brother but hated me. She would know my brother was coming home from school a mile away and call for him. I was the youngest so easy to pick on. She bit me, scratched me, grabbed me whenever possible. She was soooo mean.


----------



## Shizu

Here is my Rin. He's 7 yrs old now.

He was 4, busy with study
















In front of his 4th birthday cake









Looking at me with what do you want eye









Sleeping in my suitcase. He must wanted to go with me.


----------



## Buttercup

Rin, you are a cutie patootie!


----------



## Suzanne

We only have two parrots now. Ruthie, our African Grey, is 19. Goober, our Amazon, is 21.










Some of my furry babies we have had in the past.









Chauncey (Golden) & Beauty (Black Lab)









Baby Jake









Jake & Beauty









Jake grown up









My handsome Chauncey


----------



## chynared21

*Awww, they're all cute!!!*


----------



## Buttercup

They're all just beautiful Suzanne.  

Your parrots are cool and wow, 19 and 21 yrs old!


----------



## Suzanne

Buttercup, they have been with us a long time. Goober for 20 years; Ruthie for 19. And they will outlive us. Many Amazons and Greys can live to 100. So eventually we will have to find them a new home. But we will think about that in 20 years (I'm 58 and Tim is 62).


----------



## chynared21

Suzanne said:


> Buttercup, they have been with us a long time. Goober for 20 years; Ruthie for 19. And they will outlive us. Many Amazons and Greys can live to 100. So eventually we will have to find them a new home. But we will think about that in 20 years (I'm 58 and Tim is 62).


*I've heard of people putting them in their wills.*


----------



## Buttercup

Wow!  I had no idea, that is amazing.  Having had only dogs and cats my whole life and knowing the incredible love I've had for each and every one of them, I can only imagine how you must feel about those two.


----------



## Susan B

I have five cats. Two are 16 and 15 years old. They are all "rescues" that I got as kittens except for my Maine **** Cat that I bought as a kitten. I was always a dog person and after my last dog died I said "no more animals" then I saw a kitten in trouble and the rest is history...lol.


----------



## Suzanne

We got our Orange-winged Amazon, Goober, first. A year later, we got our African Grey, Ruthie. She was only four months old. We had no idea back then how long they would live. Goober & Ruthie are bonded and are inseperable. If something would happen and we would lose one, I am almost certain the other would be gone in no time flat. They love each other so much.

When the time comes, I'll look for a home with young owners in the hopes that this will be the second and only other home they live in. I will absolutely insist they not be seperated. Right this moment Goober is lovingly grooming Ruthie. (Which by the way feels wonderful! He grooms my hair and eyebrows when he's on my shoulder. He only does this to those he truly loves.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My family has a yellow lab, who supposedly belongs to my mom (that's what my mom says), but the dog usually sleeps and hangs out in my room. She even hung out in my room when I would be away from school. Then I usually take her out in my car to the dog park. Our lab was a gift for mom, when my parents were becoming empty nesters (which ended up being for all of two semesters).


----------



## Dori

I uploaded a photo of Sparky to Flickr. Forgot I had an account there already open until I saw it mentioned here. Tried to insert it but have no idea of what the url is to the photo. I am beginning to think I am stoopid. I have created websites in the past using nothing but notepad and the html code and uploading them to the web. WHY CAN I NOT DO THIS?







Nosey Dog

by jove I tink i dood it!








Taken with web cam as Sparky sits behind me looking out window.


----------



## pidgeon92

Dori said:


> I uploaded a photo of Sparky to Flickr. Forgot I had an account there already open until I saw it mentioned here. Tried to insert it but have no idea of what the url is to the photo. I am beginning to think I am stoopid. I have created websites in the past using nothing but notepad and the html code and uploading them to the web. WHY CAN I NOT DO THIS?


Go back to flickr and right-click on the picture. You should see an option for "copy image location," or somesuch. Copy that and paste it into your post. When you have a technical problem, please let us (really, me) know what software and operating system you are using, I can give specific information to that software.


----------



## annelb

All your pets are beautiful. This is a picture of my KC, a Cairn Terrier who is 13.


----------



## Guest

Little Girl shortly after I found her last December.










Big Boy meeting Little Girl










LG a couple months ago. I figure she is about a year old now.










Puppy Kisses










Casper, my sister's Peach Crested Cockatoo










Big Boy










TYPO my longest living and oldest critter at about 9









Fuzzy, Miss Catatude










I have 2 dogs and 2 cats. All were found or rescued. I will not allow myself more than 2 of any kind of animal because I tend to lose control and end up with a zoo if I am not careful

Hope this wan't too long, I get carried away with pet pics. Most of the pictures I have are of my pets and of family member's pets like Casper.


----------



## Kirstin

Vampyre!!  What cute babies!  Thanks for sharing!  Like you - I have more photos of my pets, my parents pets, my friends pets - than I do of people.  Ha ha ha


----------



## Guest

The pets are just so much prettier than the people I know..


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I finally found a picture of my doggy where she still enough to see in the photo.


----------



## Guest

Hey she looks like a slightly smaller version of my Big Boy.  He got his name because he tips the scales at 135lbs


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My dog's name is Hoku. She weighs about 75 pounds now. Lol. I mentioned to my mom that her dog ends up sleeping in my room in the middle night of every night, and now she's watching Hoku and keeps calling her back into my parent's room.


----------



## chynared21

Suzanne said:


> We got our Orange-winged Amazon, Goober, first. A year later, we got our African Grey, Ruthie. She was only four months old. We had no idea back then how long they would live. Goober & Ruthie are bonded and are inseperable. If something would happen and we would lose one, I am almost certain the other would be gone in no time flat. They love each other so much.
> 
> When the time comes, I'll look for a home with young owners in the hopes that this will be the second and only other home they live in. I will absolutely insist they not be seperated. Right this moment Goober is lovingly grooming Ruthie. (Which by the way feels wonderful! He grooms my hair and eyebrows when he's on my shoulder. He only does this to those he truly loves.)


*Are they hard to care for, special needs I've wanted an African Grey for years but never really sat down to do the research.*


----------



## chynared21

Vampyre said:


> Hey she looks like a slightly smaller version of my Big Boy. He got his name because he tips the scales at 135lbs


*That's how DH got his name from DD  LOL, one day she said she wanted to get a tee shirt for DH for Father's Day, I think she was 3. I asked her what she wanted it to say and she said, "Big Boy"...nuff said ;-p*


----------



## Suzanne

chynared21 said:


> *Are they hard to care for, special needs I've wanted an African Grey for years but never really sat down to do the research.*


Chynared, no, they really aren't hard to care for. I would recommend getting a hand-fed bird though. Our two eat people food which is much preferable to seed. There is little nutrition in seed and a lot of calories. Our two eat whatever we eat. And I mean that literally. In the morning they have orange juice. And coffee. And the funny thing is, they prefer my coffee which has French Vanilla in it as opposed to Tim's which has half & half. Whatever we eat for our meals, they get in their crocks. Goober, the Amazon, is funny. From where he is on the playgym, he can see the diningroom table. He will check his crock and check my plate. If anything is missing, he raises a fuss! If I don't correct it, he'll climb down and come over to me and start biting my foot!

Greys are simply wonderful birds. We got Ruthie when she was four months old. Already she was talking. She was trying to say "What'cha doin?" She'd say "What doin?" We had a collie back then and within a week, she was calling Cricket. She simply adored Cricket. Cricket was dumb as a bag of rocks and didn't know that she didn't need to obey Ruthie. So when Ruthie called her, Cricket would get up and come over. Ruthie would praise her, "Good girl!" Then she tell her, "Cricket, outside, NOW!!!" in a stern voice and Cricket would go to the kitchen door! LOL

The biggest problems about our two birds is 1) they do make a mess. A healthy bird is a messy bird. During the day between meals, I'll have a good seed mix in their crocks. They love to just stick their beaks in it and move their heads back & forth fast and make the seed go everywhere. It's just good fun in their minds. So the end result is that I have to vacuum every day.

2) When you want to travel, it's more difficult to find arrangements for them. There are pet shops that board birds. But this can be dangerous. With birds, illnesses can be spread through the air. So if there is another bird being boarded who is sick, yours doesn't need to come in physical contact with them to catch the illness. A friend of ours lost a bird that way.

3) The commitment. If I knew back then how long they live, I doubt I would have gotten them. But now we have them and they are truly family members. Goober doesn't talk, but he has so much personality. He has the heart of a lion. With our Golden, Jake, who was 175 lb., Goober would climb down and jump right in his bowl of kibble and spread that tail and pin his eyes like a big bird and scare Jake away! And Ruthie. Well she talks like a person. She knows what she is saying. She is great company.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Guest

I used to have my own birds in the past and they were great.  My favorite one "flew out the window" according to an ex-roomie.  I think he and his wife stole her.  She was an Orange Winged Amazon and was just learning her first words from me.

Another thing is make sure the vet you use knows what he is doing with birds.  Many vets forget that birds are not the same as mammals and over dose them.

My sister's cockatoo is great.  He talks a lot but is also a big chicken.  He is even scared of little birds.  Sometimes he will let them bully him out of his tree.  He gets to spend a lot of time out in his favorite pecan tree when the weather is good.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Waiting for UPS to bring Mom's Kindle........










Our KindleBoards first Havanese.............. Don Diego De Gracia (Diego)


----------



## oddsoxx

Oh...that dog is sooo cute! Look at him in little blue T-shirt looking out the window, waiting for the UPS man. And his face is just so sweet. What's his name?


----------



## Buttercup

Diego is adorable!  He looks so darn sweet too.


----------



## Kirstin

aww!!  Give Diego a Chin scratch from me and my kitties!


----------



## chynared21

*Thanks so much Suzanne for all that info. You've got me imagining Goober eyeballing his dish and yours...too darn funny!!!

PG13 (I just made a funny)...Diego is so darn cute!!!*


----------



## PraiseGod13

Thanks to all of you - Gracias from Diego!!  Diego will be 3 on Dec. 2nd and he's the joy of our household.  Havanese are awesome dogs.... bred to be lapdogs for the aristocracy in Havana (thus, the name) Cuba way back when.  We've had hundreds (we used to raise them) of dogs & cats in our lifetimes but this dog has the best personality of them all!!  We also have outside cats, an African grey parrot who talks very well, a Quaker parrot and 4 cockatiels.  We're animal lovers and have really been enjoying the pictures of people's pets!!!


----------



## Guest

These are my boys


----------



## Angela

How sweet NYC... I miss having a cat, but I love my dog!


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin

This Thanksgiving will mark two years with Pronto. "Pronto" means "ready" in Italian (it's how Italian people answer their telephones) -- and he is always ready for anything...a walk, swatting at the cat, destroying the carpet on the landing, snuggling...LOL. He's a great little guy.








Ready for Autumn








I'm gonna go have a nice long chew!








Bathing beauty!








Whatchoo Lookin' at?


----------



## Suzanne

Nice pictures Geeky Girl! He's a love muffin!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Thanks for the pictures GG!!  I've never seen a Tibetan Terrier - what a doll!!!.... we used to raise Australian Terriers and what fun they were!!


----------



## Buttercup

Aww, Pronto is a cutie pie!  Thanks for sharing his pics.


----------



## chynared21

*Awww, Pronto is so cute and he poses so nicely. I want to put a bobby pin in his hair so he can see *


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin

chynared21 said:


> *Awww, Pronto is so cute and he poses so nicely. I want to put a bobby pin in his hair so he can see *


LOL. My husband has actually started trimming around his eyes a bit so he is not quite as blind as he was back when those pix were taken. I used to put his hair up in a scrunchee sometimes, but it drove my husband crazy!


----------



## Guest

Geeky Girl Karin Rex said:


> LOL. My husband has actually started trimming around his eyes a bit so he is not quite as blind as he was back when those pix were taken. I used to put his hair up in a scrunchee sometimes, but it drove my husband crazy!


Dogs need clothes and accessories like a fish needs a bicycle.


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin

Bacardi Jim said:


> Dogs need clothes and accessories like a fish needs a bicycle.


 Love your avatar!

42 - 

So long, and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## chynared21

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> LOL. My husband has actually started trimming around his eyes a bit so he is not quite as blind as he was back when those pix were taken. I used to put his hair up in a scrunchee sometimes, but it drove my husband crazy!


*LOL...how else could the poor boy see *


----------



## Angela

Pronto is a doll, Karin... thanks for sharing pictures. I really loved the ones with the fall leaves... we don't get many in those shades of red around here... In Houston all we got was green and brown... at least in NE Texas we get some yellows and oranges mixed in, but very little red.


----------



## Kirstin

The photo with the leaves is awesome!  Pronto is adorable!


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin

Angela said:


> Pronto is a doll, Karin... thanks for sharing pictures. I really loved the ones with the fall leaves... we don't get many in those shades of red around here... In Houston all we got was green and brown... at least in NE Texas we get some yellows and oranges mixed in, but very little red.


Thanks! Here's another one in the fall leaves you might like:


----------



## Guest

chynared21 said:


> *LOL...how else could the poor boy see *


"My dog has no nose."
"How does he smell?"
"Terrible!"


----------



## chynared21

Bacardi Jim said:


> "My dog has no nose."
> "How does he smell?"
> "Terrible!"


*LOL Jim!*


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Here are our two Siberian cats, Sasha...










and Nina...










Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Kirstin

kreelanwarrior said:


> Here are our two Siberian cats, Sasha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Nina...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


I'm a crazy cat lady and am owned by 4 lovable tempermental kitties. They give Shasha and Nina a thumbs up! Beautiful little ladies!


----------



## chynared21

*Awww, thanks for sharing Mike....I love that cats can lazy the day away and then be up ALL night long ;-p*


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Yeah, and with these two, looks can be deceiving: Sasha weighs almost 16 lbs and Nina almost 11 at 18 months old, and they won't be fully grown until they're five! So when they go tearing around at night, you really know it! LOL!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Angela

Harley and Angela. He is aptly named... He was born to ride!


----------



## Steph H

Love your kitty pics, Mike! They look very comfy. 


Angela, that is a *great* pic of Harley!


----------



## Suzanne

I'm lovin all the pet pics! They are great.

Angela, "Harley" means something to me. I got married on a Superglide 35 years ago!


----------



## durphy

Love the pics. Here are my two cats. As you can see, one is "special"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL9h4RZlb-Y


----------



## Kindled Spirit

durphy said:


> Love the pics. Here are my two cats. As you can see, one is "special"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL9h4RZlb-Y


durphy...that is just TOOO cute  Love your "special" kitty...Thanks for giving me a good LOL


----------



## Suzanne

Durphy that made me laugh out loud. What a sweetheart!


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin

durphy said:


> Love the pics. Here are my two cats. As you can see, one is "special"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL9h4RZlb-Y


ROTFL! I had to watch it twice! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## chynared21

durphy said:


> Love the pics. Here are my two cats. As you can see, one is "special"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL9h4RZlb-Y


*LOL Durphy!!! Isn't it great that cats can be a source of amusement Mine goes crazy for a flashlight shined all over the place ;-p It's amazing how fast she can go in a circle *


----------



## Angela

Steph H said:


> Angela, that is a *great* pic of Harley!
> 
> Thanks Steph!





Suzanne said:


> I'm lovin all the pet pics! They are great.
> 
> Angela, "Harley" means something to me. I got married on a Superglide 35 years ago!


How cool!! My dad had a Harley when I was little and took me riding all the time... I sat on the gas tank... no helmet!! My mom hated it and he sold it when I was 5. 

I have always wanted one of my own, but I don't see that happening. SO, I have my PWC and my dog named Harley Davidson and we both love to ride!


----------



## Kirstin

I was cleaning out my photobucket and deleting old stuff. I just found these photos - this is my parents cat - Stubby K (he was born without a tail). he is so dang cute ain't he? I love the first one - it looks like he is laughing.


----------



## ScottBooks

Kirstin,

  I don't think that's laughing. You're monkey's laughing. Stubby doesn't look like he sees something funny


----------



## Kirstin

ScottBooks said:


> Kirstin,
> 
> I don't think that's laughing. You're monkey's laughing. Stubby doesn't look like he sees something funny


awww.. he is a good ole cat. Gentle giant (he was at least 20 lbs in his prime and not fat). He is an old cat now, about 24 years old and still doing good. I took this photo and I think he was actually yawning -got tired of posing.


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> awww.. he is a good ole cat. Gentle giant (he was at least 20 lbs in his prime and not fat). He is an old cat now, about 24 years old and still doing good. I took this photo and I think he was actually yawning -got tired of posing.


*Man, that's an old cat ;-p Pippi lived at a ripe old age of 18.*


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> *Man, that's an old cat ;-p Pippi lived at a ripe old age of 18.*


We had sisters, Pookah and Bandit. Bandit lived til 16 and Pookah made it to 20.

L


----------



## Sailor

This is the first time I noticed this board...where have I been? This has really made my day seeing all the happy, well cared for pets. The cats are so content, the dogs are very loyal, the birds have their own agenda and even Jim and his squirrels are 'well behaved' if only for a moment  thank you all for sharing a part of your lives with all of us.

As soon as I can figure out how in the world I can get a picture on my computer and put it on here, I will load my babies too.


----------



## Geemont




----------



## ScottBooks

Your cat is Sherlock Holmes' big brother? Cool


----------



## Guest

this was burried


----------



## farmwife99

I would like to share a picture of our Babyface.
She turned 11 years old on Dec. 19th. She suffered with diabetes and blindness the last couple years of her life.
We lost our Babyface early on Saturday morning. DH had got up to check on her at 1:30 and she was resting but when I checked on her at 2:00 she had passed. Those of you that have lost a beloved pet know the pain. But we are very lucky to have LOTS of pictures of Babyface because she was such a camera hog. Once she saw a camera in your hand she would stand and "smile" at you till you took her picture. She was such a joy and she will be so missed.


----------



## drenee

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Our thoughts are with you.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

I am so sorry.

*Rainbow Bridge*

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

- Author unknown


----------



## Anne

I am sorry for your loss.Thank you for shareing the picture with us.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I am so sorry.
> 
> *Rainbow Bridge*
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
> There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
> There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
> The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> - Author unknown


Thank you for posting this I am sitting here with tears in my eyes.


----------



## 1131

ao8rcj9q4r7q90


----------



## Marci

farmwife99 said:


> I would like to share a picture of our Babyface.
> She turned 11 years old on Dec. 19th. She suffered with diabetes and blindness the last couple years of her life.
> We lost our Babyface early on Saturday morning. DH had got up to check on her at 1:30 and she was resting but when I checked on her at 2:00 she had passed. Those of you that have lost a beloved pet know the pain. But we are very lucky to have LOTS of pictures of Babyface because she was such a camera hog. Once she saw a camera in your hand she would stand and "smile" at you till you took her picture. She was such a joy and she will be so missed.





imallbs said:


> I have enjoyed the pictures of your animals. Thanks for sharing them. I had been planning to share pictures of my 17 year old cat Zazzer Zoo unfortunately she died yesterday after a short illness. I just want to share a couple of my memories of her. In the picture of her standing up she is doing what she did best - meowing. The other picture is just one that I love (one of her brief I'm not driving you crazy moments). I took it only a few months ago.


Farmwife & Imallbs,

I am saddened to hear of your loss.

Thank you for posting pictures of your beloved pets. They both look so full of energy & personality.

I too had tears in my eyes after reading the "Rainbow Bridge". 

I wish I could do more than send my condolences,

Marci


----------



## Guest

Here are some new pics of our camera hog.
















Sorry he looks possessed in that first one. It is near impossible to get his eyes on film while using flash.


----------



## Guest

On no, Pip's Killed Santa!
You son of a B17ch!

He is so cute.

Sorry to hear about the losses of Babyface and Zazzer Zoo.  Poms are one of the best toy dogs every.  They are so smart and fun loving it's so sad to see one go.  

Cats are also great.  If yours was like mine, they like to snuggle up on cold nights and purr while I watch TV, read or use my computer.  They do some of the silliest things and then give me that "I meant to do that look". 

Losing a pet is like losing a piece of my heart.  Non pet owners never understand that.  I hope they are by the Rain Bow bridge and you will see them again in time.


----------



## Guest

eh em, Pippin is a boy. But I forgive you.


----------



## Guest

oops my mistake  I was going for a doggie theme  

i can fix it!


----------



## Guest

You should see what he did to Kenny.


----------



## 1131

Rainbow Bridge is wonderful.  Thank you for posting it.  That is the place I had in mind when I told Zazzer Zoo it was OK to let go; that she could go be with Spooky in a wonderful place and I would come find them when my time came.  Rereading it just now has brought tears to my eyes.  Thank you

Now I know why Santa was late getting to my house.  I blamed the weather.  Turns out is was ATTACK OF THE GIANT DOG!


----------



## Guest

Yeah, you should see what he does when he really gets a hold of Santa.


----------



## Pencepon

Here is a link to the time my cat Baby was Cat of the Day on the Cat of the Day website:

http://catoftheday.com/archive/2003/June/10.html

She is almost 16 now and starting to show some signs of age, but still the best little cat ever. I love my Baby, and it gives me a lot of pleasure and comfort to see the beautiful, loved pets you all have to hold - in your arms now, and in your hearts always.


----------



## tessa

my puppy daisy (trying to post photo for 1st time)


----------



## tessa

I did it!! 
how to you get them smaller ?


----------



## Guest

in the code you add after *img width=xxx * ccc being the numer you want.. smaller is a smaller picture.


----------



## tessa

Daisy Christmas 08


----------



## tessa

Vampy
thank you  I've been trying for weeks to post pic.

Daisy just came home for vets  very quite 

I'm so glad that she is home.


----------



## Dooterbug

Here's my first attempt at inserting a picture... his name is Graf!

















and his favorite lounge chair:


----------



## ljloula

Aww, Graf looks like such a sweetie. 

Rainbow Bridge is always a comfort to read after the loss of a dear pet.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for sharing all the pet pics, I love them!   I have pets but no digital camera. 

Linda


----------



## Dooterbug

ljloula said:


> Aww, Graf looks like such a sweetie.
> 
> He is... and extremely spoiled into the bargain!


----------



## Geemont

My wife and I have eight cats. Yeah, I know, that is a lot of cats, but they are all rescue animals that wouldn't otherwise have a home.

Here is Tess. My wife found her outside her office about two years ago. She was full grown but only weighed 3.5 pounds and looked like a cat from Auschwitz. The first picture is from the day we found her. The second picture is from a year or so later when she weighed 10 pounds.



















I've got pictures of the others, too.


----------



## Marci

Geemont said:


> My wife and I have eight cats. Yeah, I know, that is a lot of cats, but they are all rescue animals that wouldn't otherwise have a home.
> 
> Here is Tess. My wife found her outside her office about two years ago. She was full grown but only weighed 3.5 pounds and looked like a cat from Auschwitz. The first picture is from the day we found her. The second picture is from a year or so later when she weighed 10 pounds.


WOW - What a difference regular food & *lots* of TLC can do!

Glad for the adoption. She looks great in that second photo - how is her personality?

Marci


----------



## chynared21

*Tess is a cutie Geemont *


----------



## Susan M

We have three dogs - two shih-tzus and a border collie - two foster rabbits and a couple of fish. My daughter trains Dazzle the Border Collie. She has several videos of the dogs on YouTube. Here is one of my favorites.






I love all the pet pics.

Susan


----------



## 1131

uhgftedtrfygh


----------



## Angela

That is too cool! My dog can't ride a skateboard, but he loves to ride on my wave runner!!


----------



## Tippy

If you see the kitten in the photo (I'm not very good photographer) -- his name is Sweetie Pie.  He hasn't exactly lived up to his name...   But he is a lot of fun!


----------



## KCFoggin

This is Beaucephus, Bobo for short.

I am extremely lucky in that I work in a very progressive Law Office and I get to bring Bobo to work with me each day. Needless to say, he's become a bit clingy but a great ice breaker with some stuffy clients


----------



## drenee

KCFoggin said:


> This is Beaucephus, Bobo for short.
> 
> I am extremely lucky in that I work in a very progressive Law Office and I get to bring Bobo to work with me each day. Needless to say, he's become a bit clingy but a great ice breaker with some stuffy clients


I have been in various law firms where animals are present. (I'm a court reporter) It does make a difference in the atmosphere.


----------



## Guest

Did you know dogs can be trained to be lie detectors?  What better place to have them than a lawyer's office.


----------



## drenee

Vampyre said:


> Did you know dogs can be trained to be lie detectors? What better place to have them than a lawyer's office.


How funny.


----------



## KCFoggin

Vampyre said:


> Did you know dogs can be trained to be lie detectors? What better place to have them than a lawyer's office.


I have to agree with you on this because Beaucephus is usually extremely outgoing to new people. There have only been a few where he digs in his heels and won't go anywhere near them and usually, down the road, we see that those individuals are the ones that give us the most problems with their half truth statements.


----------



## drenee

KCFoggin said:


> I have to agree with you on this because Beaucephus is usually extremely outgoing to new people. There have only been a few where he digs in his heels and won't go anywhere near them and usually, down the road, we see that those individuals are the ones that give us the most problems with their half truth statements.


Wonder if any judge would let you bring him in during a trial? A visual for the jury. LOL.


----------



## ljloula

Great pic of Bobo ~ love the head tilt!


----------



## Wannabe

I have two Cardigan Welsh Corgis. Cardigans are different from Pembrokes in that they have tails and are slightly larger. Both breeds are very sweet and are great, loyal pets.
















This is Bucky. He was a champion show dog before retiring and being adopted by us.









And this is our sweet Kiwi. She is the most loveable dog I've ever owned.


----------



## Guest

Susan M said:


> We have three dogs - two shih-tzus and a border collie - two foster rabbits and a couple of fish. My daughter trains Dazzle the Border Collie. She has several videos of the dogs on YouTube. Here is one of my favorites.


I believe I have seen that video before in an e-mail someone sent me. It is too cute. We have been trying to "teach" Pippin to put his toys away for several months. He is just too stubborn to learn that trick. Although, he is highly teachable. It looks like your daughter is well on her way to being an excellent dog trainer.


----------



## durphy

Pencepon said:


> Here is a link to the time my cat Baby was Cat of the Day on the Cat of the Day website:
> 
> http://catoftheday.com/archive/2003/June/10.html
> 
> She is almost 16 now and starting to show some signs of age, but still the best little cat ever. I love my Baby, and it gives me a lot of pleasure and comfort to see the beautiful, loved pets you all have to hold - in your arms now, and in your hearts always.


That is so darling. It looks like she's wearing a moustache.


----------



## chobitz

Valentines day 9 years ago my husband got me this bundle of love:










We named him Cubbie and he grew to be a gorgeous orange and cream Pomeranian:

















Sadly at age 8 he died of an apparent heart attack. 

The next day was our 9th anniversary and Joey my DH found a local breeder who had baby poms for sale. We went and found Shadow:

























Shadow last summer at age 1:









The breeder and I became email pals. She is still shocked that Shadow and one of his litter mates were black and tan. His mom was cream and his dad a cream and white parti colored pom. In his litter was a blue merle, a chocolate, a pure black and an orange. She still shakes her head over that litter. She said it was like God gave her one of almost every colored coat a pom could have!


----------



## Guest

Shadow is one of the prettiest Poms I've ever seen.


----------



## BrassMan

Here are two of our dogs and one cat. I have a half dozen pics of the dogs doing this, by the way. It works for them, evidently.


----------



## Guest

Dude! I am NOT a porta pottie! STOP!


----------



## KCFoggin

chobitz said:


> Valentines day 9 years ago my husband got me this bundle of love:


Poms are adoreable chobitz. So sorry to hear about cubbie.


----------



## chobitz

Vampyre said:


> Shadow is one of the prettiest Poms I've ever seen.


He is also way too smart for a doggie! I also think he has a streak of Marley in him 

Alot of people are so use to seeing show styled poms , the big teased up pom 'fros, they don't know what a natural pom looks like.

He actually is quite big for a pom at 16lbs and he isn't fat because he is too hyper for that!



KCFoggin said:


> Poms are adoreable chobitz. So sorry to hear about cubbie.


Thanks KCFoggin. If we hadn't gotten shadow right away we would still be heartbroken. Cub was my first pom as I am usually a big dog type of gal. I learned that there is a very large dog inside a small Pom. I fell in love with the breed.


----------



## Lotus

Here are our cats:

Smokey









Happy (named after Happy Gilmore from the Adam Sandler movie)









Gobbles (named after the "special" turkey in Southpark)









Some of my baby saltwater fish









One of our freshwater tanks


----------



## BrassMan

Vampyre said:


> Dude! I am NOT a porta pottie! STOP!


Ach! Nein! I do ziz bekozz ze ground iz KOLD! Und Pancho, he haff ze fur!


----------



## Marci

Maggie - Your Pom pup pictures are so cute!  There was a story on the news here in Seattle a few months ago about how a household burglary was foiled by the owner's Pomeranian's barking.  Big dogs all right!

Lotus - That shot of your saltwater fish is spectacular!  Very lovely!  I also loved the one of Happy being all snuggled up in the blanket.

Brassman - I've never seen two dogs so comfortable with each to allow that to happen.  You'd think the senior dog would not let the younger one do that...

Marci


----------



## Wannabe

BrassMan-your dogs are hilarious!


----------



## BrassMan

Wannabe said:


> BrassMan-your dogs are hilarious!


Yes, they are. The old one is very patient with the young one, who's quite a character. But we also have cats! (I hope I'm not wearing out my welcome with these. I have thousands.)

Oh! That reminds me. There's a great book just out on Kindle that I did the cover picture for. I'll go to the appropriate Board and add it!


----------



## ljloula

I never get tired of looking at these. 

BrassMan, that last cat photo cracks me up. Tucker grooms Dinah in a similar vigorous fashion. We call it "tough love". And it usually ends in a brawl.


----------



## BrassMan

Yeah, same deal here, sometimes. Other times they just go to sleep resting on each other. The one that amazes me is of Alexander the Grate (the tuxedo kitty) combing my grandson's hair--first, because my grandson was willing to let him do it, and second, because Alex was so gentle. He actually combed with both paws, claws out, but didn't scratch him. How 'bout that?


----------



## ljloula

Alexander is obviously an exceptional cat.


----------



## Wannabe

BrassMan said:


> Ach! Nein! I do ziz bekozz ze ground iz KOLD! Und Pancho, he haff ze fur!


Funny, I didn't picture him with a German accent. No, I had him pegged for a southerner.


----------



## BrassMan

Wannabe said:


> Funny, I didn't picture him with a German accent. No, I had him pegged for a southerner.


Well, OK. He's a she (Cecily), so named because of Cecil Rhodes, who gave his name to the breed (Rhodesian Ridgeback). I don't know Rhode's linguistic origin, but I'll concede your point. I guess I used the accent just so you wouldn't think it was me saying that. Cecily _hates_ to sit on cold ground, and that's the truth.


----------



## Beth A

WOW, Kindleboards has a ton of book information, tip, tricks .... AND FURRIES?  I think I found my new home..lol

I also have been adopted by 4 beautiful solid black cats. One was from a no kill shelter and the other 3 were a feral cat with her 2 new born kittens, she had a broken leg and was struggling which is how we were able to win her over.


----------



## Guest

I am Cat on da HAT!
No sweetie, it's Cat IN the Hat.
D'OH!


----------



## BrassMan

Our four cats are all rescue jobs too. The latest, a lame calico, we named Charity because that's why we took her in. But she's turned out to be a sweet cat. Alex, the black and white guy in the photos above, came to the house as a teeny kitten from who knows where (we have no neighbors), bluffed our three giant, curious dogs, and jumped in a window. He stayed too.


----------



## BrassMan

April, one of our dear, former cats, liked to worm her way under things and hide, sometimes with surprising results!


----------



## Guest

That was an excellent series of pictures.


----------



## BrassMan

Thank you! I also have a series of April tucked into her hooch watching my wife fasten a little Christmas birdie to it, and then coming out and destroying the thing totally. I have thousands!

But you can see why cats figure increasingly in the Distant Cousin stories....


----------



## Guest

Not yet but I will.  It's on my TBR list.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I don't know how to post picture, nor would I have enough room to.  I have 3 dogs, 2 lizards, 2 conures (parrot like birds), 1 cat, 1 hamster, and a partridge in a pear tree....lol...no partridge.


----------



## qotdr

These are my two Wheaten Terriers. This was taken when the one on the right was young and not in his adult coloring which is like the one on the left. They are Sinjon on the left and Aidan on the right. They are now 9 and 7. Sinjon likes to keep me company when I read at night.


----------



## Diana

These are our babies--first is Sierra, we adopted her from a shelter in 2000. She is nine years old:










This is Dougal, found as a stray a year ago (six years old). In these shots, he is sneaking up on me as I am eating, naughty boy!


























And here are both of them on the futon--only place they are allowed to lay on!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ok, here is a picture of my Kitty Thumper, and my hubby. We found him in a car engine...and I just had to keep him...the cat that is...LOL! Hope the picture works.

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp136/Neversleepsawink2/08160813cat2-1-1.jpg


----------



## Marci

Brassman,

Love! the cat photo series!  Especially the one where the black cat is in the box getting hammered by the light colored cat.  And the one where the black cat has "demonic" eyes. 

Qotdr,  your Wheatens look handsome! 

Diana - That's a great series of pics of Dougal sneaking up for some food!  So characteristic of dogs  

Love these pet photos, keep them coming!

Marci


----------



## Guest

Neversleepsawink said:


> Ok, here is a picture of my Kitty Thumper, and my hubby. We found him in a car engine...and I just had to keep him...the cat that is...LOL! Hope the picture works.
> 
> .jpghttp://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp136/Neversleepsawink2/08160813cat2-1-1












it was small so I made it bigger


----------



## Tippy

No Picture -- New Year's Day Story.  Late in the afternoon I heard a dog barking outside.  That is a little abnormal for our neighborhood.  There are dogs of course, but normally not a lot of barking.  Well, I was busy reading my Kindle and ignored the barking.  About 5 p.m. I started dinner for my dear husband.  While I was cooking, Ralph decided to go outside and plug in his pickup.  But before he went outside, he called me to our back room.  He said "You didn't close the garage door."  Well, shoot me.  Then he said "Look at the door".  Our back door was open a crack.  Of course I felt just awful, thinking about our heating bill.  Then he said "And that's not all, I found something else.".  Ralph opened the door and there was a little terrier dog, under a year old, sitting at our back door looking at us, as if to say "Well, aren't you going to invite me in?".  

Ralph coaxed the little dog into the house and made friends with him.  The dog had a collar and a tag.  I called the 1-800 number and it turned out to be some business called PetLost.  They asked for the number on the back of the tag and put me on hold.  Within two minutes they were back on the line, telling me the dogs name was Beau, and connected me with Beau's owner.  

The lady was crying and asking if Beau was hurt -- well he was just fine.  She was afraid he was going to have to spend the night in the cold.  About 10 minutes later the lady and her daughter arrived to pick up their little Beau.

What a great way to start the new year!


----------



## Geemont

Marci said:


> WOW - What a difference regular food & *lots* of TLC can do!
> 
> Glad for the adoption. She looks great in that second photo - how is her personality?


Tess is trouble and a pest, but in good way. She nibbles at fingers, ears, and hair when she wants attention; and she steals straws McDonalds cups, running around the house when them in her mouth like she'd just caught a deadly snake. She talks to her "snakes" too.


----------



## Guest

I wish more people would tag their dogs like that.  It would save them so much grief in the long run.  My example is a little different.

If you scroll up in the pages here, you will see the puppy I found last year.  It started out similar to the above story.  At about 4 a.m. on December 4th 2007, my dog Big Boy was barking and making noises that sounded playful.

He was an only dog then an just under a year old.  I went out to see what was going on.  It was a very wet cold night.  As I looked around the fence line, I found the puppy hiding under some thorny bushes.  

She was scared of me.  Nothing I did would get her to come out.  I had to get down on the very cold wet ground and crawl in after her.  After a brief struggle, I was finally able to get her out.  I was all wet, cold and scratched up.  She was a little damp but didn't seem to be too cold.

If you look at the pictures you can see just how fat and fluffy she was then.  She was also tiny and had no ID at all.   I put her in a safe place and let my soggy doggie Big boy in.  

They became friends at first sight! I was worried that he might accidentally hurt her because of their vast difference in size. He was and always has been very gentile with her.

The whole time I've had her, I've never yelled at her or treated her badly but she was always afraid of me.  Then out of the blue, almost a year to the day I found her, she finally started playing with me and let me pet her.

The whole time I've had her I've felt badly for whoever lost her and at the same time been so glad I found her before she died from exposure.  I kept waiting for someone to show up demanding their dog back.  No one has ever came for her.  She's mine now, and Big Boy's.  She is our Little Girl.


----------



## tessa

I just had my puppy tag this past week when I had her spaded  Didn't bother her as much as it bothered me.

Have you had any of your pets tagged?

Tessa


----------



## qotdr

Both of my dogs were micro-chipped as puppies. They also have tags on their collars, but as we all know, they can get out without their collars on. My friend’s dog did that not too long ago and got hit by a car. The dog is fine, but it was just an odd set of coincidences that the vet was able to locate the owner. They still don't want to chip the dog though-stupid IMO.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

We got my lab spaded, tagged, and medically insured as a puppy. The medical insurance has came in handy more than several times since we got her...especiallly with her most recent scare she gave us.

Still trying convince my parents that our lab needs a buddy. Each time I find a stray in the neighborhood, I try to convince my parents to let my bro and I keep it, especially if our current dog loves the stray. I keep telling my parents that we are meant to have a second dog cuz ever since I suggest a second dog....: 1. I've been followed home by a dog twice. 2. A dog as randomly appeared in our back yard. 3. Once while on the way out with Dad, a chihuahua jumped into the car with us. (none of these dogs were claimed) They still aren't buying in to my suggestion.


----------



## Leslie

Well, today my daughter and I headed off to the Animal Refuge League and came home with Charmer.

Charmer is an approx. 3 year old female cat, all black with green eyes. She was dropped off anonymously at a vet 6 days before Christmas. She's a tiny little thing...weighs just 3.8 pounds. But she is very friendly and social and is moving right into the household. She hissed a bit at her first introduction to the dog but I suspect she'll be bossing him around in no time (never mind that he's 20x her size! LOL).

She was spayed and declawed by her previous owner and seems to be in good health. Because she was an anonymous drop off, no one knows what the problem was. Money? Illness?

We haven't had a cat in 9 years. Petting this little girl and listening to her purr box reminded me how much I like them!

I'll post some pictures when she settles in enough to let me use my camera.

L


----------



## Leslie

Charmer has been renamed...we are calling her Sootie.

I'll keep you all posted. Pictures to follow.

L


----------



## Guest

I like the spaying part but I absolutely hate declawing cats. I know she came that way but I really feel sorry for her. It's one practice I'd love to see outlawed.










See where the claws are? They don't just nip off the claw, they take the end of the toe. It's about the same as having your finger tips cut off at the first digit.

Declawing a cat makes them virtually defenseless. Once they are mutilated in this way, they can never safely go outside of a house again. They cannot defend themselves or hunt properly.

I am not trying to make anyone feel bad. If a cat is declawed when you get it, there's not much you can do about it. Just don't let them outside unsupervised if at all. I'd advise leash training. (yes, it can be done)

Sorry about the soapbox.. I'm a big animal lover and this is something I am very sensitive about.


----------



## Marci

Tippy said:


> No Picture -- New Year's Day Story...What a great way to start the new year!


What an awesome story! That is just the best. I'm so glad the dog was safe & its owner found.

Marci


----------



## Marci

Vampyre said:


> They became friends at first sight! I was worried that he might accidentally hurt her because of their vast difference in size. He was and always has been very gentle with her.


Vampy,

This is so true! I would house sit for a friend of mine who had a big friendly Lab named Max. We were best friends. Then she got a new roommate. The roommate had a dog that small and just like "Eddie" of "Frazier" fame. I'm blanking on the breed name - Jack Russel Terrier, that's it!

I had the best time watching them play, especially tug-of-war on a rope. Max would basically stand and let the rope dangle from his mouth. The other dog would grab it, growl, and tug at it & attempt to move Max. Max knew he could just stand there yet he would gently drop he is head down and get closer to the ground to make it more even. Wish I had a video of this for you all.

Max died of cancer a few years ago, but his spirit has never left my heart.

Marci


----------



## Leslie

Yes, little Sootie will be an indoor cat, we've already decided that.

I've never had a cat declawed but what's done is done. At least she's not at the shelter anymore, right?

L


----------



## BrassMan

I agree totally about not declawing cats. We had one, a sweet, sweet cat, who had lived in an apartment in downtown Philadelphia and who came to us on the airplane. We actually drove 60 miles to the airport to pick up a cat. He was Mr. Cool. Nothing bothered him, and that might have been the problem. We live way out in the brush country, and I one day Mr. Cool didn't come back from a ramble. I suspect a coyote got him.

Here are some shots of him. RIP. Also: if I'm posting too many pics will someone please tell me, even by pm?

Cheers,
Al


----------



## katiekat1066

No such thing as too many pics of kitties!!    I'm enjoying the heck out of everyone else's pets - mine are ornery, they see the camera come out and they start taking embarrassing and non-photogenic poses!

Katiekat


----------



## BrassMan

Well, keep trying. You can train all but the wildest kitties and dogs to be photographed. Mine have finally come to understand that the funny guy with the little silver box that sometimes makes a bright light is never going to bother them, won't mess with them. If you're patient, he's there briefly and then he goes away. They generally cooperate, in their own fashion. (At least they don't run off.)

Remember the cat under the carpet? She liked to be "invisible." Here she is hiding, she thinks, in a dry cleaner's bag. She and I would play "Gotcha," but she, being by far the better predator, won nine out of ten times. Also, she played rougher than I did. RIP, April.


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Yes, little Sootie will be an indoor cat, we've already decided that.
> 
> I've never had a cat declawed but what's done is done. At least she's not at the shelter anymore, right?
> 
> L


You're right. Please don't think I was 'yelling' at you Leslie. I know you got Sootie that way. A rescue kittie or any rescue animal is better than the alternatives.

All of the other pictures and stories are great too. I thought I had a close call last night. Fuzzy was gone all day and all night. I was thinking the worst as i backed out of the driveway this morning. Then I saw her on the porch. Whew! I hate it when she does that.

OO Kittie in a bag looks evil.


----------



## Leslie

I didn't think you were yelling, Vamp. No problems at all.

My mother, aka "Cat Lady" just came over to meet Sootie and she highly approves. Always important to have the cat lover in the family approve of the new pet! She couldn't believe how petite she is. Mom brought her a bed, a brush and a bowl so we are all outfitted for the moment.

Still working on getting pictures to post.

L


----------



## Benjamin

Boston the cat.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> I didn't think you were yelling, Vamp. No problems at all.
> 
> My mother, aka "Cat Lady" just came over to meet Sootie and she highly approves. Always important to have the cat lover in the family approve of the new pet! She couldn't believe how petite she is. Mom brought her a bed, a brush and a bowl so we are all outfitted for the moment.
> 
> Still working on getting pictures to post.
> 
> L


Cool, It's just hard to tell here in text land with no body language what a person means sometimes.

Fuzzy loves her brush. All I have to do is tap the counter with it and *poof* she is there.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Vampyre said:


> it was small so I made it bigger


Thank you!!!


----------



## Guest

I can attest to the fact that your pets can be trained to allow pictures. I have taken pics of Pippin since we got him. Now, all I have to do is pull out the camera and he "poses" until I get it out of my system. He is a bit of a ham though. All you have to do to see proof of that is to look in the favorite reading chair thread. Jim was taking pics of our library and Pippin miraculously appeared in several of them.


----------



## Guest

Neversleepsawink said:


> Thank you!!!


No problem all you do is cahnge it to read *img width=xxx*. xxx is any number you want. 250-300 is a good size for here


----------



## 1131

BrassMan said:


> Remember the cat under the carpet? She liked to be "invisible." Here she is hiding, she thinks, in a dry cleaner's bag.


That's too funny. My cat would hide everything but her tail. Look by the bed, only a cat tail hanging out; look at the closet, yep, a cat tail hanging out; by the couch, a cat tail. She always seemed surprised when I found her.

and I don't think there can ever be too many cat pictures.


----------



## BrassMan

April loved to hide. She'd do this by herself:










She also loved ambushes:










And let's not forget general predation:


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Here is a better picture of my hubby and my Kitty Thumper


----------



## Marci

Bacardi Jim said:


>


LMAO, BJ! I love this one 

I'm still so sad he retired this series 

Marci


----------



## Diana

BrassMan said:


> April loved to hide. She'd do this by herself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also loved ambushes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget general predation:


Brassman--sorry you lost your April. I am really enjoying the pictures you have shared! We had an "ambush" cat years ago and you just reminded me so much of her. She didn't hide anywhere near as well as April did!


----------



## Leslie

I went back to bed after getting my daughter packed off to school -- yes, it is one of _those_ mornings -- and Sootie came and joined me on the bed. She didn't really curl up next to me but it was more like she draped herself over my back, with her purr-box going full tilt the whole time. LOL. I guess that's a sign that she's relaxed and happy, right?

As promised, here are a few photos. You can see she's really black, right down to her nose!



















L


----------



## BrassMan

No argument with Mark Twain. He was a writer! I like dogs too. But our cats like to read, and even write!


----------



## ljloula

Sootie is certainly a name that fits her. Glad she's settling in well.

Love your orange & white guy ~ I'm partial to that color combo.


----------



## Guest

Sootie sure is a pretty cat. Glad to hear she is so content.

No no no, your doing it wrong! Let me show you!


----------



## Lotus

Awww... Sootie is a cutie! 

BrassMan, your cat looks huge! Are you sure it's not a Shetland pony?  Cats always want to be the center of attention. If they're not sitting on your book, newspaper or keyboard, they're trying to get your attention any way they can.


----------



## BrassMan

Lotus said:


> BrassMan, your cat looks huge! Are you sure it's not a Shetland pony?


He is a big cat, with a long history. He was a parking lot kitty, taken in to her apartment by daughter #2. It was too small for him, and he literally bounced off the walls and climbed curtains. He was baaaad. Then she went to grad school and couldn't take him, so we drove him from NC to TX, tranquilized, thankfully. When he got to our place he depressurized instantly. I guess living in a real house way out in the brush country fulfilled him somehow. Now he's slimmed down from 14 pounds to about 12, is content to stay inside, and happy to greet guests and be a lap cat. No one was more surprised than we were. He's a sweetheart.


----------



## Kathy

I don't have pets because both my husband and I travel so much for work, but my daughter has 2 adorable dogs. She calls me in tears today, telling what a bad person she is. She was holding one of the dogs and her Kindle. She starts to drop the Kindle and grabs for it, dropping poor Duncan. She can't believe she saved her Kindle and dropped Duncan instead. He is fine no harm to him, but she is traumatized. My son is refusing to let her hold his 3 month baby if she is holding the Kindle. He is sure she would pick the Kindle over Brenden. She has assured him she wouldn't, but he isn't convinced. He knows how long she waited for the Kindle and how much she loves it.


----------



## Guest

Dogs heal and are easier to replace than a Kindle.  (Just Kidding)


----------



## Guest

Here are a couple pics of Casper. He's my sisters bird but we're buds.










Terri and Casper. He looks way bigger than he is she's holding him out towards the camera










Casper and the painting I had done of the cool photo I took.









Picture used for a contest, I didn't win. Casper me Tommy and a ceramic pig.










OK that's enough for now. I have about 1000 pictures on photo bucket and 90% of them are various pets or pet related.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Beautiful!! Make me want one.

Linda


----------



## ljloula

I love the subtle coloring on the feathers.


----------



## Guest

Thank you.

Casper is still very young.  When Terri first got him he was solid white except for under his crest.  As he gets older, he will get more tinting in his feathers.


----------



## ljloula

Ok, here is Dinah looking cute and sleepy.










And here is Tucker, sitting in the crisper drawer. From an old, very small apartment. I had an old freezer that had to be defrosted and would clean everything since I was going to the trouble. Had no room to do everything in the kitchen, so he just figured it was there for him to climb into!


----------



## Avalon3

Vampyre said:


> Here are a couple pics of Casper. He's my sisters bird but we're buds.


Casper is gorgeous!! I've always owned birds but never a cockatoo or one as large as Casper.


----------



## Guest

Those are some great looking cats.  Mine like to get into all kinds of spaces like that to.


Casper is a very happy, smart funny bird.  He talks some and loves to be petted.  He will not do the back thing though.

The conjure is very cute.  He musy really trust you a lot to pose on his back like that.  

I had a cherry headed conjure among many other types of birds in the past.  I miss them but my cats would eat any small birds If I had any now.

Does yours talk?  My cherry headed one, Bogart,  was taught a few words b a previous owner.


----------



## BrassMan

Dinah looks like such a sweet cat! She reminds me of our Alexander the Grate, also a sweet cat, and also partial to refrigerator drawers.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Avalon3 said:


> This is Coquito. She's a yellow sided green cheek conure. I play Scrabble and I named her after one of my Scrabble words. The Scrabble definition for Coquito is a palm tree.


I have a Jendai and Sun Conure....they look a lot alike. Unfortunately my Jendai Conure is mean...loves to bite


----------



## Mikuto

How was it possible that I missed this thread so long! I love all the pictures of your beautiful fur/feather/scale kids!

Since moving to California I only have one cat to call my own, since one had to stay home with my mom, but he's got enough personality for a whole litter.

April 2005 I was living in an apartment that no longer allowed pets due to a change in management, since I lived there longer than they had, I was allowed to keep my pet cat Haiiro. I had started hearing a cat meowing at night; there were a lot of strays around so I thought nothing of it. But one night a thin, dirty, dark haired tabby cat was at my sliding door. Since I'm a softy, I opened up the door and offered him a Styrofoam bowl of cat food. He came right in. He sniffed my cat, sniffed the food bowl, sniffed the water bowl, sniffed the cat box, climbed up on my bed, sniffed it, and lied down for a while. I was conflicted. I couldn't have another cat, I really couldn't afford one, and the apartment complex didn't allow them. The new stray got into a fight with my cat, so I tossed him outside, with the bowl of food, thinking "I really can't take in another cat."

It snowed 4 inches overnight. When I woke up and saw the white world outside my heart froze. I had tossed that kitty into the world just to be snowed on. I felt horrible. I felt like a terrible person, and I vowed if the kitty showed up that night I would bring him into my house.

Like clockwork, at 7pm or so, I heard meowing at my bedroom window. My heart began pounding and I ran to the back door, calling for the kitty. He didn't come. I called, shook my bag of cat food and waited. He didn't come. So I bundled up, put my shoes and coat on, and run outside in the snow to find him. He was lying in my window, meowing. I gathered him up, brought him inside, and apologized profusely for tossing him out the night before. He's lived with me ever since, and I love him dearly.

I named him Kage, which is the Japanese word for shadow, because the first few nights that he was with me, he followed me around constantly. He's put on about 4 pounds and now weighs a healthy 15. His coat has softened and cleaned up a lot, as it was scraggly, rough, and thin when he came to me.

When it came time for me to make my 2500 mile trip across the country, Haiiro had sort of grown apart from me, but Kage was still living up to his moniker, so I paid the extra to have him in the cabin with me, and lugged him across the US from Michigan to California, where he still lives with me now.




































(The cat behind him is the aforementioned Haiiro, my little gray aristocrat who is too dignified to "play" he stayed with my Mom in Michigan where he is very happy.)










Also, I used to keep gerbils (it's illegal to import them in California )








This is Sonny, the last of my gerbils. Mom takes care of him in Michigan with Haiiro, where they're both spoiled and happy as ever


----------



## ljloula

That 2nd photo is a great closeup of Kage. Who's a handsome stipey boy?!


----------



## Mikuto

ljloula said:


> That 2nd photo is a great closeup of Kage. Who's a handsome stipey boy?!


Oh he knows he's handsome alright. That's why he gets away with everything!


----------



## ljloula

Mikuto said:


> Oh he knows he's handsome alright. That's why he gets away with everything!


Yes, they are fiendish that way....


----------



## Guest

Coquito appears to have joined the Choir Invisible.


----------



## Kathy

My daughter has 3 boys and only one daughter her Shih Tzu, Dixie. It was Dixie's birthday, so she had a princess birthday party. It gets crazy at her house, her boys are Dillon, Devin and Dean and her other dog is Duncan. Dixie loves to dress up, but Duncan is to macho.


----------



## Cuechick

I have a one eyed cat (a rescue, came as is) named Efren Reyes, who is quite a character. He even has his own Facebook page!










He is apparently as much as 7 years older than what I was originally told (making him closer to 17  rather than what I had thought, 10) and he has been having a lot of problems.
He has lost a lot of weight and now has a possible tumor on his cheek. He is a fighter though!

http://www.new.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1563349321


----------



## ConnieK

These photos, videos, and stories have been so much fun to view and read. My heart goes out to all who have lost their beloved pets.

Here are my two (well, actually 3 if you count the human ) babies: Daisy, the white one, is a bull terrier/white german shephard mix. Vinnie is a Rhodesian Ridgeback mix (without the ridge). (Brass man, it looks like you have a RR in your photo?)


----------



## BrassMan

ConnieK: yep, a Ridgeback, and a wonderful, sweet dog. A neighboring rancher took a look at her and said (in all seriousness, I think), "Bad haircut!"

Octochick: what a great-looking one-eyed cat. Lovely photo. Lots of character there! ¡Que viva!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Octochik I love rescue animals, we have 4 cats all who are rescues. Best of luck to Efrin Reyes!

I love all of these wonderful animals!

Linda


----------



## BrassMan

Well, OK, then. I hope I'm not boring anyone.

(You guys will flip when you see the cat in Distant Cousin: Regeneration, out by summer, I hope.)

Here's a friend, trying to pack up after a family jam session:










Here's Nacho, aka Ignacio Zaragoza, being sure he doesn't miss anything:










And here's Alexander the Grate again, being the life of the party:


----------



## Cuechick

This is a great video for all you animal lovers....


----------



## ljloula

Efrin is lucky he found you ~ it's so much more difficult for older animals to find a place.

Al, I can tell that Alexander brings a lot of joy into your life.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Love your cats Al! Adorable.

Linda


----------



## Libby Cone

Is this working?


----------



## Libby Cone

Uh-oh, I can't upload! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Leslie

Libby Cone said:


> Uh-oh, I can't upload! What am I doing wrong?


I think there is a thread over on the photo gallery on how to insert a picture.

The easiest thing is to upload your picture to a picture hosting service like Photobucket (that's what I use). When the picture is there, copy the last line of code and paste here in your post. That will do it!

L


----------



## pidgeon92

Libby Cone said:


> Uh-oh, I can't upload! What am I doing wrong?


That's right, you can't upload. This forum does not support file hosting.

Here's the thread on how to post pictures: How to insert a picture into your post


----------



## ELDogStar

This is my current dog, her name is Braveheart.
She is almost 10 years old now and the only difference from the picture
is that the brindle in her face is getting some white/gray.

In the pic she is about 3-4 years old.

She was the model for my business logo, which is also my current avatar here.
She is fairly well known in certain dog circles on the internet.

The last thing I will say about her (for now) is she is the healthiest dog I have
ever had or even known.

For your viewing pleasure:










Sincerely,
Eric/DogStar Training Systems


----------



## ELDogStar

Her is a picture of my dog that past some years ago.
She knew Braveheart for about a year and a half.
Dozer was a female Akita and she was getting pretty old when I got Braveheart.

But even with a new puppy, Dozer was still healthy enough to enjoy the new youth in the house.
Dozer just made it to 14 years and they were all quality years. Pretty good for an Akita.

I present a head shot of Dozer when she was a very young grown dog, I think about 2 years old.
She is standing up looking over a gate, hence the slightly odd paws.

DOZER (Dozer the Bandit from Ty)










Thanks for indulging me,
Eric


----------



## Leslie

Ah, nice pictures, Eric. Thanks!

We took Sootie to the vet for her check up today. She is healthy and happy and I was wrong...she does have her front claws! She keeps them pretty well hidden though. Even so, we are going to keep her as an indoor cat.

L


----------



## ConnieK

Eric - Beautiful dogs and heartwarming stories.  Thanks for posting.  My Daisy's (white dog, photo above) brindle started going grey as well this year at 7 years old.  She's active as ever but is the first dog for my husband and I and I just hate to think of her getting old.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Eric thanks for the photos, You dogs are so pretty.

Linda


----------



## Marci

BrassMan said:


> Octochick: what a great-looking one-eyed cat. Lovely photo. Lots of character there! ¡Que viva!


I will second BrassMan's comments! What an awesome photo of your cat.

Saddened to hear of his or her health problems, though 

Wishing good health to your cat,

Marci


----------



## Marci

ELDogStar said:


> DOZER (Dozer the Bandit from Ty)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for indulging me,
> Eric


Awwww, Dozer looks so cute, happy & full of mischievous fun!

Glad to hear she had a great long life full of love.

Marci

Marci


----------



## 1131

ELDogStar said:


> Her is a picture of my dog that past some years ago.
> She knew Braveheart for about a year and a half.
> Dozer was a female Akita and she was getting pretty old when I got Braveheart.
> 
> But even with a new puppy, Dozer was still healthy enough to enjoy the new youth in the house.
> Dozer just made it to 14 years and they were all quality years. Pretty good for an Akita.
> 
> I present a head shot of Dozer when she was a very young grown dog, I think about 2 years old.
> She is standing up looking over a gate, hence the slightly odd paws.
> 
> DOZER (Dozer the Bandit from Ty)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for indulging me,
> Eric


Oh Dozer's great. All these pictures of dogs makes me wish I could have one.


----------



## Anju 

Well I finally think I got it! pidgeon92 and Jeff (to a smaller degree) have been trying to help me. Hopefully I will be posting pictures of my two furbabies! They are both rescue dogs, and absolute sweethearts, sorta



















The white one is Creamita (looks like cream) and the princess of the house.

The black one is Domi*NO *because he is all boy and always into something, loves chasing the chickens from across the street that get into our yard.  He is very good about guarding our yard and the street from dogs, kids, trucks, people, turkeys, etc.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Your doggies are so pretty Anju! Thanks for sharing.

Love the new avatar!  

Linda


----------



## Anju 

He really is a handsome boy!  Loves to pose LOL


----------



## Marci

Anju -

Both of your furbabies (love that term) look great!

I like Domino's white ruff - he sounds like a handsome devil  

Thanks for posting,

Marci


----------



## ljloula

Yes, a very handsome boy! And all hail the princess!


----------



## madaise

Here are pictures of pets around our house. Each picture links to another group of images, if you want to see more.

This is Sky - we adopted her at 4 yo in 2007. She's an Australian Shepherd. We love her to pieces!


Here is Bean - she is our 9 yo whippet.


Enzo is my first italian greyhound. I got him and then Ella for their snuggle personalities. When I don't feel good, I can count on both of them to hang out with me.


This is Ella Roo - she is my baby. Just got her this past summer. She is my shadow, my snuggler and she has attitude. I absolutely adore her.


Here we are piled on the loveseat - myself, my youngest son and both the italian greyhounds.


----
Ratties - My youngest daughter raises rats. Here is but one.... my favorite is her rat named Gus. He's a hairless, but I can't find any pics of him. He's such a little love too.


----------



## Anju 

Madaise - how absolutely adorable!!!!!  Snuggle pups are the greatest!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

madaise they are all adorable! Ella Roo...sooooo cute!

Linda


----------



## sebat

Brassman...that snake is scary.

Guess I've been avoiding this thread.  I don't have an animal at the moment.  I would love to have one but our traveling would make it extremely difficult.  

I just couldn't resist reading this entire thread from page one.    There are some beautiful animals posted on her.  I've enjoyed every minute of it. 
Everyone, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ELDogStar

Since I am STILL WAITING for my Kindle...

Another pic of Braveheart.
Modeling her new (at the time) backpack.
Estimate she is about 4-5 years old in this one.










Your friend,
Eric


----------



## kim

BrassMan said:


>


This is the best! Did you notice what article the kitty was reading?


----------



## BrassMan

kim said:


> This is the best! Did you notice what article the kitty was reading?


Yark, yark! I printed that out and gave it to our vet, who framed it for the wall of her waiting room.

We also have ocelots and jaguarundis around here but the only type I've seen myself is a bobcat.


----------



## BrassMan

Here's another one on the vet's wall. A friend took this. He says the cat and dog are really best friends. The cat was just playing.

I know, I know, but that's what he said.


----------



## Jackie H

Do I have pets.   You can see SOME of them here..  www.flyingjfainters.com


----------



## kim

Jackie H said:


> Do I have pets.  You can see SOME of them here.. www.flyingjfainters.com


They are so cute! It would be so fun to have a couple of them.


----------



## Guest

BrassMan said:


> Here's another one on the vet's wall. A friend took this. He says the cat and dog are really best friends. The cat was just playing.
> 
> I know, I know, but that's what he said.


I've seen my cats play like that. You'd think they were killing each other but they never use their claws.


----------



## ELDogStar

It has been REALLY nice to see and hear some stories about each others pets.
They can bring such depth to our lives.

I think if people have pets, if you want to get to know the person, get to know their pets.

Eric
(The dog trainer, STILL waiting for his Kindle. Starting to think it is an Amazon scam, and there are no more being made.)


----------



## BrassMan

Oooog. Get to know their pets?  

Oh, right. You're a dog trainer. 

We have cats (inside--the dog stays outside). Sweet cats, but nutty cats. I'd rather be judged my my children, thanks....


----------



## theresa57

It's 31 degrees here, and I just caught a good picture of my Tigger stretched out in front of the fire!


----------



## BrassMan

Meet Winston, another kitty who knows how to handle cold weather!


----------



## Mikuto

theresa57 said:


> It's 31 degrees here, and I just caught a good picture of my Tigger stretched out in front of the fire!


Pink belleh! *Proceeds to stuff face into belly*


----------



## Guest

BrassMan said:


> Meet Winston, another kitty who knows how to handle cold weather!


Honey? Do you smell something burning?


----------



## Marci

BrassMan said:


> Meet Winston, another kitty who knows how to handle cold weather!


Wow. I love how his blue eye just jumps out at you with the black coloring around his eye.

Marci


----------



## BrassMan

Winston was a great guy--the only rescue cat we ever had who had his own airline ticket. We actually had to drive 70 miles to the airport to meet his flight. You did notice that he's sitting very calmly on a burning woodstove, didn't you? 

////////Al


----------



## ljloula

Cats know how to live! Staying warm is a good thing.


----------



## intinst

My wife has a sign that reads: The cat and his staff live here.


----------



## Mikuto

Haiiro when he was a baby. He's the Michigan kitty, stayed there with my mom when I moved. He was an incredibly photogenic baby.









I'd almost forgotten about his weird quirk. He was absolutely in LOVE with my hair. I have my face in my arm like that because I was laughing too hard to breathe at the time hehe...









And here's a picture of Kage when I first got him. So skinny!









Hee. I miss this.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

So sad today, my kitty Thumper (7-8 months old) got in a fight with what looks like a dog (Teeth marks).  About 1/8 of his nose has been chewed off.  Poor thing, we cleaned it, and were told to let it heal.  No stitches needed, however I know he is in pain


----------



## Mikuto

Aw! Poor little guy! Here's hoping his healing process is quick!


----------



## kim

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> So sad today, my kitty Thumper (7-8 months old) got in a fight with what looks like a dog (Teeth marks). About 1/8 of his nose has been chewed off. Poor thing, we cleaned it, and were told to let it heal. No stitches needed, however I know he is in pain


Ohh, I'm so sorry. I hope Thumper gets well soon. I hope the poor little thing at least got some pain meds.


----------



## 1131

Poor Thumper.  It's hard when you know they are hurting and you can't do anything to help them.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you, he is acting fine.  He seems to want to be alone right now.  Poor guy, at least he is eating.


----------



## Marci

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thank you, he is acting fine. He seems to want to be alone right now. Poor guy, at least he is eating.


That's good news! I, too, hope Thumper was given some pain med. Such a young age to be in a fight  Keep us posted about his health.

Marci


----------



## ljloula

Gentle pats for Thumper..


----------



## Anju 

When Thumper grows up I don't think I'd want to be that dog!

lovies for him - cats are very durable, particularly those that are loved as much as Thumper is.


----------



## Kristi

My critters!

Tyke:








Beans:








Kaiya:








Booger (he is proud of his size!):








Verdi (sorry it is a little out of focus...):


----------



## Marci

Hi, Kristy -

Thanks for your pictures!  What kind of snake is Verdi?  I've never seen light blue markings like that.

Marci


----------



## ljloula

Hi Tyke! My best friends have a BT and he's a riot. A little dog who thinks he's a big dog.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Anju said:


> When Thumper grows up I don't think I'd want to be that dog!
> 
> lovies for him - cats are very durable, particularly those that are loved as much as Thumper is.


Lol....thats what I was thinking  Thumper is much better, he is acting happy again. His wounds are almost completely healed.


----------



## Kristi

Marci--
She is a Green Tree Python, she is around 9 years old.

ljloula--
He said "hi" back! 
he is spoiled rotten, but the best dog I have every owned!


----------



## Guest

She's a very pretty snake.  I used to hang out in a pet store back when i lived in Visalia, CA.  They had a 12ft long Boa that probably hit about 70lbs.  She was a huge snake.  I know she was a she because one Monday when they opened the store, there was 50 little snakes scampering about the place.  She had babies!

They made a small fortune that month with all of the babies.  There was a big demand for them.


----------



## Scathach

ugh I came home to find one of my favorite stuffed critters was nabbed by our stuffy stealing dog. Here is Ciara thieving my Monty Python rabbit with big pointy teeth:









Sowwy Mom don't hate me









I have really got to put my few toys I have left up higher lol


----------



## Marci

Scathach-

Great "caught in the act" picture!

Your dog has remarkable coloring - looks like tiger stripes, almost  

Thanks for sharing,

Marci


----------



## ljloula

Oh that face is priceless!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marci said:


> Scathach-
> 
> Great "caught in the act" picture!
> 
> Your dog has remarkable coloring - looks like tiger stripes, almost
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> 
> Marci


On greyhounds, the color is called Brindle.

Scathach, greyhounds are trained to catch small white rabbits. Your bunny didn't stand a chance. 

I love greyhounds. They are such sweet dogs.


----------



## intinst

gertiekindle said:


> On greyhounds, the color is called Brindle.
> 
> Scathach, greyhounds are trained to catch small white rabbits. Your bunny didn't stand a chance.
> 
> I love greyhounds. They are such sweet dogs.


You're right, it didn't have a chance to "Run Away".
We had a rescue greyhound who was the most incredible couch potato you ever saw. Guess that's why he needed rescuing.


----------



## chobitz

gertiekindle said:


> On greyhounds, the color is called Brindle.
> 
> Scathach, greyhounds are trained to catch small white rabbits. Your bunny didn't stand a chance.
> 
> I love greyhounds. They are such sweet dogs.


My mother volunteers at a greyhound shelter. She NEVER volunteers for anything but she loves greyhounds. For the last 10 years she has fostered and adopted rescued greyhounds. My dad is just a dog person so he doesn't care.

When her last grey hound , Bliss, died of bone cancer (a common disease in greyhounds) she was despondent. The shelter rescued a litter of GH puppies who were literally thrown in the trash because they were an accident litter! My mom fostered the litter and ended up adopting 2 sisters Jessie and Emma. Emma is as big as a male GH , white with brindle spots and her sister Jessie is petite, lady like and black with white chest, paws, and tip of tail. Both are now just full grown at 2 years old.

Nothing is funnier than GH puppies. They are goofy , clumsy and all paws. Hard to believe they grow into graceful gentle dogs!

If anyone is looking for a new dog, consider a rescued GH. They are sweet natured, gentle with even the smallest child (I've seen them lay their heads in babies' laps so the baby can pet them), quiet and really a big Ole couch potato. You just need a yard for them to run in a few times a day , a dog bed because their skin is so thin(but most GH's prefer human beds LOL) and a coat in the winter because they hate being cold.


----------



## BrassMan

I was going to ask if they're hardy. There's a greyhound track 60 miles from us (boo; never been there) and I bet there are rescue dogs to be had. We have a ridgeback, almost a heavy-duty greyhound, that we love dearly. (That's her sitting on Pancho, a few pages back.) She needs a friend. We have acres and acres for one to run in, and a heated doghouse for our mild winters.

What do you think?


----------



## Guest

plus







equals


----------



## chobitz

BrassMan said:


> I was going to ask if they're hardy. There's a greyhound track 60 miles from us (boo; never been there) and I bet there are rescue dogs to be had. We have a ridgeback, almost a heavy-duty greyhound, that we love dearly. (That's her sitting on Pancho, a few pages back.) She needs a friend. We have acres and acres for one to run in, and a heated doghouse for our mild winters.
> 
> What do you think?


They like other dogs. I have heard its not good for them to be around little dogs because of their hunt instinct but I never heard a problem personally. Ridgebacks are a good size playmate.

Is your property fenced in? Its usually a requirement for adoption because GHs ARE hunting dogs (sight hunters) so if a bunny is seen they will run for it and no one can catch them 

Does your dogs come in during the winter(does it get really cold?)? The only issue I can see is that GH's get cold really easily so when they are outside for walks or runs in the yard during a cold cold winter they need a dog coat/blanket. They look alot like horse blankets actually LOL

Here is a good site to start with:
http://www.adopt-a-greyhound.org/

GH's are so laid back. I have rarely heard one growling. They have a very mild temperment.


----------



## intinst

chobitz said:


> They like other dogs. I have heard its not good for them to be around little dogs because of their hunt instinct but I never heard a problem personally. Ridgebacks are a good size playmate.
> 
> Is your property fenced in? Its usually a requirement for adoption because GHs ARE hunting dogs (sight hunters) so if a bunny is seen they will run for it and no one can catch them
> 
> Does your dogs come in during the winter(does it get really cold?)? The only issue I can see is that GH's get cold really easily so when they are outside for walks or runs in the yard during a cold cold winter they need a dog coat/blanket. They look alot like horse blankets actually LOL
> 
> Here is a good site to start with:
> http://www.adopt-a-greyhound.org/
> 
> GH's are so laid back. I have rarely heard one growling. They have a very mild temperment.


We went to a "reunion" for the grey hound adoptees when we had ours. There were aprox. 150 dogs there. No barking, growling, anything else. These are very special dogs. can't think of any other group of dogs you could get that many together without someting. We also had a small dog at that time, they were best buddies.


----------



## Scathach

Oh yes the bunny never stood a chance... even though our girl is a funked out racer lol

Greys are such awesome dogs, very sweet and gentle, of course prey drive depends on the dog. Our girl has pretty much 0 prey drive unless you are a defenseless stuffed critter lol. She is so good with the cats, here she is sleeping with Min-Min.








​Ciara (our greyhound) gets cold easily, so this cold New England weather she has fun getting all decked out with a coat and booties (the boots are very necessary as her paw pads get so cracked in the winter... thank the gods for Bag Balm!). But she loves playing in the snow when it isn't so bitter cold and love going hiking with us. However she refuses to take a walk for any longer then 5 minutes if its too cold for her. She is pretty much a couch potato and i swear she sleeps as much as our cats!!! I think she is happy to have a nice warm place to live, with toys and all the yummy foods.

She loves every dog (or cat) she meets on our walks and outings, even little dogs. They are wonderful dogs, and I always recommend folks look into adopting any adult dog, yes puppies are cute and adorable but older dogs need love too and people so often count a dog out because of its age. My husband was like that at first he wanted a puppy, after helping my father raise greyhound puppies I don't think I ever want to do that again, I like keeping my furniture in one piece lol.

I wanted to adopt this lovely sweet 9 year old brood mamma but she got claimed before we got to meet her. Ciara was only 2, I was a bit worried since she was so young because they can be rambunctious, but we couldn't have met a sweeter dog. Her brother is still available for adoption now in CT here:

http://www.weadoptgreyhounds.org/availablehounds.htm

His name is Bubba and he is the most adorable dog, unfortunately he made his sister even more timid and nervous so adopting them both was not a good idea. Ciara's timidness is pretty much subsided, she still gets a little nervous around men she doesn't know, but she is so much better then when she first came home. I hope Bubba finds a good home, I know he is in an excellent foster home right now with lots of other dogs to play with.


----------



## chobitz

This is the shelter my mother volunteers:
http://www.ngap.org/index.html

My mom uses their vet because he specializes in GHs.

Yes adult GHs need homes and I would suggest that option first. My parents got their girls as puppy rescues but puppies are rare and need special care. My mom bottle fed them because they were only 5 days old when found in the DUMPSTER at the track.

This shelter is in Philly but they adopt out their GHs to anyone who is willing to travel and will give them a great home. There are some cuties up on the page right now for adoption.


----------



## BrassMan

Great cat, Vampyre! Not so in love with the squirrel....

We haven't yet had a freeze at our place (sorry, folks), but it does get cold. We have 260 acres fenced off in barbed wire, but a greyhound wouldn't consider that a fence at all. Plus every plant has stickers and/or thorns. And yes, we have rabbits, turkeys, armadilos, possums, raccoons, and roadrunners.   Our ridgeback is sweet and barks at cars that drive up but never growls or snaps. She's energetic and would be a good companion, but a dog that liked to run might be a problem. Maybe I better rethink the matter.

I'll check the links. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Al. That's Fuzzy.  The picture is meant to imply Squirrels don't last long here.  I couldn't find the second picture I was looking for.  She is licking her lips in it.  If i ever find it I'll switch it out.

One of the dogs my sister rescued is a black Great Dane.  He gets along with all of her other dogs and cat really well.  He is learning to be the watch dog.  He even protects the grand kids if they are threatened...no matter who is doing the threatening.


----------



## BrassMan

A biology prof of my acquaintance claimed that squirrels were nothing but rats, with fuzzy tails.

If a great dane wants to protect something, hey, I wasn't interested anyway.


----------



## Guest

They may be called tree rats, but they are tasty.  A friend of mine went squirrel hunting a few years ago and invited me over to eat them with him.  It was no big deal to me, my mom was from Kentucky so I have eaten many a fried squirrel. 

His wife wouldn't touch them.  "They're just fuzzy rats!", She declared,"I'm not eating a dead rat!"

We tried to expalin the differences but she'd have none of it.  More for us!

Side note.  I don't share Fuzzy's kills.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BrassMan said:


> We have 260 acres fenced off in barbed wire, but a greyhound wouldn't consider that a fence at all.


Greyhounds can easily jump a four foot fence. And the pads on their feet are very delicate.

All of you that are working to rescue Greyhounds are doing a great thing. These wonderful dogs deserve a chance to grow old with people who treat them right. Just be prepared to give up your couch.


----------



## BrassMan

I'm not much of a consumer of "exotic" meats, though I did once bag a wild pig that stupidly showed up in our front pasture in the daytime. I gave it to the Amish, who were happy with it. That's why I'm no hunter. If there's ever a hunting season for cattle, well, that's different. I bet I could get one of the ones in the back pasture! I know a guy who makes sausage, too....


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Greyhounds can easily jump a four foot fence. And the pads on their feet are very delicate.
> 
> All of you that are working to rescue Greyhounds are doing a great thing. These wonderful dogs deserve a chance to grow old with people who treat them right. Just be prepared to give up your couch.


My sister's Great Dane decided the love seat was his. He gets upset if someone sits in *his* spot and will try to push them off.


----------



## Rivery

I love all of the pet photos. Finally got around to loading some of mine to photobucket.

Here is our Mathan. He is 14 1/2 and not doing real well, but we love him.









This is our baby girl Bailey. Long haired German Shepard. She is so smart, I could really use your help Eric, training *me*! That is her favorite toy under her chin, she walks around with it like a pacifier.









This is one of our cats, Ne.
















And her sister, Ni. Both were diagnosed with Diabetes when they were 6 years old. Two shots a day for each of them.
















We have a snake too, but I can not find photos right now.


----------



## Marci

Rivery,

These are so fun and cool. 

I laughed at the picture of Nin, all sprawled out on the arm of the sofa.

It's neat that the old man Mathan [Nathan?] is comfortable with the cats.

Thanks for posting,

Marci


----------



## BrassMan

Thanks for the photos, Rivery--

Reminds me of that item on a Chinese menu, "Happy Family."

/Al


----------



## Rivery

Thanks.  Yes the orange cat follows Mathan (pronounced Mahan - gaelic for bear) everywhere.  Even when he tries to get away, she is right there with him.


----------



## Guest

We we're doing anything! Honest!










You have some great looking pets. I wish mine were this calm.


----------



## Guest

Squirrel?!










I caught Fuzzy asleep and this her in the middle of a yawn. She is on my vibrating heat pad. It was off at the time.


----------



## kim

Very cute Vampy.  I like the fangs!


----------



## Tippy

LOL Vampy -- love Fuzzy!  She looks positively demonic in that photo, all slitted eyes and gleaming fangs.  Perfect pet for you!


----------



## Guest

She normally looks like this.


----------



## Jessrof

I LOVE all the Pet photos!  Good to know we all have more in common besides Kindle obession  I cant quite figure out how to post a pic of my kids.... but I'll have my hubby give me a hand and see if I can get em up.


----------



## CuriousLaura

LUV all the phtos of the pets, I really luv animals.
I've had dogs all my life and now I live in an apartment by myself and I've been thinking about a cat, especially a Siamese. 
How are they as pets? Any tips or words of wisdom from pet owners?  
Thanks  

I'll post pictures of my dog (RIP) when I figure out how...


----------



## CuriousLaura

OK, I hope this works..this is camelot and me and the other one is him cuddling with one of my boots. I miss him sooo much


----------



## CuriousLaura

made it, could post pictures, thanks Verena


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Vampyre said:


> She normally looks like this.


She's so pretty


----------



## kim

CuriousLaura said:


> I've had dogs all my life and now I live in an apartment by myself and I've been thinking about a cat, especially a Siamese.
> How are they as pets? Any tips or words of wisdom from pet owners?


Camelot was a very pretty dog, he looks very gentle and loving in his pictures.

If you get a cat, remember that their personalities are very different than a dog's. A cat will not be as interactive as a dog and they usually want attention on their terms instead of yours.

I think the best advise is to make sure you get a spray bottle or squirt gun. A little water squirt is the best way to teach kitty to stay off the counter.


----------



## CuriousLaura

LMAO Kim
Thanks for the advice, I know the personalities are different but I just can't provide a good home for a dog, so I'm venturing with a cat. I luv animals so it was just a matter of time before I had a cat, I guess now is the time...

And yes Camelot was very very sweet, he had a very good but strange personality for a dog, if a robber broke into my house Camelot would hold the bag for him, he just loved everybody... 
I guess every pet leaves a mark, I'm hoping I'll have a lot of them, animals are just love machines!!


----------



## Anju 

My DH won't let me have a cat, but I have heard the best way to find the right one for you is to let it choose you.  Go to a shelter and just sit and let them come to you, you'll know.  My cousin had to move into an apt. when her house was destroyed by Ike, and that is what she did, can't have dogs, and is very happy with hers.  Makes sense to me.  We have a lot of cats across the street, one adopted me when I walked, but then it disappeared, probably run over as the owners have no conception of "pets" and don't really care for them.


----------



## BrassMan

Anju said:


> My DH won't let me have a cat, but I have heard the best way to find the right one for you is to let it choose you.


Exactly; good advice. _Distant Cousin_, Chapter 6, for example.


----------



## Guest

TYPO sort of chose me.  She was dying in my backyard when I found her.  A quick trip the the emergency vet and $400.00 and she was mine.

I sort of chose Fuzzy she was the run of her litter but was able to hold her own.  She was like an alpha midget with her sibs and I liked that. because TYPO was so much bigger than her when i got her.

It all worked out after 6 months of cat fighting.

Oh, the squirt bottle works great.  All I have to do is say the cats name and look at the bottle and they flee.

I have a friend on another forum.  She was asked to cat sit and got stuck with a cast that likes water. 

She squirts it with the bottle and the cat loves it.  It also tries to get in the shower with her.


----------



## Guest

I used to have a cat when my kids were young that liked to dip her tail in bath water. She would sit on the edge of the tub and dunk. She hated any other contact with water though.


----------



## 1131

7uil;4wearx


----------



## kim

LuckyRainbow said:


> I used to have a cat when my kids were young that liked to dip her tail in bath water. She would sit on the edge of the tub and dunk. She hated any other contact with water though.


My cat, Figaro, hates drinking out of a dish. Whenever I go into the bathroom, he jumps on the edge of the tub and waits for me to turn it on so it will trickle. He than sits there on the edge of the tub, with one paw on top of the faucet to hold himself up, and sticks his head under the faucet to drink.

It looks so funny


----------



## chobitz

kim said:


> My cat, Figaro, hates drinking out of a dish. Whenever I go into the bathroom, he jumps on the edge of the tub and waits for me to turn it on so it will trickle. He than sits there on the edge of the tub, with one paw on top of the faucet to hold himself up, and sticks his head under the faucet to drink.
> 
> It looks so funny


Everytime I take a shower my dog shadow insists on drinking from the shower! I tried to explain to him that its not even as good as the water in his special water dish (he has one of those pet fountains that filters and trickles it down like a fountain) but he doesn't care!


----------



## kim

chobitz said:


> Everytime I take a shower my dog shadow insists on drinking from the shower! I tried to explain to him that its not even as good as the water in his special water dish (he has one of those pet fountains that filters and trickles it down like a fountain) but he doesn't care!


I've considered getting something like that. Now, I'm glad I didn't. If it's not good enough for Shadow, it might not tempt Figaro either.


----------



## chobitz

kim said:


> I've considered getting something like that. Now, I'm glad I didn't. If it's not good enough for Shadow, it might not tempt Figaro either.


Don't get me wrong. Shadow LOVES his but if mommy is taking a shower he needs that shower water 

Its a really cool device and he has had it since a puppy. He won't drink non moving water now!


----------



## Guest

imallbs said:


> My last cat hated the water but would always jump in the bathtub when I finished a shower and roll around. Never did figure that one out.


My guess would be your scent is left in the tub and your cat liked to cover her self with it.

TYPO used to be a faucet only water drinker. She would insist I turn on the water in the bathroom sink for her to drink even though there was a good fresh bowl of water there.

I finally got tired of it and retrained her to drink from that bowl. It boiled down to drink from the bowl or die of thirst. As hot as it is down here in the summer, it didn't take long to convince her.


----------



## ljloula

Yes, water but only on our own terms! Pretty much how everything is with a cat ~ it does make life more interesting.


----------



## CuriousLaura

I'm learning so much, I love the advice Anju, thanks. And everybody, that sounds pretty smart actually, I'm not owning a cat my cat will own me, at least I'm always the one beign owned by an animal...even my horse owned me  
So, have cat pick me, have squirt, .... so much to learn, I'll star a list.
I luv the idea of a shelter and have a rescue cat, at first I though about what type of cat and everything (siamese), but now I'm just gonna go and let my new cat pick me. 
Have a question though, I travel a lot on vacation (back home or around the world, my dad's hobbie is traveling, I just go along for the FREE ride  ), so how are cats about staying with other people (friends he/she has meet, liked and approved of previously of course)? And how are cats about flying? Can you take them in the cabin or do they have to go downstairs?
If anyone knows please help me...
Thanks petlovers


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Why is it my cat, who is gray/tan/white, can ignore me for hours until I put on a pair of black slacks? Then she is my best friend!!!!


----------



## Anju 

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Why is it my cat, who is gray/tan/white, can ignore me for hours until I put on a pair of black slacks? Then she is my best friend!!!!


LOL LOL same with dogs!


----------



## Anju 

Morning Laura -  i don't know about traveling with cats, don't think I would do it myself tho.  I have friends here who travel a lot and they usually get house sitters and/or cat sitters.  One even let's her cat "sleep over" at a friends, I had never heard of that!  Cats are pretty good about staying alone, they don't need a whole lot of interaction, but there are whole lot of people that will give you good advise about traveling with a cat, or dog.  My poor dogs don't get to go anywhere but walks


----------



## ljloula

My cats generally don't like their routines disrupted, so it's much easier to leave them alone on short trips and have somebody come in to check on them when I'm gone longer. I'm actually really enjoying these last few years when I've had NO chronic medical conditions with my current animals. Dinah actually travels pretty well and I've taken her on car trips without too much trouble.


----------



## BrassMan

A cat will be fine a day or two alone, left water and food and clean litter. Any longer and we have a friend check every day or so. (It's a friend with animals for whom we exchange the favor.)

C'mon, folks! Pictures! Let's have some pictures!



















Al,
the Distant Cousin guy


----------



## ljloula

To continue with the sink theme ~ here is Tucker after he pulled out the sink stopper.


----------



## Guest

Some of my sister's dogs got elfed.










One if Fuzzy's to go meals that I managed to rescue. He bit me.










(chipmonk)

Sister's ferret










Fuzzy trying some of baby Little Girl's Puppy chow










I have one of TYPO drinking from th sink but can't find it. My family is pretty petcentric. Name what you want to see and one of us(my sister) probably has it


----------



## Anju 

Yes Brasman Pictures    Good shots y'all - like the elfs Vampy    I need to get DH take a picture of my furbaby dancing for his treat since I think I know how to post


----------



## chobitz

Shadow posing on the day bed in our den/computer room:










I think my DH woke him up thats why he looks grouchy!


----------



## Guest

Cool picture.  He looks like a mini-werewolf.


----------



## pomlover2586

I have 3 cats.....all of which were bottle raised by me. The first is Merlin 4 yrs old, Second is Abu 2 yrs old, and third is Rajah 1 yr old


----------



## Marci

Pomlover -

Loved your pictures!

Really liked the one of the kitten on the carpet, eyes all bugged-out as in "What the hell is going on?!?"

The little ball of fur under the stuffed animal is very ccccuuuuuuttteeeee  

Marci


----------



## Guest

Well, I am confused. With a name like pomlover, I expected Pomeranians.  Cats are good though and yours are very pretty.

I was digging around and found these.































My sister's dog Uda, had puppies. I don't remember what breed she is but its a real one. Her tongue is almost always out like that. The sleepier she is the farther it comes out.


----------



## BrassMan

Such cute beasts! What a great thread!

I have not posted any shots of Charity, the stray calico who adopted us. My wife was thawing out two sticks of butter to make something and caught her on a counter, having eaten one of them. Now Charity is an outside cat, poor thing. I guess I could take a shot of her peering in the back door....


----------



## Mikuto

_http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3437/3278511201_d64554e189.jpg_

My cat has taste. That's HIS Vera Bradley purse he's lying on.


----------



## Guest

Mikuto said:


> _http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3437/3278511201_d64554e189.jpg_
> 
> My cat has taste. That's HIS Vera Bradley purse he's lying on.


----------



## Angela

Mikuto said:


> _http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3437/3278511201_d64554e189.jpg_
> 
> My cat has taste. That's HIS Vera Bradley purse he's lying on.


LOL... that is so cute! My cat usually found his was into the linen cabinet and we would open the door and there he would be right on top of the towels. We finally had to put strong magnetic catches on all the cabinet doors to keep him out... I have a picture of him around here in the cabinet... If I can find it I will post it. Our Lhasa, Harley, thinks the living room ottoman belongs to him and growls at you if you put your feet on it, but he will reluctantly share!


----------



## pomlover2586

Pomlover does stand for Pomeranians   My mom has one and Ive had the same screen name for about 8 years.....I still love the breed and it's easier to just keep the same name


----------



## patrisha w.

I LOVE Andy! Just look at that ruff!


----------



## Mikuto

Vampyre said:


>


Thanks Vampyre, I thought I'd done that. I should know better than to forget my tags!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

As a pup:
















All grown up:


----------



## Anju 

Oh my V_A that is one darling lapfull


----------



## Guest

I think we have something in common.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

lol lg and bb are lucky they have a yard to run in.


----------



## CuriousLaura

OMG I can't get enough of all this pets and pictures, I'm so in luv with all   .....I went this weekend to a couple of shelters to see about adopting one, and now I'm more confused..I want them all.....What to do? 
Seriously I have to make a decision...1st dog or cat, and then which one.....OMG....
meanwhile I have thi s thread, thanks all


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Keep in mind different breeds usually have different general personality traits...like temper levels...and can't think..be back


----------



## kim

CuriousLaura said:


> OMG I can't get enough of all this pets and pictures, I'm so in luv with all  .....I went this weekend to a couple of shelters to see about adopting one, and now I'm more confused..I want them all.....What to do?
> Seriously I have to make a decision...1st dog or cat, and then which one.....OMG....
> meanwhile I have thi s thread, thanks all


If you aren't sure what you want, then you shouldn't make a decision yet. You don't want to rush in to a 10 year commitment. Do some reading to learn about the different breeds. Dogs and cats are very different, for instance, a dog is more interactive but it needs more attention. And spend some more time at the animal shelter, playing with them may help you find the right one.


----------



## ricky

CuriousLaura said:


> I'm learning so much, I love the advice Anju, thanks. And everybody, that sounds pretty smart actually, I'm not owning a cat my cat will own me, at least I'm always the one beign owned by an animal...even my horse owned me
> So, have cat pick me, have squirt, .... so much to learn, I'll star a list.
> I luv the idea of a shelter and have a rescue cat, at first I though about what type of cat and everything (siamese), but now I'm just gonna go and let my new cat pick me.
> Have a question though, I travel a lot on vacation (back home or around the world, my dad's hobbie is traveling, I just go along for the FREE ride  ), so how are cats about staying with other people (friends he/she has meet, liked and approved of previously of course)? And how are cats about flying? Can you take them in the cabin or do they have to go downstairs?
> If anyone knows please help me...
> Thanks petlovers


All of the cats I have known that have been good travelers have traveled with their people a lot, since they were kittens. It is okay to leave your kitties alone in your house or apt. for a few days. They don't go manic and eat the furniture like some dogs do when left alone. Just put out extra food and lots of water. We leave an automatic water feeder in our shower with the drain plug in. That way if they are playing and knock the water over, it will still be there for them to drink. Summers where I live are very hot, don't cool off much during the nights, and they need to have lots of water available. I also toss a towel over the top of the bathroom door, so my cat Moline will not accidently lock himself in the bathroom, has he is sometimes wont to do!!! If we are gone for more than two days and two nights, I have a friend that I trust who will come and check on them. I also give a copy of a letter given to my vet giving her authorization to consent to any medical procedures, and that I will pay for this when I return. Check with your vet to see if they will honor this first. I have never had any trouble at all...

I think they just sleep a lot. They sure are happy when we get home though, not so much to see us, but to sniff all the new smells on our hands, clothes and anything else that we bring into the house. I bring them feathers, rocks, grass, shells, treats from our trip. They practically knock us down to get their new "niffies"


----------



## Guest

If you go with cats, it is best to let a cat pick you.  If they have a secure area, go in it sit down and see which cats like you.  The more you ignore them, the more likely they are to chose you.  

Some people declaw cats.  I think this is a horrible thing to do to them and feel it should be a crime.  If you get a cat or two make sure they have something they can scratch on besides furniture.

I also like having 2 of what ever animal I have.  Having 2 dogs or 2 cats means they will always have someone to play with when you are too busy for them.  I have 2 cats and 2 dogs.

While cats do vary some in temperament,  they are still a lot alike when it comes to their care and needs.

Dogs have many more variables I think.  They have a much wider range of sizes, temperments and levels of activity.  It takes a little more work to find the right dog but when you do, it's priceless.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

I had a cat that was better than a guard dog.  My friends and relatives didn't care to look after him when we went on vacation.  They still did it, but were very cautious.  He backed my mother-in-law into a corner once.  After that, she wouldn't enter the house without a broom when we weren't home.  I guess it didn't help that he was a 17-lb. panther of a cat.

He would get so mad at us when we'd be gone for more than a couple of days.  He was really happy to see us when we walked in the house, but then was mad at us for the next day or so afterwards.

I really miss having a cat around.....


----------



## Guest

My cats, especially  TYPO wont have anything to do with anyone else.  If I go away, for an extended time I leave them out side and have someone come by to feed them in my laundry room.


----------



## ljloula

I'm bird and cat sitting for a friend this week. Her big moose of a cat was thrilled to see me and insisted that I run the faucet so he could drink fresh running water.


----------



## Mikuto

Vampyre said:


> My cats, especially TYPO wont have anything to do with anyone else. If I go away, for an extended time I leave them out side and have someone come by to feed them in my laundry room.


I've never had a cat that only liked me. Kage loves pretty much everyone, especially my roommate Jer, and he'll climb into anyone's lap and purr his head off. My cat's sort of a uh..."loose" kitty.


----------



## Guest

My cats are as antisocial as I am.  I do suspect Fuzzy of having another family though.


----------



## Mikuto

Outdoor cats are notorious for that. When I lived back home, we consistently fed and petted the cats from next door, and two even moved in with us. I doubt that will happen with Fuzzy though, you sound like a good pet parent, and our next door neighbors were anything but.


----------



## CuriousLaura

Thanks all for the advice, yes I'm waiting, I'm not getting anything yet. The thing is I've always had dogs, so I think it might be easier to have one instead of a cat, who will be a new experience. But at the same time from what I know and have researched, and you guys have told me, a dog needs much more care than a cat. And at the end when I go see them, I just love them all...that's the issue so that might mean I haven't found the RIGHT one yet....
I'll keep you posted. 
Thanks again, I really learn a lot from all of you.


----------



## Guest

Fuzzy does have a whole circle of cat friends.  She is spayed o she is safe from Toms but she still makes friends with them.  One in particular comes to visit all the time.  

As he approaches the house he calls her.  He was the one I caught sneaking in the window for a snack.  I think she has made friends with his family. The little husssy.


----------



## Angela

Harley Davidson Wayt... fresh from the groomer!


----------



## Guest

Cute dog. Here is Fuzzy earning her keep.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I've enjoyed your photos in this thread!

Lately, my wife apparently feels our lives are far too orderly, and she has convinced me that, yes, our family needs a dog.

So yesterday afternoon, we met, fell in love with, and purchased a puppy. We named her Raney, after one of my wife's beloved books.

We are so excited and I wanted to share our new little addition with you all.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ohhhhhh adorable!! Love the name Raney. Ya'll get to smell that sweet, sweet puppy breath. Thanks for sharing with us Harvey!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

OMG!!! Its Golden Lab Retriever!!!! She's so CUTE!!!! In a couple of months, your girls won't be able to carry the puppy like they are in the photos. lol. These are really good pics. Usually its hard to get a good still of a energtic puppy. She looks wuite mellow in the pics.


----------



## chobitz

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Ohhhhhh adorable!! Love the name Raney. Ya'll get to smell that sweet, sweet puppy breath. Thanks for sharing with us Harvey!


Isn't new puppy smell the best?
Gratz Harvey on Raney. Is she a Goldie?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

chobitz said:


> Isn't new puppy smell the best?
> Gratz Harvey on Raney. Is she a Goldie?


Yes, I wish puppy breath could be bottled and sold. Nothing sweeter except maybe a baby.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Vegas_Asian said:


> OMG!!! Its Golden Lab Retriever!!!! She's so CUTE!!!! In a couple of months, your girls won't be able to carry the puppy like they are in the photos. lol. These are really good pics. Usually its hard to get a good still of a energtic puppy. She looks wuite mellow in the pics.


She is probably the most mellow of the litter. (Mellow being a relative term when you're talkin' puppies.)


----------



## KBoards Admin

chobitz said:


> Isn't new puppy smell the best?
> Gratz Harvey on Raney. Is she a Goldie?


Yes! She's a golden retriever. Her daddy is bloodlined, and her mom is just a regular old golden retriever, a sweet dog named Faith.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Ohhhhhh adorable!! Love the name Raney. Ya'll get to smell that sweet, sweet puppy breath. Thanks for sharing with us Harvey!


Hey Linda... this is Carrie (Kindlewidow)... Since you're from the South, you may have heard or even read the book Raney by Clyde Edgerton. I love that book and wanted to tie our puppy's name to the south somehow. And, now, since we live in a RAINY part of the country, we can tie it to where we currently live,too.
We won't be able to bring her home for a couple of weeks, but we're very excited (and nervous.)...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Harvey said:


> Hey Linda... this is Carrie (Kindlewidow)... Since you're from the South, you may have heard or even read the book Raney by Clyde Edgerton. I love that book and wanted to tie our puppy's name to the south somehow. And, now, since we live in a RAINY part of the country, we can tie it to where we currently live,too.
> We won't be able to bring her home for a couple of weeks, but we're very excited (and nervous.)...
> 
> Hey Linda... this is Carrie (Kindlewidow)... Since you're from the South, you may have heard or even read the book Raney by Clyde Edgerton. I love that book and wanted to tie our puppy's name to the south somehow. And, now, since we live in a RAINY part of the country, we can tie it to where we currently live,too.
> We won't be able to bring her home for a couple of weeks, but we're very excited (and nervous.)...


Hi Carrie! I have not read the book but I just bought it. I should finish Shattered Dreams tonight and will start Raney. Thanks for the recommendation, love any book that is set in the South. Enjoy your new family addition!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Oh! Raney is so darn CUTE!!! Congratulations and beware. That little puppy is going to rule the household.


----------



## julietw

What a cutie blondie! Great piccys of her and the darling girl!

(I love puppies, but I'm not such a fan when they grow up to be dogs.    )

Have to see if I'm smart enough to post some pics myself, but probably not. 

I've got four kitties, all rescues, all great buddies. As an elderly neighbor used to say about her dog, "They're a whole lotta company." With grandkids in Atlanta, I don't get enough things to carry around anymore... sigh.


----------



## Angela

What a beautiful puppy, Harvey! Congrats to you and the fam!


----------



## Anju 

AWWWW How cute - the fun part will be when you get her home    house training and fingers crossed she is not a Marley


----------



## kim

Oh Harvey, that is just the cutest little puppy ever!  The only thing that could possibly be cuter are your daughters.

Have fun with the little fur ball!


----------



## Guest

You just made Dean Koontz very happy.  I think that is his favorite breed of dog.  I hope you all have very long and happy lives together.  There is nothing better for kids than having a dog to grow up with.


----------



## ricky

You all are loving her so much, it's beautiful.  She and all of you are very lucky.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks so much! It's going to be a long two weeks before we can bring her home!

Begging your indulgence, here's a video I took yesterday when we went to visit Raney. (I promise I won't do this *every* day...)


----------



## ConnieK

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.  Too adorable and great background music!  I especially loved Raney climbing all over mama.


----------



## Guest

That was great.  You can do it every day and twice on Sunday.  I want to send that to my sister.  Can you tell me where to find it please?


----------



## ljloula

Thanks for sharing the puppy love!

I like the shot of Fuzzy earning her keep ~ gotta keep those cats busy!


----------



## Guest

She over charged me though.  It cost me 3 chipmonks and a squirrel.  The cat down the street said he'd do it for just 3 chipmonks.  Oh well...


----------



## kim

Harvey, that video is wonderful.  Little Raney just tugs at my heart, what a cutie.  And the background music is a great touch.


----------



## Anju 

Harvey - that is wonderful!  However, big dog - big ----  

Vampy if she did good work it should be worth an extra squirrel, hope you got a guarantee


----------



## CuriousLaura

I'm actually crying right now, Congratulations Harvey! Golden Retrievers are a great breed. I miss Camelot a lot (my Golden) , but I'm happy your daughter will have such a great dog to grow up with. For me it was the best experience of my life. 
Unconditional love. 
OMG, sorry I got so emotional, Enjoy the Golden, 
and as somebody said, hold them in your arms now cause in a few months that will be impossible, they get really big...but you switch to wresteling with them, is fun too.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

She's so CUTE!!! Showed the video to my parents and mentioned we should get another lab. Thanks Harv!


----------



## Shizu

Nice video. Thanks for sharing Harvey. She is sooo cute.


----------



## Buttercup

Oh my gosh, I haven't checked this thread in a long time and have quite enjoyed going through it and seeing everyones pets, they are all gorgeous!

Harvey, congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## Angela

The video was preciouss! Makes me want another puppy!!


----------



## krissynae

here are my two babies. I.V. Grace is the one with the black ear and Cody is the little one. He runs the house and she is the Drama queen. She turned 9 in December. He turns 10 in may. They have been my babies for almost 9 years. Sorry it is a cell phone picture. they run with they see me with any of my regular camera.


----------



## Guest

Here it is a little bigger.


----------



## MichelleR

My avatar is Riley. He's no longer with me. I'd had him from puppyhood and gave him the best of everything, but he only lived until 13. He was perfect, really. 

I currently have a rescue sheltie named Ferguson. He's fairly rotten, but cagey. He has perfect begging technique. He just goes into a perfect sit and stares at you. The only part of him that moves is his shifty little eyes and eyebrows. He likes to launch himself  as snowbanks and then plop to his side and pretend he's walking. 

I have a greyhound named Rhiannon, but we call her Pony. Like most greyhounds, she sleeps most of the time, although she does like to toss stuffed animals (babies) in the air when she's excited.

Then, there's Violet the Dachshund. I believe in rescuing dogs, but got her from some backyard breeders the day after I lost Riley, because I wasn't thinking straight. She's really my grandmother's dog now -- they're both tiny and crazy, and they share a bed. (My grandmother has her own house, but also a room at my house and is with us most of the time.) Violet takes it as a personal challenge to destroy the indestructible.

I have a black and white cat named Dixie. She hates me. She will randomly allow me to pet her once a year, but spends the rest of her life ignoring me. She  prefers not to enter rooms that I'm in, and will only do so if I don't look at her or refer to her in any way. 

Ferguson and Pony came to Michigan with me, and Violet and the evil cat are back home with my grandmother.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Came home from an errand run...and saw two pugs running around the community. Ended up chasing them around the community...learned little dogs run really fast...Eventually caught them and took them home. Caught them with the help of my dog, who found them when I lost track of both pugs. The gardeners were quite entertained watching me run around after them (grrr!). Put them in my side yard. They warmed up to my bro and I after we gave them some food and water. Was practically begged Mom to let my bro and I keep them if no one claims them. Mom said no, but someone did come to claim them. Only a matter of time before my dog gets a buddy.


----------



## kim

Vegas_Asian said:


> Came home from an errand run...and saw two pugs running around the community. Ended up chasing them around the community...learned little dogs run really fast...Eventually caught them and took them home. Caught them with the help of my dog, who found them when I lost track of both pugs. The gardeners were quite entertained watching me run around after them (grrr!). Put them in my side yard. They warmed up to my bro and I after we gave them some food and water. Was practically begged Mom to let my bro and I keep them if no one claims them. Mom said no, but someone did come to claim them. Only a matter of time before my dog gets a buddy.


That's a great story, Vegas. I have a picture in my head of you running around after the dogs, it's quite comical. You were good to take care of those two little puggys. Yup, I think this week after class, you should stop for a visit at the animal shelter.


----------



## Guest

All you need is that Benny Hill sound track.


----------



## MichelleR

No pets were harmed in the above.


----------



## NancyB24

Hello, I have 6 labradors so I thought in stead of posting each dogs pic I would just post the website I made. Enjoy
http://www.sweetgrasslabradors.com/


----------



## kim

NancyB24 said:


> Hello, I have 6 labradors so I thought in stead of posting each dogs pic I would just post the website I made. Enjoy
> http://www.sweetgrasslabradors.com/


Nancy - Your labs are gorgeous! and great pictures of them.


----------



## NancyB24

Thanks Kim


----------



## Vegas_Asian

NancyB24 said:


> Hello, I have 6 labradors so I thought in stead of posting each dogs pic I would just post the website I made. Enjoy
> http://www.sweetgrasslabradors.com/


I would have to agree with Kim. Your labs are beautiful....my yellow lab could learn a thing or two about fetching from your labs. lol....she's so a city dog.


----------



## CuriousLaura

Nancy beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Nice pix at that site! Hope it works for your move to Montana someday!


----------



## chobitz

Shadow my 1 1/2 year old pomeranian enjoying an early spring day:


----------



## Angela

Shadow quite the cutey!


----------



## Anju 

How adorable!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## chobitz

Anju said:


> How adorable! Thanks for sharing


He has to be the smartest dog I have ever had. He watches TV and knows at least 10 tricks.


----------



## ljloula

The one of him standing on the porch is great.


----------



## Guest

chobitz said:


> He has to be the smartest dog I have ever had. He watches TV and knows at least 10 tricks.


I will be sure to point this out to Jim. Although, Pippin has proven to him that small dogs can be intelligent, he is still not completely convinced. He insists that intelligence is determined by brain size.


----------



## Guest

Shadow just looks smart.  Like he knows what the camera is.  

LR, small dogs can be very intelligent.  A smaller brain means their synapses have shorter arcs and fire faster.  Besides look how smart that African Grey parrot was.  It actually understood about 500 words.  Can Jim do that?


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> Shadow just looks smart. Like he knows what the camera is.
> 
> LR, small dogs can be very intelligent. A smaller brain means their synapses have shorter arcs and fire faster. Besides look how smart that African Grey parrot was. It actually understood about 500 words. Can Jim do that?


Exactly what I try to tell him. More compact storage, easier access.

Although, the word thing is not really an insult for Jim. He has a huge vocabulary.


----------



## Anju 

LuckyRainbow said:


> Although, the word thing is not really an insult for Jim. He has a huge vocabulary.


But does he know how to use it correctly?


----------



## Guest

Anju said:


> But does he know how to use it correctly?


I'd have YOU caterwauling and culminating in your dungarees.


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'd have YOU caterwauling and culminating in your dungarees.


OO I hate when that happens. Time for some new dungarees.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> OO I hate when that happens. Time for some new dungarees.


Welcome back, my friend, to the show that never ends.


----------



## Guest

Hey, did you get an email from me?  I tried to send it via Kindle ie"my stimulus package", but I don't know if it worked.  

I'm here Sat and Sunday only until I get my computer back from the shop.  It's gonna be so cool, major upgrades!  I pimped my 'puter!


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> Hey, did you get an email from me? I tried to send it via Kindle ie"my stimulus package", but I don't know if it worked.
> 
> I'm here Sat and Sunday only until I get my computer back from the shop. It's gonna be so cool, major upgrades! I pimped my 'puter!


Got it. But I don't check my e-mail very often, as it's mostly spam, so I didn't read it until just now.


----------



## Guest

Cool it worked!  Until I get the 'puter back, it's the only way I can do email.  

Yes this is on topic.  My computer is almost as much a pet to me as my organic ones.


----------



## lb505

My best buds

Steve









and Sweetie


----------



## Anju 

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'd have YOU caterwauling and culminating in your dungarees.


Glad to see you back and in fine form - feeling ok after yesterday?

Problem - I don't wear dungarees   

But my pets might like to caterwaul, that is if they were cats


----------



## Guest

Anju said:


> Problem - I don't wear dungarees


All my women wear Calvin Kleins... or they wear nothing at all.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Here is my boy, Boomer. He sits in my chair and pretends he can't hear or see me.

















And my girl, Nala. She is playing the "see my fluffy white belly? don't you want to pet it?" game. DON'T pet the belly! It is a trick! She is luring you in so she can attack!


----------



## Guest

My Pippin also plays that game, although by attack he means lick.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

LuckyRainbow said:


> My Pippin also plays that game, although by attack he means lick.


Lucky for you...lol! Nala bites, not hard enough to break the skin, and kicks with her back feet. When she wants to be petted she plops beside me and pats my hand with her paw.


----------



## bosslady402

Finally transferred pictures to my computer...

This is Riley. When we got him from the shelter, he was about a year old and had been on the streets so long you could count his ribs right through his fur. Not a problem anymore, he stands by his food dish and stares at me until I fill it, no matter how many times he's eaten that day.










And this is my son, with one of his cats Scutterbotch. Both of his cats were constantly played with since they were born, so they pretty much just purr and let you do anything you want to them. He tried to toilet train them, but that didn't work out so well when they decided they liked the bathtub better than the toilet. oh well.


----------



## kim

Great pics, bosslady.  I love when a shelter animal gets a happy home!


----------



## foogrrl

Thought I'd come share. 










Most of the gang, in a big pile of fur. Kali, Aurora, and Sunshine - the calico, grey tabby, and the large orange monster respectively. All three are adopted from a local rescue organization. There's another, but she's shy.










Except when I'm in bed trying to read or sleep. Mischief was abandoned under a friend's porch and is afraid of humans who aren't in bed. I work with her on being not afraid of humans in other positions, and we've gotten to "sitting up in bed" and "standing eight stairs down, sometimes" but it's slow going. If she's not afraid, however, she's a fiend for attention, to the point of being self-petting. Hold out a hand and she'll walk back and forth under it repeatedly until she's ready to curl up on your stomach and drool.

I know a great number of cats have nicknames. Mischief is most often called "Mini-Kitty," because compared to Sunshine, who is a large-build cat by nature, she just looks tiny. Kali, on the other hand, is called "Jabba" for obvious reasons.










She's still trying to find a way to nibble on my Kindle.


----------



## kim

CUTE, foogrrl!  I love the pic of the three curled up together.


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Tell me, after looking at the size of that last one, do you have all the others accounted for? ...sure there's not one or two missing?


----------



## foogrrl

Oh, besides being rather overstuffed, Kali is also lazy.  I don't think she'd chase food if her life depended on it.  And if it came down to it, Sunshine is larger than she is, Aurora is meaner than she is, and Mischief is tougher.

They are all very friendly, for the most part, although there are some rather spectacular fights that occur when the whim takes them.  It's never dull around here.


----------



## Sandpiper

Finally . . . a pic of _my_ Rosey Bourke, Lucy Anna. Isn't she beeeautiful?


----------



## lovesangelrn

This is Chloe....who I think loves her toys more than any dog I've ever met









Tinkerbelle....the youngest of the cats









Angel...the timid one of the family









Precious...the old lady, at 15 (yes she always looks this cranky)









And my 2 sweet ferrets....Izzy (white female) & George (sable male)


----------



## BrassMan

Funky ferrets! OK, I'll kick in a couple of dogs. I put different photos of these two on the "A Picture is Worth 10,000 Words" thread. (I have at least a dozen like this, by the way. This was not an isolated incident.)


----------



## Annalog

I finally got around to taking photos of Dusty and Snowflake. I am glad this thread has been revived.









Dusty, short for Dusty Devil, was a year and a half old when DH got him from the local animal shelter last March. Dusty is a fairly large (13+ pounds) and very active cat. He can put his front paws on the bathroom counter while his back paws are on the floor. Dusty loves to bite while playing and has a lot of energy. We believe his previous owner played roughly with him when he when he was a kitten. His previous owner took him to the shelter after he was grown and was too much to handle. Dusty was neutered and chipped by his previous owner. The paperwork we received showed that his previous owner considered having him declawed. Fortunately that never happened!









We got Snowflake from the same shelter at the end of May to keep Dusty company. She was a sick stray, maybe 9 months old, and weighed about 4 pounds at the time. She was named at the shelter, probably because she was as thin as a snowflake. The shelter kept her until she was well enough to be spayed and we could bring her home. We are now tempted to call her Snowball as she makes sure she gets plenty to eat. She is still a small cat and maybe weighs 8 pounds.


----------



## BrassMan

Gorgeous cats, Annalog!

Here are a few promised pics for Cobbie's five year old granddaughter. The tuxedo cat is Alex. In the last photo, he's combing the hair of my five year old grandson!


----------



## Sandpiper

This IS Lucy Anna . . . not a stand-in


----------



## Annalog

BrassMan said:


> Gorgeous cats, Annalog!


Thanks! Love the picture of Alex with your grandson!


----------



## JennaAnderson

BrassMan said:


> Gorgeous cats, Annalog!
> 
> Here are a few promised pics for Cobbie's five year old granddaughter. The tuxedo cat is Alex. In the last photo, he's combing the hair of my five year old grandson!


Cute! My dog lays across my arms when I try to type. It works ok as long as I don't have to move.

So funny that he's combing his hair!


----------



## JennaAnderson

Sandpiper said:


> This IS Lucy Anna . . . not a stand-in


I've never seen a bird this color.


----------



## Annalog

Sandpiper said:


> This IS Lucy Anna . . . not a stand-in


Lucy Anna is beautiful. Is she dressed up for a special occasion?


----------



## BrassMan

JennaAnderson said:


> I've never seen a bird this color.


Well, hellooo!? It's obviously a bird of a different color!


----------



## Annalog

She could be dressed up as a flamingo for Halloween.


----------



## Sandpiper

Lucy Anna lives and sleeps in that "outfit".  I'd never seen a bird that color either until I went into the local pet shop here about three years ago.  "What's that bird?"  She's a Rosey Bourke('s) parakeet -- grass 'keet.  The species is native to Australia.  In the wild, they look for food mostly on the ground.  So when she flies here, she will mostly land on the floor or maybe some other large flat surface -- not on anything a bird would normally perch on.  These birds do NOT climb on the cage bars.  Once in three years I saw her jump up on the cage bars from flat surface when she was out and then jump down.  They do NOT climb.  Another thing they do NOT do -- bite.  It's not just Lucy Anna.  This type of bird does NOT bite.  I don't know if any other bird doesn't.


----------



## Annalog

Wow! She sounds like a great bird.


----------



## NogDog

What's this: a pet thread I haven't posted in?

Here's Noggin, my 11-year-old Aussie Cattle Dog mix (some Pit Bull?). He's about 60 pounds of best friend.










Here's Noggin in his favorite place:










This is the only way he "catches" a Frisbee:


----------



## BrassMan

C'mon, where are the posts? Where'd everybody go?


----------



## felixflex

[quote author=BrassMan]
C'mon, where are the posts? Where'd everybody go?
[/quote]

Here are some pictures I took this morning.
This is Luma. She's a 3 year old Border Collie.


----------



## Trilby

I'll have to find some pictures of my Dog. He's a Basset/Husky mix. He's built like a Basset with the Husky blue eyes! He's also got the Husky fur and loves being outside all the time. In Winter, with snow on the ground and it's freezing cold, I find him on his back sun bathing! lol


----------



## BrassMan

I've seen some KindleBoarders' shots of yard birds. Here's a bird that landed in our "yard" yesterday afternoon. A bird person told me this is normal. Great horned owls do this sometimes. Some of them even nest on the ground.


----------



## Scheherazade

Here's my dogs enjoying the rare southern Virginia snow... this is Pirate who isn't a fan of people wearing sunglasses, or cameras apparently... (it's not still snowing in this shot, that's snow he's kicking up as he dashes around me)










Then a shot of Magic posing in the snow for me. The only way to get her out there was to call Pirate who would only go out himself if I chased him. Magic is a jealous little thing and responds when you call Pirate's name more than she does when you call her own.










And while this isn't the best shot in the world I had to post it. This is Pirate doing his best Noggin impression...


----------



## NogDog

Scheherazade said:


> And while this isn't the best shot in the world I had to post it. This is Pirate doing his best Noggin impression...


Noggin does actually open his eyes at times, but not so much when looking toward the south on a very sunny summer day shortly after noon.










I did 'shop that photo, though, in order to remove the camera flash "green eye".

PS: I like Magic's pose, though I suspect she's thinking, "Now, how can I get my other three feet out of this stupid cold stuff?"


----------



## Scheherazade

Heh yes, she did the stilt walk out to me at that point.  She has two settings when it comes to snow... the deliberate stilted stiff leg walk or the bounding like a bunny to try and get all four feet out of it as much as possible gallumphing trot.  And I think I did spy a few photos of Noggin with his eyes open, but he'll always be squinty as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## BrassMan

This beautiful cat is not a pet, but she could be. I wish she were! She's a character in Distant Cousin: Regeneration. For a bit more on her, see Ana's blog, below, or if she's no longer at the top, see http://anadarcy.blogspot.com/2010/02/super-kitty-speaks.html.


----------



## JennaAnderson

I've had to shovel a pee spot for my pooch many times this winter. He doesn't need to see the grass - he just needs to be able to walk! He is little and there were just too many huge snow storms. 

And another note... Chachi snores so loud! It's getting worse. He even howled in his sleep the other day. I've never heard him howl awake or asleep.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

GIZMO










and GINGER

(this shot of Ginger was just published in an official Loldogs book!)


----------



## BrassMan

This thread needs freshening!

Here's calm, unflappable Winston, greeting Cecily at the water bowl. Below, Winston draws the line. It's HIS rat, he says.


----------



## ValeriGail

I hadn't noticed this thread before! I'm having a blast looking back at all the posts!

Here are my babies.. well the ones with fur at least! 

This is Nilla. She is a pom/Brittany Spaniel mix. She will be 9 this September. Everyone always says she looks like a mini Golden Retriever. She's not, LOL. She got a lot of good traits from both her breeds. One of the best dogs I've ever had the pleasure of loving. 

















This is Jake. My Great Dane. He will be 2 next month. He is a big boy, weighing around 170. When we moved here last august, he was still developing.. and his free roaming here has put some major muscles on this boy. He's solid as a rock. And as soft as a teddy bear... well except for that tail. The tail is deadly, but he has no idea its attached to his body! HAHA

















Then there are the cats, Abby and Pepper. And their kittens. whats crazy... Abby will no longer come near her sister. At the end of her pregnancy, she kinda went crazy. Now, she attacks Pepper every time she sees her and will not come out of her "spot" if she see's peppers kittens out. Its really strange. And sad, cause they were the best of buds. 

















And this is Harley. She was something special. We lost her in March. I am still heavily grieving her. I miss her something fierce. She was only 15 weeks old. She was my nilla's pup. Nilla had not had a cycle for over 5 years. Then we moved out here and well, we got Harley. (starting to think maybe I shouldn't drink the water around here, hmmm...) We lost her sister, and I pretty much hand raised harley from the day she was born. We had a very special bond. She brought life back into the family, into Nilla and a wonderful playmate for Jake. She would climb all over him, and under him, and he just adored her. I've loved many pets, but I have never felt the loss of one so deeply like I do with Harley.


----------



## desilu

I have 2 wonderful golden retrievers. First is Lucy. She is 4 years old and I have had her since she was a 10 week old puppy. Lucy is super smart and very vocal.










Next is Desi. She is 5. She was abandoned by her "family" at the kennel where I was training with Lucy. Desi (who was named Daisy when I got her but doesn't look like a Daisy to me, hence the name change - what better name to go with Lucy than Desi?) is a love bug and a food fanatic.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

We have six pet sheep. Three of them are on this cover:










Front to back: Lambkin, NDF and Scaredy.

And there's a short video of them linked from this book page (short stories by my husband).


----------



## sillyolebear

Here goes my first attempt with adding pictures










This is gonzo our amazon who is 3










This is liberty bell our german shepard










Yogi , he is a newfoundland










and last but not least Lilo our rescue dog she is a jack russell mixed with who knows what..


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## Sean Sweeney

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5696713&l=6745965010&id=524980448

Caramel the Wonder Cat!


----------



## MichelleR

What?


----------



## ashash

i have an iguana 3 yr old and my fiance has two ball pythons 8 yr old


----------



## BrassMan

Love all the pets! Here are two of ours--not three: TWO.


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> Oh...my...gosh...  Great pict. I've printed it out to show my husband.


Maybe he'd like this one too: ONE of our other pets. Not two!










Now here are TWO:










And here is ONE:


----------



## Annalog

BrassMan said:


> And here is ONE:


   
Did your cat decide to leave that particular snake alone?

That photo reminded me of when a cat warned my dad about a rattlesnake.


----------



## BrassMan

Annalog said:


> Did your cat decide to leave that particular snake alone?
> 
> That photo reminded me of when a cat warned my dad about a rattlesnake.


April's curiosity alerted me, and after I took the picture I took over from her. That's a coral snake--"red and yellow kill a fellow." They're not nearly as dangerous as rattlers, and I hated to remove that one, but then it was right outside my office window--not a good thing. Most often, they bite children who think they're toys and pick them up.

Cats do love to watch snakes....


----------



## BrassMan

BrassMan said:


> Cats do love to watch snakes....


I might add that dogs are keenly interested in snakes as well....


----------



## Annalog

BrassMan said:


> April's curiosity alerted me, and after I took the picture I took over from her. That's a coral snake--"red and yellow kill a fellow." They're not nearly as dangerous as rattlers, and I hated to remove that one, but then it was right outside my office window--not a good thing. Most often, they bite children who think they're toys and pick them up.
> 
> Cats do love to watch snakes....


I had recognized it as a coral snake. I almost asked if your cat knew the rhyme (or nearly rhyme):
"Red and yellow - kill a fellow; Red and black - OK for cat"

I noticed as I keep hoping a King snake will move on to our acre. I would much rather see King snakes than rattlesnakes. I have not seen any coral snakes in our area but we do have rattlers. So far they have moved on and not caused us any trouble.


----------



## BrassMan

Annalog said:


> I keep hoping a King snake will move on to our acre. I would much rather see King snakes than rattlesnakes.


King snake, black snake, indigo snake, same or different, I don't know. I should know more about snakes, since there are so many around here. I'll not repost the shot I posted some time ago (because it'll just agitate the viper-phobes among us) of the black snake wrapped around the clutch pedal of my truck. We'd just had a flooding rain and I expect the snake was looking for a place of refuge. It took me a half hour to convince it that my truck was not that place, but all turned out well in the end.

The snake above, from which our dog is recoiling, lived in a burrow under our slab. That was last year. I haven't seen it this year. I hope it's all right. I'd pay it to catch mice.


----------



## Annalog

BrassMan said:


> King snake, black snake, indigo snake, same or different, I don't know. I should know more about snakes, since there are so many around here. I'll not repost the shot I posted some time ago (because it'll just agitate the viper-phobes among us) of the black snake wrapped around the clutch pedal of my truck. We'd just had a flooding rain and I expect the snake was looking for a place of refuge. It took me a half hour to convince it that my truck was not that place, but all turned out well in the end.
> 
> The snake above, from which our dog is recoiling, lived in a burrow under our slab. That was last year. I haven't seen it this year. I hope it's all right. I'd pay it to catch mice.


Some of our local King snakes look like coral snakes but with the colors in a different order. That is the main reason why I pay attention to which is which. We would be very happy if a gopher snake moved in instead to deal with the gophers!

I am going to have to find that earlier posted photo.


----------



## BrassMan

Annalog said:


> I am going to have to find that earlier posted photo.


I'll send it privately. Don't want to give anyone nightmares....


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

BrassMan said:


> I might add that dogs are keenly interested in snakes as well....


Oh my gosh, I've always loved snakes (even spent 2 summers in N.Cali. doing research on garter snakes!), but I have never come across a snake that big. If I saw that skittering towards me, I think I'd suddenly develop a fear of snakes.

Here's my kitty (who is living with my sister currently, but I hope to get her back in a year when I'm done with school):









She likes to open doors and cupboards, carry around her bag of treats when she wants one, play with water, and play fetch. She is awesome. Also she has huge ears. I personally think she's the best cat ever because she loves to sit on my lap and snuggle, but she's also so playful, but I found her being abandoned at a park with her 2 sisters. I was riding my bike and came across a guy in a truck dropping them off on the side of the road, so I rode to my coworker's house and we rescued them. I kept Avery, gave O-Ren to my roommate, and the third one (who was a bit sick) went to the humane society (less than a mile away). -_-


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> My family loved these. The two dogs...I had shown my DGD before but not the rest of the family.


The dog can tell time! Alex, the cat, loves visitors.


----------



## SerenityFL

I've had, and still have, quite a few pets.  Most of the time it's because I'm trying to save them and I end up keeping them.  Case in point, last year.  I work in the Everglades.  Far too many people dump their pets off in the Everglades for whatever stupid reason they feel they don't want their pet anymore.  They don't want to take the pet to the shelter because they are embarrassed or just don't care; don't view animals as living, breathing creatures but rather as objects, so they drive out to the Everglades, open their car door and throw their pet out.  It's horribly disgusting and illegal and I hope to catch someone in the act one day.  More than once, actually.  

Last year, I just happened to be where I work after dark.  I saw a car drive in to the parking lot of the business, stop for a second, whip around and take off.  Unfortunately because it was dark, I did not get the license plate number nor could I see who was driving.  I saw bright headlights.

When the car left, I saw a dark object running around, wildly, scared, in the parking lot.  Back and forth across the parking lot it ran.  Finally it went in to some bushes; the actual Everglades, and I went over to try to see what it was.  Then I heard a cat crying out in fear and pain.

The cat shot out of the bushes, once again streaked around the parking lot in full fear and to say I was livid is putting it mildly and as nice as I can on this board.  

She was a black cat that had obviously been a pet and was just dumped off.  For the next two weeks I worked on this cat, trying to win her trust.

Eventually I did.  Unfortunately, not before she either got a little something from a male cat that had been living out there, (feral and would not come close), or she was already in that condition hence why she was dropped off.

She had kittens.  Because of this, even though I had her trust, I couldn't get her to come inside the building so I could take her home and care for her.  Her kittens were in the brush of the Everglades and I could not find them.

About three weeks pass before I see her again.  She is coming around more often now and I quickly realize, the kittens didn't make it.  I eventually capture her and bring her home with me.  Unfortunately, by this time, she's been meeting with the male cat again.

I realize this after about a month after I brought her home.  Welp, I'll take care of them too and hope I can find homes for them.

I wake up one Friday morning, early, early in the morning, (2am), and find the black cat on the bed next to me, blood everywhere, having her kittens.  I go in to panic mode.  I don't know anything about helping!  I don't know what to do...towels, hot water, isn't that what they scream for on television?  Gah!  

I figure maybe I just better sit back and not interfere unless I see serious problems.  She birthed 5 cats right in front of me, next to me, on the bed.  (While...not exactly where I would want that to happen I did feel immensely honored that she trusted me that much!)

I finally fell asleep at 6am.  When I woke up again, I noticed she had been laying on one of the kittens and it suffocated.  Sad.  The other four, however, were at the milk bar.  

For the next month, I kept close eye on them all and turned the entire house in to a baby cat nursery and probably was more protective than a human with their newborn.  

Eventually their eyeballs opened, they blinked around in bewilderment, heads still bobbling around, legs still wobbly, as they explored their new world.

I cannot possibly describe this feeling.  And I would always give the black cat an enormous amount of affection and say, "You have children!  You're a mama!  Look at your children!!"

While they grew up, the idiots continued dumping off their cats and the cats would have kittens.  It got to be overwhelming so I contacted a rescue organization to help.  (HSUS would not help because we are "too far away".  And I'll leave it at that lest I get banned.)

We gathered up cats and kittens, got them all spayed/neutered when they were old enough, (Animal Control has this thing on Thursdays, early, early morning, where you can take your pets to be fixed at NO CHARGE!), and got them their shots.

Then came the long process, looooooong process, of trying to find them homes.  Back and forth they went to pet stores to be displayed, applications were filled out, home visits were made, (the Rescue has these rules and I agree 100%), money exchanged hands and slowly, very slowly, cats and kittens were being adopted.  But there were so many and it got to the point where they were getting bigger and people started losing interest because they weren't "tiny" anymore.  

Two or three of them are still living with the rescuer who helped me and 5 of them, (including the original black cat) are with me.  That is in addition to the two cats I already had.  I now have 7 cats.

And sometimes, through this whole process, when there were kittens ripping up my curtains, couch, carpet and pooping all over the place, I did not know if I had it in me to do this.  It was exhausting.  It could get frustrating when I had just cleaned and had to clean again 5 minutes later as the kittens were learning about the appropriate place to relieve themselves.  I couldn't get mad at them.  I couldn't punish them for climbing my curtains, shredding the couch as they tried to pull their tiny little bodies up the side to get on top of the cushions....I just had to take it.

But in the end, they all went to fabulous homes and the ones I have, I can't imagine them NOT being around.  In fact, one of them, a black fluffy boy I've named "Caspar", has earned his keep forever for notifying me of an 8 legged beast in my bedroom, on the ceiling, getting ready to fall on me and suck my blood out.  Twice.  Within the span of two days.  If he had not notified me, I may not have known they were there and I would not be writing this today.  (Ok, I dramatize but I hate those 8 legged things.  BLECH!)

It was hard work.  It cost me a lot of money.  Some things were destroyed and had to be or need to be replaced.  But in the end, how could I turn my back on an animal in need?

My cats are:

Serenity, (original cat)
Rani, (also found dumped out here in the Everglades)
Shadow, (the black cat mentioned above)
Daniel Striped Tiger (her child)
Caspar 
Blondie, (her child--I call her Blondie Snacks and sing her name to the tune of Cracker Jacks jingle)
Morticia

I'm not a crazy lady with a lot of cats, I'm just someone who can't stand by and watch as an animal suffers.

"The question is not, 'Can they reason?' nor 'Can they talk?' but 'Can they suffer?'"~Philosopher Jeremy Bentham


----------



## BrassMan

Agreed! Words are worth 10,000 pictures...uh...no, wait a second. Whatever. Must have pictures!


----------



## SerenityFL

How do I add pictures? I see the img button but do I have to have these on a website or am I able to add them directly from my computer? I don't see a way to do that.

Edit: Ok, while I look around for a new image hosting site, why don't you check out the video I made of the kittens when they were 6 weeks old.

You can find it here: 




Update: Ok, here are some of the images--



This is when they were first born.



This is some hours later.



This is about a week or so later.



This is Daniel Striped Tiger at a few months old.



This is Blondie Snacks at about a year old. Please note, that plant no longer looks like that. Gee, I wonder why that would be. Cats!



This is Serenity, (white cat), Caspar, (black, fluffy cat), and Rani, (in window sill). I have a travel trailer and the kittehs go with me. They love it. I got that "bookcase climber" from a website that sells cool furniture for cats. I can store a litter box in the left side and all the litter containers and cleaning equipment in the right side. Makes it look nice.

I can't seem to find a photo of Morticia. I'll keep looking.


----------



## intinst

SerenityFL said:


> How do I add pictures? I see the img button but do I have to have these on a website or am I able to add them directly from my computer? I don't see a way to do that.
> 
> Edit: Ok, while I look around for a new image hosting site, why don't you check out the video I made of the kittens when they were 6 weeks old.
> 
> You can find it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Ok, here are some of the images--
> 
> 
> 
> This is when they were first born.​


Loved the video!


----------



## Hoosiermama

Our little dog Boomer passed away last night. She's the dog in my avatar. She was 17 years old. We had to take her to the emergency vet, as she began getting sick over the holiday weekend, and progressively got worse. She was diagnosed with kidney failure. She was a great little companion and will be missed!


----------



## loonlover

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.  It is always hard to lose a pet.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I'm so sorry your dog passed away, but WOW, 17 years!! You must've taken great care of her, what a long life for a dog!


----------



## corkyb

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I lost my Corky (in my Avatar) two years ago this month and I still miss the little guy.  He was my heart dog.
Paula ny


----------



## AlexJouJou

I love this thread!

Right now we have 2 cats. Nikiia (KiKi or Kia for short) will be 18 next month. Genevieve (Genny for short) just turned 8 last month. I got Kia from a shelter and Genny we got from a friend who rescued her and her sister. We had her sister for 4 years (her name was Madeline..bet you can't guess what my daughter's favorite book was!) but she disappeared 4 years ago (probably coyote  ) I do not think I could live without my cats - I absolutely love them!

Genny is the big one and Kia is the small one. Kia's fur is called "smoke" because if you rub it backwards she is smoke colored gray underneath - it's very beautiful.

Unfortunately Kia is not doing so well --she's down to about 3-4 lbs (she was always very tiny though) so I think it will not be long. She's had a wonderful life though and we have adored her for all 18 years of it!


----------



## Annalog

AlexJouJou said:


> ... Kia's fur is called "smoke" because if you rub it backwards she is smoke colored gray underneath - it's very beautiful.
> 
> Unfortunately Kia is not doing so well --she's down to about 3-4 lbs (she was always very tiny though) so I think it will not be long. She's had a wonderful life though and we have adored her for all 18 years of it!
> ...


AlexJouJou, sorry to hear that Kia is not doing so well. I had to show the photo of Kia to DH as she looks a lot like a cat we used to have named Tempest. Her fur was very light grey (nearly white when she was young but grey as she as she aged) near her skin and black on the ends. While she had fairly long hair, she was always thin and small so looked the same size as a short haired cat. She liked Oreo cookies and we sometimes said she was an Oreo cat (black on the outside and white underneath). She also lived to be an old cat (nearly 20).


----------



## AlexJouJou

Annalog said:


> AlexJouJou, sorry to hear that Kia is not doing so well. I had to show the photo of Kia to DH as she looks a lot like a cat we used to have named Tempest. Her fur was very light grey (nearly white when she was young but grey as she as she aged) near her skin and black on the ends. While she had fairly long hair, she was always thin and small so looked the same size as a short haired cat. She liked Oreo cookies and we sometimes said she was an Oreo cat (black on the outside and white underneath). She also lived to be an old cat (nearly 20).


Thanks Annalog! It's neat you had one with the same fur! I guess its not that usual from what the vet says..and even the texture of her fur is very different -- it's very fine, super soft -- with a tendency to mat terribly. I've had lots of cats and grew up on a farm with lots of cats and have never had another with this type fur --it's really fairly close to silk in texture in many ways.

Oddly enough as sad as I am I'm also grateful for so many great years -- and since she's been spoiled for all of them I'm sure she is too  It's also funny that she is and has always been so thin -- she eats about 3x as much as the other cat (and used to out eat our 20 lb orange male long haired tabby!) and just doesn't gain weight. Whenever I picture her as a "human" I think of that lady in the More cigarette commercials from the 70's...you know the one where she si posing and has her arm out and the More cigarette is in that long brown extender thing and the lady has a hat and a Betty Davis gravelly voice? It's just always how I've pictured her


----------



## David McAfee

No pics here, but I do have a small army of loyal but disfunctional furry minions.

3 dogs
2 cats
1 ferret

Plus whatever the fuzzy thing growing under the sink turns out to be...


----------



## BrassMan

I can't say there's never a dull moment with cats, because there are many dull moments, but then there are also exciting moments too...like this morning, when I found a pile of powdered milk on the kitchen floor and little cat pawprints around it--the fault of the yellow and white guy on the right. I would testify to it in court.


----------



## A_J_Lath

There's one pet I don't have, but which I'd really like: a Sphynxcat










Aren't they cool? A lot of people don't seem to like 'em, but I think it would be like having your own pet alien.


----------



## HelenSmith

I'm really sorry to hear about Boomer, Mary. My dog is seventeen. She's pretty old but very sweet. She doesn't do much now - she's more like a cat, curled up sleeping all day.










Hi, Serenity, I've come across you in two forums now - and you always have the most amazing stories!


----------



## terryr

I don't know if I call them pets... or if they call me their slave. But I flock with a pair of African lovebirds (small parrots) and an opinionated Quaker Parrot named Apple (after his favorite fruit, his color, and my penchant for Mac computers.)

Apple is the mascot and Production Assistant for book trailers, podcasts, and in charge of the Zapstone fan page at Facebook. He has five times as many Twitter followers than I do.

Here he is, standing on a baseball. (I ask him to step up on EVERYTHING. You never know what you're going to have to step on in life.)


----------



## Hoosiermama

Thank you for the condolences on Boomer. She was a good dog, and she's missed, but she got sick so quickly and so seriously that putting her "to sleep" was not that difficult a decision. It was a painful one, but it was what was best for her.

It's helped some because we've "inherited" our son's lab, Stokely. He's four years old and a wonderful dog, too. Slightly BIGGER than what we're used to, but we can adapt! He loves play frisbee in the back yard and jumping off our lake dock to swim after toys.

Here are Stokes and Boomer last winter after a big snow.


----------



## HelenSmith

Stokely's lovely - that's a really sweet photo.


----------



## Archer

Hi, everybody! What beautiful pictures! I am something of a dog sook (We have fourteen at the moment--many are rescues but we breed Corgis). I just got a new Border Collie! I love him to bits. His name is 'Bob', but instead of 'Bob the Builder' he's 'Bob the demolition man'!
(Typical BC)

Anyway...I'd LOVE to post a picture of him but I don't know how. I have pix in my documents folder in my computer---how can I get them here?


----------



## terryr

A link to Photobucket (or the like) account? Or Facebook photo album? If you have a blog and have them uploaded to an image gallery there, a link to that would work too. Failing all that... you can email me and I can stick it up at my site and send you the link to post.


----------



## drenfrow

Hi all.

This is Emma and Lucy. ShadowCatz, I was struck by the resemblance between Buttons and Emma in the face.

Emma Lucy


----------



## sjc

Local Magazine is holding a cute pet contest: Winner gets in October issue.
PLEASE help Mia win by voting for her. Thanks.










LINK TO VOTE BELOW:
*MUST INCLUDE
Dog Name: Mia Bella
Dog Number: 86359*

ONLY TAKES A SEC TO VOTE: 
http://www.rimonthly.com/Pet-Contest-2010/Dog-entry-2010/
Thanks for your help.


----------



## corkyb

I just voted for Mia. Hope she wins. She's very cute. I used to put sunglasses and a hat on Corky, as you can see from my Avatar. He has been gone now for two years and I have Cali, also a yorkie. I will try and post a photo of her.


----------



## 1131

This is Beardsley. I got her in January from a friend of a friend who had rescued her from people who were starving and abusing her. They were not able to keep her because they had animals who beat her up. She's never lived anywhere longer than 6 months. So 6 months after I got her, I had to board her for 2 weeks when I went on vacation. This cat was funny when she got home. She walked through every room and checked out her special places, her blankets and all of her toys (yes I am spoiling her) then she laid down on her favorite blanket and started purring for the 1st time since I got her. Now she follows me everywhere - even outside, which she hates. It makes me happy to think that Beardsley finally knows she has a permanent home.


----------



## NogDog




----------



## sjc

corkyb:  So cute!!  My sis in law has a Yorkie and he loves me.  He doesn't like to be held; yet, he'll cuddle up with me.


----------



## Victorine

Just voted for Mia!  What a doll!!  I hope she wins.

Vicki


----------



## NogDog

sjc said:


> corkyb: So cute!! My sis in law has a Yorkie and he loves me. He doesn't like to be held; yet, he'll cuddle up with me.


Your son-in-law or his Yorkie?


----------



## corkyb

sjc said:


> corkyb: So cute!! My sis in law has a Yorkie and he loves me. He doesn't like to be held; yet, he'll cuddle up with me.


Corky didn't like to be cuddled except in his own time. CALI, on the other hand is the cuddle queen. She DEMANDS to be cuddled and cuddles up next to me or on me wherever I am, except when I have company. Then she prefers the new people. She gets on my chest and bats my hand til I take it off my laptop to pet her continuously. I have the battle scars to prove it. She is really a love. I am thinking about taking her to a black tie gala affair about four hours from here the end of August. It's a fashion show to raise money for animals. She isn't well behaved enough to be a model, but she could wear a gown and work the crowd very effectively. Only problem is, her mama gained so much weight she doesn't have any black tie gala in her wardrobe. Sounds like great fun though.
Paula
Paula


----------



## sjc

corkyb said:


> Corky didn't like to be cuddled except in his own time. CALI, on the other hand is the cuddle queen. She DEMANDS to be cuddled and cuddles up next to me or on me wherever I am, except when I have company. Then she prefers the new people. She gets on my chest and bats my hand til I take it off my laptop to pet her continuously. I have the battle scars to prove it. She is really a love. I am thinking about taking her to a black tie gala affair about four hours from here the end of August. It's a fashion show to raise money for animals. She isn't well behaved enough to be a model, but she could wear a gown and work the crowd very effectively. Only problem is, her mama gained so much weight she doesn't have any black tie gala in her wardrobe. Sounds like great fun though.
> Paula
> Paula


It does sound like a lot of fun...and a great cause. There is a local place that has Yatzee Mondays...People take there pets and while the dogs frolic the adults mingle, drink and play Yatzee. I've never been; but heard that it is quite popular.


----------



## julieannfelicity

I'd like to introduce you all to our pup, Deuce (like Deuce Bigalow, the movie).
This is a picture of him overseeing the construction in our living room; always with a smile on his face 









And this is him, sleeping on the job, in the bathroom 



Lastly, sleeping on the job again, while in the kitchen.


----------



## NogDog

julieannfelicity said:


> I'd like to introduce you all to our pup, Deuce (like Deuce Bigalow, the movie).
> This is a picture of him overseeing the construction in our living room; always with a smile on his face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...[/URL]


Looks like my kind of dog: a mutt in about the 50 pound range, perhaps?


----------



## julieannfelicity

NogDog said:


> Looks like my kind of dog: a mutt in about the 50 pound range, perhaps?


Yes - exactly  He's a German Sheperd mix. We rescued him from an abusive home (he was terribly afraid of basements and men for the longest time - it was so sad ) He's about 75 pounds, has HUGE paws, but our vet said he won't get any bigger 

We love him to pieces and wouldn't trade him for anything!


----------



## NogDog

julieannfelicity said:


> Yes - exactly  He's a German Sheperd mix. We rescued him from an abusive home (he was terribly afraid of basements and men for the longest time - it was so sad ) He's about 75 pounds, has HUGE paws, but our vet said he won't get any bigger
> 
> We love him to pieces and wouldn't trade him for anything!


Glad he found a good home. I love all dogs, but I especially love mutts who just look like dogs.


----------



## sjc

> I love all dogs, but I especially love mutts who just look like dogs. Smiley


Aren't they the cutest? Especially when they are scruffy like Sandy in Annie OR Eddie in Fraiser.

THANKS for voting for Mia:
Reminder for those who would like to vote:










LINK: http://www.rimonthly.com/Pet-Contest-2010/Dog-entry-2010/

Must enter Dog Name and Dog Number to VOTE
* DOG NAME: MIA BELLA 
DOG NUMBER: 86359*


----------



## julip

What a fun thread! All of your furbabies are adorable!

I have a 16 year old Bengal, DC; 10 year old Tonkinese, Bonzai; and 10 yr old English Staffy, Daphne. DC was diagnosed with lymphoma over 3 years ago, went through chemo once, fell out of remission a few months later, went through another full round of chemo with a few tweaks, and has been clear over a year now. I have to give him daily meds and just recently I've had to start giving him injections at home to boost his rbcs (he also has the beginnings of kidney failure), but I know you all understand how we would do anything for our little guys. Through all of this he has kept up his wonderful attitude and so patient and loving, demanding and talkative as ever. As feisty as he is during his rechecks, the nurses can hardly believe he is docile at home. 

Bonzai is a wonderful friend to him, knowing just when to be gentle and affectionate with him and when he is feeling well enough to receive some pounces. Daphne is the resident court jester, highly emotional, and lets us know it with her own language of sighs, pirate arrrrs, and Scooby Doo Arruuus?? 

DC left, Bon right








Kissy-nap (excuse the cat hair)








Nothing better than a box 








Drama queen








Mac-doggie








Pure joy


----------



## julip

Oh wow - I finally got myself out of Dr. Seuss-dom with that post. And on my 1 year anniversary as a registered member, coincidentally.


----------



## BrassMan

Managed to catch good ole Winston grazing:


----------



## ClickNextPage

Miss Daisy, a rescue baby









Whiskie Wee (long story), also a rescue









Foo Foo, yet another rescue, watching his favorite show on Animal Planet









Snoopy, the privileged elite


----------



## Lyndl

This is Lenny. We adopted him from the Cat Haven.


----------



## NogDog

Lyndl said:


> This is Lenny. We adopted him from the Cat Haven.


The caption that popped into my head for some reason when I saw that photo: "Yeah, I'm a cat. Deal with it."


----------



## Michael Crane

I have two dwarf hamsters, who I call "The Gizmo Sisters." I made some youtube videos of them:


----------



## terryr

I was going through a mess of pics and found this one of Tourmaline (green peachfaced female) and Little Yellow Bird (lutino peachface male). I wrote a silly little photo poem about them a while back...hmm, three years ago, almost, when these pics were taken. You can see that here http://teryvisions.com/_prtmgs/lyb_tour1.html

or just see the cuteness without the silly rhyme. 










(And yes, that is my shoe...wearing the same ones. LOL.)


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> The caption that popped into my head for some reason when I saw that photo: "Yeah, I'm a cat. Deal with it."


  Exactly!

Tourmaline and Little Yellow look like they're smiling.... so cute!


----------



## terryr

Susan in VA said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Tourmaline and Little Yellow look like they're smiling.... so cute!


Yes... Tourmaline keeps that smile firmly in place when she's playing Land Shark and taking perfect tiny pizza shaped chunks of flesh from my fingers, too. LOL. She's only doing what comes naturally---they're very territorial. She can be happy and sweet out of sight of her cage and steps up and likes petted, especially lately (no eggs for a while), but near or in her house/nest, she's a piranha. Video games for improving reflexes--hah, get a nesty hen lovebird! On the other hand, my Apple loves me to stick my hand in his cage and Happy Hut, especially at night, when he says in a cute sleepy voice "Night night, time for night night. Night nite Apple" and makes sweet little kissing sounds. Just like he did a little while ago when I put him to bed.


----------



## Joel Arnold

We have a dog - half Bichon, half poodle (Bichpoo?) - named Sophie. My daughter named her after the character Sophie from Roald Dahl's The Big Friendly Giant.

We have a cat named Scout.

We have a rat named Ginny - named for the Ginny from the Harry Potter series.

We have two parrot fish named Lemon and Goldy - they're both almost nine years old, and quite large.

Joel


----------



## Monique

Oh my gosh. Some of these pics and vids are just to bleepin' adorable. I posted these elsewhere, but this looks like it's a better spot for them.

Here are two short videos of my cat, Monkey, from when he was a little. He's still the same way when he sleeps. But, it's cuter in kitten form. Isn't everything?


----------



## terryr

Good grief, Monique, that kitten literally defines "dead to the world".  One of my younger sisters also slept like that. Unfortunately, that was in the days before handy dandy videocameras were so easy to have and use. LOL.

Oh, and my Quaker parrot Apple started his own version of "purring" when the kitten was purring in the other video. (He's very curious about cats and dogs,  having met several of each in person.)


----------



## Monique

The purring parrot. I love it.

Too bad you didn't get to record your sister. That would be gold!


----------



## NogDog

Figured I'd cross post this here after having posted it today in my "Sick Puppy" thread. Here's Noggin, the infamous Aussie Cattle Dog/who-knows-what mix, enjoying a beautiful, sunny, late August day here in NJ:


----------



## cc84

Aww love the kitty video's the spinning cat is great! It begs the question, what happens if you spin him anti-clockwise? Or dont i want to know? lol.

Well i have 2 dogs. The Poodle Cary in my avatar, he's 14 and my baby. And there's Jerry the 8yr old German Shepherd. I dont know how to post a pic though  

We have two goldfish who's names change all the time depending on what my nephew calls them. And i might be getting my neighbours 2 fish because her son wants a hamster now.


----------



## Monique

TL, that is too funny. I'm curious too. What happens when spin him the other way?

Nogdog, noggin is adorable. What a great "smile".


----------



## NogDog

cc84 said:


> ...I dont know how to post a pic though  ...


You need to have the photo somewhere accessible on the web (you can use one of the free photo album/bucket sites if you want), then just put the URL to the photo here in between {IMG} {/IMG} tags (using square brackets instead of the curly braces I used here) (or use the Insert Image icon in the message editor screen, 3rd icon from the left in the 2nd row of icons (above the smileys).


----------



## cc84

thanks Nog Dog! i'm not sure i'm doing this right so if i stuff up i'll edit lol, if this works, this is Jerry


----------



## cegrundler

Monkey is amazing the way he sleeps! Too funny. Here's the head count for our house:

3 Dogs. Moxy, our 13 year old pit mix. My husband found her by his job in Queens when she was a pup. Rex, age 3, our peculiar looking Basset Hound/German Shepherd mix, (tha's our best guess, we don't really know) rescued from a shelter. He almost looks like a full shepherd, only his legs are 8" long! And our newest, 2 year old Loki, a total Heinz 57, also a shelter rescue.

And then there are... *cough* six cats, ranging from their mid-teens down to 3 years old. No, I don't really have 6 cats. I have 2, my husband has 2 and my daughter has 2. The truth is my husband is a crazy cat lady in disguise. They find him. I don't know how, but they do. 








Rex, Loki and Moxie








Moxy and Rex (pre-Loki) waiting for shore-leave.







Kat-Cat, one our formerly feral cats.


----------



## Monique

Lordy! 3 dogs and 6 cats? Great googley moogley.


----------



## terryr

cc84 said:


> thanks Nog Dog! i'm not sure i'm doing this right so if i stuff up i'll edit lol, if this works, this is Jerry


Jerry is gorgeous. My very first dog was a German shepherd/Alsatian. I'll always have a fond feeling and great respect for the breed.


----------



## terryr

cegrundler said:


> Monkey is amazing the way he sleeps! Too funny. Here's the head count for our house:
> 
> 3 Dogs. Moxy, our 13 year old pit mix. My husband found her by his job in Queens when she was a pup. Rex, age 3, our peculiar looking Basset Hound/German Shepherd mix, (tha's our best guess, we don't really know) rescued from a shelter. He almost looks like a full shepherd, only his legs are 8" long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rex, Loki and Moxie


That Rex does look part Basset, especially the way his front legs turn out. LOL. How very interesting. Does he bark like a dog or yodel like a hound?


----------



## farrellclaire

These photos are from last year (although the littles ones aren't that much bigger now) but I thought I'd share. We took in the big dog because her family didn't want her, the little one because her owner drowned the rest of her litter and was going to kill her too and our vet asked us to take the cat who was possibly born to a stray. My poor big oaf of a dog gets picked on by the midgets.


----------



## Monique

T.M. Roy said:


> Jerry is gorgeous. My very first dog was a German shepherd/Alsatian. I'll always have a fond feeling and great respect for the breed.


While a GS wasn't my first dog, I totally agree with this. I've always really loved the breed and Jerry is so handsome.


----------



## Monique

Those pictures are priceless, Claire. I'm so glad you took them all in. You're a good egg.


----------



## farrellclaire

Monique said:


> Those pictures are priceless, Claire. I'm so glad you took them all in. You're a good egg.


Thanks Monique - the house is getting a bit overcrowded or I'd have a bigger dog pack by now (my cat thinks he's a dog).


----------



## cegrundler

T.M. Roy said:


> That Rex does look part Basset, especially the way his front legs turn out. LOL. How very interesting. Does he bark like a dog or yodel like a hound?


He's a barker. He is a funny one, he looks more like a cartoon dog. The feet turn out, he's 50 pounds but only knee high, and forever bounds around with the expression like Dug from 'Up.' He seems absurdly happy about life which amazes us considering the evidence of abuse he'd once suffered. Beneath the fur he's scarred and was found in a deplorable condition, covered in mats and ticks. We've since discovered he has a BB or small bullet imbedded in his thigh. It doesn't seem to bother him and the vet doesn't want to go with surgery unless it's critical; he has a mild heart arythmia and putting him under is risky. But in all my years of rescued dogs I've never seen such an utterly happy dog. Rescues usually have some sort of baggage, some unique behavior due to prior life experience. But not Rex. He's just happy all the time!


----------



## cc84

Thanks guys, Jerry is so gorgeous, everyone seems scared of him but he's such a soft lump, it's the lil one they have to watch out for 

Claire your pets are gorgeous, how could anyone ever think of harming the lil pup, or any animal it's so awful 

And Rex seems like a fab dog to own! Such a comedian lol. I love the pic of them in the car


----------



## Rita

I love looking at all the pets. Animals always make me smile! I have three dogs and one cat.

How do you post pictures?? I can't figure it out. :-(


----------



## farrellclaire

Rita said:


> I love looking at all the pets. Animals always make me smile! I have three dogs and one cat.
> 
> How do you post pictures?? I can't figure it out. :-(


This thread has instructions: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html



cc84 said:


> Claire your pets are gorgeous, how could anyone ever think of harming the lil pup, or any animal it's so awful


Worst part is he asked for her back when he heard people pay good money for that kind of mixed breeding. And his dog was pregnant again not long afterwards.


----------



## Rita

Thank you Claire!!


----------



## farrellclaire

Rita said:


> Thank you Claire!!


You're welcome


----------



## Rita

Okay...I guess I don't understand. I'm clicking on the insert image icon and then copying and pasting the url in the middle. When I try to preview it doesn't show a thing. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## farrellclaire

Rita said:


> Okay...I guess I don't understand. I'm clicking on the insert image icon and then copying and pasting the url in the middle. When I try to preview it doesn't show a thing. What am I doing wrong?


That sounds right. Are you sure you have the right url? Or that you copied it in its entirety? The first time I tried I hadn't selected the whole url. It should end in .jpg I think.


----------



## Rita

I think so. I tried the whole url and they also gave an option to use the short url. Neither one worked.

Here is what I put...


----------



## Rita

That's really weird; it didn't show the typed url.

Okay...without inserting the image here is the url.

http://flic.kr/p/8vWEQD


----------



## farrellclaire




----------



## farrellclaire

How I got the url was to go into the photo, right click on it, select properties and then highlight the url and copy and paste that.


----------



## Monique

farrellclaire said:


>


Beautiful.


----------



## Rita

YEAH, YEAH, YEAH!!! I finally got it!!!

The first picture of my cat is King Louie who is sitting on one of his many thrones.

This next one is my baby. Her name is Callie Mae.










This is Sandy Sue. She's our three-legged sweetheart.










And finally Ghost. He just showed up on our doorstep one day and decided to adopt us.










Thanks again for the lesson. You all are great!!


----------



## Danariel

Here are my two Husky angel/devils. Maya is the older of the two (by 8 months.) She has cream on her ears and down her back, and her nose is liver colored. I also think she has some shepherd in her, due to the shape of her ears. Mira is the baby, she's pure white, and has a black nose. I'm reasonably sure she's purebred. Both are rescues, shelter dogs from different shelters, 50 miles apart. Maya is 3 years 8 months, and Mira is 3.









They are very close to the same size now, Maya is about 47 lbs, and Mira is 45. Mira is a bit taller than Maya, and Maya is a tad longer in the body. They each have a blue right eye, Maya's is amber, Mira's is brown with a bit of blue in it.

When I first got Mira (I'd had Maya for 4.5 months) folks asked me if they were Mother and Daughter. Now, they ask me if they are twins.


----------



## Rita

Mira and Maya are so pretty!!!


----------



## Michael Crane

One of my hamsters passed away tonight.    One i had to take to the vet because of something wrong with her eye.  She's been sickly for the past few days.  I had her for eight months.  That's pretty good in hamster years.

Her sister is still doing really good.

Pretty broken up about it.  I'm happy she's no longer in pain, but it was a shock to find her like that when I got home.    Silly to get broken up over a hamster, I know.  I'm a softie when it comes to animals.

R.I.P. Gizmo


----------



## BrassMan

Great pet photos! So glad you got the hang of it, Rita!

Here's Alexander the Grate in his kitten days. He was such a rascal.


----------



## cc84

farrellclaire said:


> Worst part is he asked for her back when he heard people pay good money for that kind of mixed breeding. And his dog was pregnant again not long afterwards.


Thats disgusting. Some people dont deserve animals. 

Rita, Callie-Mae is gorgeous! As are all your pets. 3 legged dogs fascinate me for some reason 

Loving the husky dogs also! I love Huskie's. And they seem really close to each other, do they ever fight? My lil dog Cary hates or GS Jerry. I could never get a picture of them together! He used to be close to our old GS Zak before he died so when Jerry came i guess he saw him as an intruder or something. Hated him ever since. And poor Jez is scared of him. I wouldnt mind but he has no teeth to bite him with 

And sorry for lil Gizmo. We once had a hamster called Hamish. He's buried in our garden. I've had rats and all sorts. Cried whenever they died.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

I have 1 dog, 6 cats, 1 holland lop bunny, 1 guinea pig, 1 teddy bear hamster, 1 robo hamster and about a zillion zebra cichlids.

Here's Francois the poodle and Tiny Kitty:


----------



## traceya

Wow - just found this thread. Here's my babies










Hannibal our big Russian blue - He's his Momma's boy










Jazz - who is Daddy's girl










Shayla - the light and love of my life [next to the husband of course  ]

Love seeing everyone's pets
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## kcmay

What a great thread! I love seeing everyone's pets.

Here's my rottweiler, Dandie. She was about 10 months old in this pic.










and Diego de la Vega










(Diego de la Vega was the name of the poet and philosopher who rode at night as the masked man, Zorro!)


----------



## Monique

Michael Crane said:


> One of my hamsters passed away tonight.  One i had to take to the vet because of something wrong with her eye. She's been sickly for the past few days. I had her for eight months. That's pretty good in hamster years.
> 
> Her sister is still doing really good.
> 
> Pretty broken up about it. I'm happy she's no longer in pain, but it was a shock to find her like that when I got home.  Silly to get broken up over a hamster, I know. I'm a softie when it comes to animals.
> 
> R.I.P. Gizmo


I'm sorry to hear that, Michael. We give our hearts to the little guys. It's totally normal to grieve.

RIP Gizmo.


----------



## farrellclaire

Michael Crane said:


> One of my hamsters passed away tonight.  One i had to take to the vet because of something wrong with her eye. She's been sickly for the past few days. I had her for eight months. That's pretty good in hamster years.
> 
> Her sister is still doing really good.
> 
> Pretty broken up about it. I'm happy she's no longer in pain, but it was a shock to find her like that when I got home.  Silly to get broken up over a hamster, I know. I'm a softie when it comes to animals.
> 
> R.I.P. Gizmo


Don't feel silly, I balled my eyes out for two days when my hamster died. Poor Gizmo.

So nice to see so many people who love their pets, loving the photos. excellent thread!


----------



## kcmay

Aww! So sorry about the hamster. I had a parakeet for 8 years, and I was a mess when she passed away. We grow attached, no matter their size.


----------



## Michael Crane

Thank you everybody for the kind words. I really appreciate it. I uploaded some videos of the two a while ago on the thread, but here's a pic of Cuddly Gizmo (her sister is Bitey).


----------



## julip

Michael - I'm so sorry for your loss of Gizmo - he looks like he was very sweet and loving, just adorable.  Our pets are like our kids, so it's so hard to lose them. 

kcmay - Dandie has the sweetest face! I just love Rotties - they have such a sweet nature. Our rescue, Trixie, was with us from age 3 to 11.5 years old, and we lost her quite suddenly from a heart ailment. I still miss her like crazy after 5 years without her. One of my cats was totally in love with her and would not let up with the flirting till Trixie gave him a lick on the face! Even when she was not in the mood, she always relented to make the little pest happy!   And I love your kitty's name - one of my all time favorite stories and movies.  

Thanks everyone for sharing pics of your beautiful fur babies!


----------



## kcmay

julip said:


> kcmay - Dandie has the sweetest face! I just love Rotties - they have such a sweet nature. Our rescue, Trixie, was with us from age 3 to 11.5 years old, and we lost her quite suddenly from a heart ailment. I still miss her like crazy after 5 years without her. One of my cats was totally in love with her and would not let up with the flirting till Trixie gave him a lick on the face! Even when she was not in the mood, she always relented to make the little pest happy!  And I love your kitty's name - one of my all time favorite stories and movies.


Aww! Trixie sounds like a doll! I used to do rottie rescue, and I've seen my share of the unsweet variety. The one in my profile picture was aggressive to women when I first met him, and as such was unplaceable. But I worked with him daily, and he became my cuddle-bear, as you can see. Diego and Dandie play together -- I absolutely must get video of it and put it on youtube!


----------



## Prazzie

Neo, a real scaredy cat:










Tinker, the most annoying cat. She refuses to learn how to open doors like the other two, finding it far easier to complain loudly until a human acts as her personal doorman.



















She sure is pretty, though.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Michael Crane said:


> One of my hamsters passed away tonight.  One i had to take to the vet because of something wrong with her eye. She's been sickly for the past few days. I had her for eight months. That's pretty good in hamster years.
> 
> Her sister is still doing really good.
> 
> Pretty broken up about it. I'm happy she's no longer in pain, but it was a shock to find her like that when I got home.  Silly to get broken up over a hamster, I know. I'm a softie when it comes to animals.
> 
> R.I.P. Gizmo


I'm so sorry. I had a rat, Horus, who was the sweetest pet ever and when he passed away I was very upset. Of course it's hard to tell anyone that you're crying over a rat's death, but I was. It's hard with the smaller pets because at max they can live maybe 3 yrs. and by then you have just gotten attached and comfortable with them being there, and then they're gone.

Dawn


----------



## pidgeon92

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Of course it's hard to tell anyone that you're crying over a rat's death, but I was.


A pet is a pet. I sobbed for weeks when my parakeet died.


----------



## cegrundler

So many beautiful pets here, each one wonderful. Our house is already way over quota because neither my husband or I can turn away a stray.  Michael, Dawn, my condolences. And Dawn, I can fully relate. Any pet is a part of your heart, though  I know firsthand how sweet rats can be. Growing up, my daughter always had rats as pets, they were smart, friendly, affectionate members of the household (even with multiple dogs and cats). Our only complaint with them was that they didn't live longer lives... 2-3 years was always too heart-breakingly short. When my daughter left for college I moved her girls into the family room so they wouldn't be lonely... and they were without her. They're so social. 

With any pet we open our hearts knowing the time we have will be limited, still, no matter the pain of loss, it's worth every moment. I couldn't imagine life without pets.


----------



## Danariel

Michael Crane said:


> One of my hamsters passed away tonight.  One i had to take to the vet because of something wrong with her eye. She's been sickly for the past few days. I had her for eight months. That's pretty good in hamster years.
> 
> Her sister is still doing really good.
> 
> Pretty broken up about it. I'm happy she's no longer in pain, but it was a shock to find her like that when I got home.  Silly to get broken up over a hamster, I know. I'm a softie when it comes to animals.
> 
> R.I.P. Gizmo


There's nothing to be ashamed of in mourning the loss of a pet, no matter the size. I still remember when my gerbil Muffin died. I had been out iceskating, and when I got home, Mama met me at the door, and she was crying because he had died. We had him for 3 years.



cc84 said:


> Loving the husky dogs also! I love Huskie's. And they seem really close to each other, do they ever fight? My lil dog Cary hates or GS Jerry. I could never get a picture of them together! He used to be close to our old GS Zak before he died so when Jerry came i guess he saw him as an intruder or something. Hated him ever since. And poor Jez is scared of him. I wouldnt mind but he has no teeth to bite him with


Oh, they play-fight constantly! They actually are pretty close, though cuddling is not really normal for them. That was actually a posed shot, and I was surprised they stayed that way for that long. When they play, it sounds like they're really going at it (both are growly-vocal, or howly-vocal, but not barky-vocal.) They also sometimes back-talk me when I'm chastising them, and it's so cute I can't stay mad at them.

We live in a 2 br apartment, and they are total angels as far as vocalizations. They don't bark at people going by, or at knocking on the door. Mira woo-woos sometimes, and Maya makes a deeper growly woo, but the only time they BARK is Maya barks at the vacuum.


----------



## terryr

Michael Crane said:


> One of my hamsters passed away tonight...
> Pretty broken up about it. I'm happy she's no longer in pain, but it was a shock to find her like that when I got home.  Silly to get broken up over a hamster, I know. I'm a softie when it comes to animals.
> 
> R.I.P. Gizmo


{{{hug}}} to you and to anyone else who has lost a beloved companion.

Love doesn't see how large or small something is. For any creature we share friendship with, from a friendly ladybug to an orca, we can feel love keen as pain, and the same need to defend and protect as we would our own species.

The holes left in our hearts after even the smallest of our beloved companions is gone, on the other hand, are always horribly large.

I still cry for my sparrow, Birdie, and it's going on four years. I'll cry just looking at his pictures, or talking about him, or typing right now. So rat, gerbil, pet cockroach, or pink footed tarantula... we should never feel silly or be ashamed to mourn what we've loved and lost.


----------



## Michael Crane

Thanks again for the kind words, everybody.  I really appreciate it.  My other dwarf hamster is still doing really good, so I am happy about that.


----------



## Monique

Was going through some files and found this.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

My feline companion just came to live with me in June. I absolutely adore her! Her name is Josie. 
























And, yes, she IS sitting ON my laptop in the second picture. That's her signal to me that I'm paying too much attention to my computer, and not enough to her! She's a subtle little thing...


----------



## Amyshojai

I don't know how to post pictures...but in my avatar, that's my Magical-dawg and Seren-kitty. *s*  Seren is 13 now (sigh) so posts about losing pets really strikes home. They're my furry muses, and offer endless inspiration. Seren is the boss and chases the dog around the house, pretty funny!


----------



## Michael Crane

A sad, and then a happy day.

First the sad; I had to put my other hamster down today.  It was very sad, but I'm so thankful that this time I was able to catch her in time and take her in so she wouldn't have to suffer like the other one did when I wasn't home. Sad, but the vet said I made the right choice.

The happy; My girlfriend and I got a new kitty today.


----------



## Monique

I'm sorry about your hamster.  

Your kitty is adorable. Seal point?


----------



## Michael Crane

Monique said:


> I'm sorry about your hamster.
> 
> Your kitty is adorable. Seal point?


Thank you. He's a Highland Lynx, if I'm saying that correctly.


----------



## Monique

Ah, the ears. His colors look so Siamese.

There's nothing quite so soothing to a broken heart as a new kitten.


----------



## drenfrow

Michael, I'm so sorry to hear about your hamster.  The kitten is adorable and I'm sure he'll keep you occupied.


----------



## Amyshojai

Michael, so sorry about your hamsters. I had Teddybear hamsters when I was younger, and they're such charming little guys. Congrats on the new American Curl kitten! Lovely little guy! Do you plan to show? 

amy


----------



## Michael Crane

drenfrow said:


> Michael, I'm so sorry to hear about your hamster. The kitten is adorable and I'm sure he'll keep you occupied.





Amyshojai said:


> Michael, so sorry about your hamsters. I had Teddybear hamsters when I was younger, and they're such charming little guys. Congrats on the new American Curl kitten! Lovely little guy! Do you plan to show?
> 
> amy


Thank you, I appreciate it! I don't think we plan to put him into any shows, we just loved the way he looked.


----------



## Amyshojai

...yes, his striking good looks sure make a statement. AND it's nice that he's a truly American breed....I have colleagues and friends who show Curls and Folds, and they have such personality.


----------



## Michael Crane

My girlfriend posted another picture of the new kitty... looks like he's making himself at home!


----------



## cc84

He's gorgeous Michael, He has lovely eyes. congratulations.


----------



## Michael Crane

cc84 said:


> He's gorgeous Michael, He has lovely eyes. congratulations.


Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Yowie...just re-read the messages. Not a Curl at all, eh? Highland Lynx...whoa, they're creating new hybrids all the time. Curl is in the heritage, though. What else...jungle cat, bobcat, and american curl combo. Does he have a full tail or is it bobbed? Just curious.


----------



## Michael Crane

Amyshojai said:


> Yowie...just re-read the messages. Not a Curl at all, eh? Highland Lynx...whoa, they're creating new hybrids all the time. Curl is in the heritage, though. What else...jungle cat, bobcat, and american curl combo. Does he have a full tail or is it bobbed? Just curious.


Bobbed. I had never seen that before, but it looks so cute on them. We saw the sister and mother yesterday, too. It was really tough to pick between the brother and sister, but I think we made the right choice!


----------



## Amyshojai

Michael Crane said:


> ... I think we made the right choice!


From the look of him, I'd say he agrees! Have you named him yet? Or should I say, has he named himself?


----------



## Michael Crane

Amyshojai said:


> From the look of him, I'd say he agrees! Have you named him yet? Or should I say, has he named himself?


Yep. Decided to name him Bubbles, based off of a character from one of our favorite shows, THE WIRE.


----------



## Amyshojai

Bubbles, that's great. When he's old enough to react to it, might try some of the catnip-scented bubbles...a chase-the-bubble game named just for him!


----------



## kcmay

Some school kids took a field trip to our local dog park today. Dog park members were asked to bring dogs for the kids to meet, so I took my Rottweiler, Dandie. She's great with all animals and kids, and she really hammed it up when it was our turn to talk about the breed. She went to each child sitting around the gazebo and laid her head in his/her lap. I counted eight collective sighs of "awwww!"  

With the bad rap Rotties get, it was great to see the kids & their parents accept my dog for who she is instead of who they're told she might be.


----------



## Monique

Awww, that's great, KC, that kids got to see that they're not all bad. 

Michael, those pics are making me want a kitten again! My monkey is more than a handful though. But, a girl can dream of kittens, can't she? Soooo cute.


----------



## Amyshojai

KC, what a great experience for the kids! Our "good" pets are such great ambassadors for other pets, too. ("click-treat, GOOD Dandie!")


----------



## cc84

kcmay said:


> Some school kids took a field trip to our local dog park today. Dog park members were asked to bring dogs for the kids to meet, so I took my Rottweiler, Dandie. She's great with all animals and kids, and she really hammed it up when it was our turn to talk about the breed. She went to each child sitting around the gazebo and laid her head in his/her lap. I counted eight collective sighs of "awwww!"
> 
> With the bad rap Rotties get, it was great to see the kids & their parents accept my dog for who she is instead of who they're told she might be.


Aww that's lovely. Rottweilers do get bad press. Just here in the UK about 2 weeks ago a young girl got attacked by 2 of them. But so many people get them as guard dogs instead of just pets and they dont know how to raise them. We had one on our street who barked all the time, and if you went past his garden he'd jump and snarl at you. But i've known some lovely ones too. I think it's the same with all dogs. You have to raise them right, like kids i guess.

I remember when German Shepherds got bad press, and when we got our first one, Zak, he was 13 month old and huge! I was terrified when i first saw him. But he was the softest dog ever! He died at 8, and we have Jerry now who is also 8 and while he barks at people and scares them, he's the softest big lump. He was scared of my lil Poodle. Once he gets to know you, he's your friend for life


----------



## Michael Crane

Monique said:


> Awww, that's great, KC, that kids got to see that they're not all bad.
> 
> Michael, those pics are making me want a kitten again! My monkey is more than a handful though. But, a girl can dream of kittens, can't she? Soooo cute.


Thanks! I get to see him again today. Can't wait!


----------



## 16205

We have a black cat, Sheba, who really does think she's a queen. She has a penchant for pens and that little plastic thingy that you tear off to open a gallon of milk.    I find her playing with those two things all the time. Oh. And her ball. She likes to chase and retrieve like a dog.


----------



## CaraMarsi27

This is such a nice thread. I have an overweight black cat named Killer. She's a sweetheart, afraid of everything, hence the name Killer. She's strictly an indoor cat. We got her from the Humane Assn in 2003 when she was 18 months old. She'd been there her whole life as black cats are the least likey to be adopted. I'd insert a picture of her if I knew how to do it.


----------



## cc84

Loving the name Killer. If you invited someone over to your house and said "oh, by the way i've got a cat, she's called Killer" they would be terrified expecting a Tiger or something. And they would turn up to find a cute little black cat.


----------



## Amyshojai

Re: the "bad rap" dogs....my latest book (not a kindle) is on Pit Bulls and boy! do they get knocked around in the press. And I also remember when German shepherds were the dog-devil-du-jour. 

In my house the 7-lb kitty is the boss. Talk about an "attack cat" --she's not named Killer but probably that'd fit, LOL!


----------



## kcmay

I adore pit bulls! My husband and I got one from the humane society in the early 80s (yes, I'm that old!) and he was such an awesome dog. I also remember when GSDs were the "bad" dogs. Then it was the dobies, then rotties, and now pitties -- all great breeds whose members were victimized by mean people.

And Amy, your click-treat made me smile. I love clicker training! It's fun to do and so effective.


----------



## tachydactyl

It makes me so happy to hear people say GOOD things about pits - love them to death and will have another some day!

I couldn't resist showing off my babies here as well.









Peanut









Nygel









Leeloo


----------



## julip

tachydactyl - is Nygel a Bengal? He is a good looking boy! I too have a Bengal, 16 year old DC.   And your other furkids are adorable as well - pom and maine ****?

My girl, Miss Daphne, is an English Staffy, but is often mistaken for a pit bull puppy. People are surprised when I tell them she is 9 years old and she is actually a bit tall for her breed. Also that they are known as "Nanny Dogs" because they are so good with children.  I've had people walk across the street to avoid her and joke about her ripping someone's face off. It saddens me when all Daphne wants is to be everyone's friend. Luckily she wins over anyone that gives her half a chance. Some people think she is going to run after their dogs and pull their dogs away from us, but it is usually their dog that is showing aggression while Daphne stays at a close heel, smiling, while glancing at the other wondering what their deal is.   Luckily there are a lot of nice dog owners in my area that understand they are social animals and just want to visit.

There is a man we see almost every day walking his Bichon. He used to pick up his dog and walk across the street with him if he saw us. It took an accidental meeting as we rounded the same corner and almost ran into each other for him to see that she is as sweet as can be and smiles at everyone. She just rolls over for a belly rub for any takers. Anyway, this was almost a year ago, and they are the best of friends now. His dog always licks her ear when he sees her, and his owner can't get enough of her as well. 

I love it that the Dog Whisperer uses pitties so prominently in his training. I was so sad when his boy, Daddy, passed away.

kcmay - I love it that you used to do rottie rescue, and that your girl won over so many recently. They really are such big lumps of love!


----------



## tachydactyl

That's a great story about Daphne.  My husband and I used to have a pit we rescued from the humane society.  We weren't able to keep her long, but we both miss her so much!  She is a lot happier with her new owner (young and likes to run!)

Yes, Nygel is a Bengal.  He is about 9-10 years from what we calculated.  He has been through several homes before coming to us.  He is a bit of a grump and thief.  He likes to steal clothes, blankets, etc and drag them through the house howling.  His first owner then had a baby and he stole the blanket right off the baby.  She gave him to a friend, then several years later, she had a baby and the same thing happened.  Only this time he nearly pulled the baby off of something to get it.  That's how we ended up with him.  Luckily for him there are no babies in our future!  lol  Now he spends most of his days outside, hunting and bringing us decapitated mice as presents.

Yep - you got the other two right as well.  Leeloo is much bigger now, but I don't have a recent picture of her.


----------



## Amyshojai

I love this thread! What gorgeous kitties...love the Bengal cats, too. A colleague of mine, behaviorist, specializes in Bengals and works with Bengal Rescue. Too many folks get them because they ARE gorgeous...but they can be a challenge.   Does yours get in the shower or bathtub with you? 

Yes, I all the time tell people about "nanny dogs" and they look at me with raised eyebrows. Not that I want to convince folks to get a pet they don't want/need/understand...but it would be nice for some of the profiling crappiocca to go away.


----------



## tachydactyl

Amyshojai said:


> Does yours get in the shower or bathtub with you?


No - he isn't crazy about water. He likes to drink from the sink, but that's about it.


----------



## BrassMan

Some might remember Cecily, she of the cold behind, and patient Pancho, who passed away about a year ago. Now, Cecily has a new friend, a sweet-tempered rescue pup named Amber. We'll have to see if Amber gets big enough, and patient enough, to fill in for Pancho when the weather gets cold, if it ever does.


----------



## cc84

Aww Brassman, i love that picture of your dog sitting on the other one. And the new little puppy is adorable ♥

Julip, my neighbour has a Staffy named Bandit and he is the softest thing ever. My mum looks after him when they go on holiday. Well she looked after both their dogs but one died a few weeks ago 

Anyway when she looks after him, she leaves their house door open so he can roam in the garden, and he just sits their making this weird howling noise because he misses his owners. It's funny bless him. They also get a bad reputation though.

I must admit though, Pit Bulls make me nervous. Even though i know, just like any dog, it's how they are brought up. I know if i knew someone who had one and it was well behaved, i'd change my mind. So many people where i live have dogs like that just as guard dogs, or to make themselves look hard.


----------



## BrassMan

We used to have a sweet, slobbery Rottweiler. She scared the blazes out of people, but she didn't even bark at them. Oh, well.

Re the pup above, our vet said Amber is a "shepherd mix," but I can't see much shepherd or anything else. Does anyone more experienced have any idea?

How about a cat who loves to comb hair? ...at least my grandson's hair. The grandson loves to have it combed, in fact.


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the pup! Has a bit of a mask...maybe some huskey in there? 

As for the cat combing the grandson's hair, it's a grooming behavior! And cats tend to only groom those they consider loved, family members. So it's a kitty compliment.


----------



## drenfrow

BrassMan said:


>


That is one of the sweetest pictures ever! It gave me a lump in my throat just looking at it. And the new puppy is adorable.


----------



## kcmay

@tachydactyl - Leeloo is gorgeous! That face looks like it could be royalty.

@BrassMan - your kitty looks like my Diego! Very pretty  That pic of Cecily sitting on Pancho is awesome! Put a smile on my face.


----------



## CaraMarsi27

I posted yesterday about Killer, my fat black cat. I said she was 18 months old when we got her from the shelter. She'd spent her whole life there because black cats are the last to be adopted. She's strictly an indoor cat and afraid of everything, hence the name Killer. I said in my message that I didn't know how to insert a picture. Thanks, Pat, for helping me. Here goes, hope it works.


----------



## loonlover

BrassMan said:


> How about a cat who loves to comb hair? ...at least my grandson's hair. The grandson loves to have it combed, in fact.


All 3 of the Siamese or part Siamese I've "owned" have spent time grooming my hair. I don't remember any of the other breeds doing that.


----------



## cc84

Killer is gorgeous! When i went to a pet shop a few months ago, they had some lil black kittens and one of them loved playing with my car keys. I've never owned a cat. My sister had a cat, she took him in when my aunty died 8 years ago. He was pure white and called Henry. But once my sis had kids, the house got too noisy for him and he left! Moved 2 doors down. And now they've moved and taken him with them.  He was the nicest cat i've ever known. He used to lay on my aunt and suck her T-shirt, sounds gross but was cute


----------



## BrassMan

Evidently, they had an understanding....


----------



## drenfrow

Well not nearly as cute as those but here's one with my kids. That's Lucy with her arm around Emma. Unfortunately they have the evil camera eyes.


----------



## Monique

That's just adorable and hilarious, BrassMan.

Awww, that's so cute, drenfrow.


----------



## MsBea

You talkin' to me?









Ready when you are!


----------



## kcmay

Anyone know where to get halloween costumes for larger pets? Dandie is 90 lbs and broad in the shoulders/chest. Our local dog park is having a Howl-o-ween party & costume contest, which I'd like to join.


----------



## Michael Crane

Got to see Bubbles yesterday. He's so adorable. He was sleeping in my arms while we were watching MONTY PYTHON AND THE MEANING OF LIFE.


----------



## MsBea

Cobbie said:


> MsBea, that is a beautiful dog.


Thank you Cobbie, his name is Tazer.


----------



## tachydactyl

kcmay said:


> Anyone know where to get halloween costumes for larger pets? Dandie is 90 lbs and broad in the shoulders/chest. Our local dog park is having a Howl-o-ween party & costume contest, which I'd like to join.


If you have a Petsmart or Petco nearby, they usually have them. If not, check eBay.


----------



## Amyshojai

Halloween can be fun for pets...but start getting 'em ready NOW if you want them to wear costumes.  Here's an article I wrote on the subject, a how-to for teaching them to accept costumes (plus some safety tips).

http://pages.videojug.com/pages/1665


----------



## Monique

Bubbles is painfully adorable, Michael.


----------



## Michael Crane

Monique said:


> Bubbles is painfully adorable, Michael.


Thanks! 

And more good news... going to buy a new hamster when I get back from WI. Think I'm going to go with a Black Bear hamster. They look really cute, and I've read that they're supposed to be calmer and friendlier than other hamsters.


----------



## BrassMan

Here, no thanks to Photobucket, is Ignacio Zaragosa, aka Nacho, a sweet, sweet guy.


----------



## Monique

Nacho is gorgeous! Cool pic.


----------



## drenfrow

That picture is incredible!  Frame-worthy for sure!


----------



## kcmay

BrassMan said:


> Here, no thanks to Photobucket, is Ignacio Zaragosa, aka Nacho, a sweet, sweet guy.


What a beauty!!


----------



## tachydactyl

BrassMan said:


> Here, no thanks to Photobucket, is Ignacio Zaragosa, aka Nacho, a sweet, sweet guy.


Awesome photo!


----------



## BrassMan

Two more then, just to help me get used to the new, non-Photobucket, site.


----------



## BrassMan

Forgive me. Had to add this one: Nacho & Alex go after cereal. Now I'm done.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

This is one of our eight dogs - her name is Domino and she'll be 16 this winter. She once came to my rescue when another dog bit me and wouldn't let go. She lost two teeth in the scuffle and wouldn't leave my bedside or let another dog near me for two days while my stitches were healing. I call her 'my hero'.










Oh, and we used to run lots of agility together. I think she still misses it. Gosh that was fun to do.


----------



## drenfrow

What a great story and such a beautiful dog.


----------



## kcmay

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> This is one of our eight dogs - her name is Domino and she'll be 16 this winter. She once came to my rescue when another dog bit me and wouldn't let go. She lost two teeth in the scuffle and wouldn't leave my bedside or let another dog near me for two days while my stitches were healing. I call her 'my hero'.
> Oh, and we used to run lots of agility together. I think she still misses it. Gosh that was fun to do.


Wow! What a great dog. We all hope our furry friends are that dedicated (but hope never to have to test them!). Agility is fun, isn't it? I did it non-competitively with a couple of my dogs a while back. One of them, a lab/shepherd mix, was 11 when we started, and he LOVED it! He'd do the jumps with the little dogs (so he really didn't jump -- more like he stepped on purpose) and the tunnel and the A-frame thingy. We both had a great time.


----------



## Monique

What a wonderful story. You two must share a very special bond.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

kcmay said:


> Wow! What a great dog. We all hope our furry friends are that dedicated (but hope never to have to test them!). Agility is fun, isn't it? I did it non-competitively with a couple of my dogs a while back. One of them, a lab/shepherd mix, was 11 when we started, and he LOVED it! He'd do the jumps with the little dogs (so he really didn't jump -- more like he stepped on purpose) and the tunnel and the A-frame thingy. We both had a great time.


Thanks, KC, drenfrow and Monique. Domino's dad was a dog we owned. Her breeder lived in Indiana and decided to keep three pups from the litter (generally not a good idea, unless you devote a lot of individual time to each pup). When she was just over a year old, the breeder asked if we wanted her, because she was going to put her down for being 'aggressive' to her other dogs. I took her, but with a lot of trepidation. Turned out there was no supervision or formal training at her former home, which led her to decide to be the boss, since nobody else was going to bother to take charge. Amazing how a good dog in the wrong situation can be mis-labeled, when so often it's the humans who need training.

With us, Domino never fought with or even challenged another dog. She visited nursery school when I went to talk to the kids about how to behave around dogs. 14 three- and four-year olds took turns leading her around and hugging her. She turned out to be the smartest, most trainable dog I've ever owned and her kids have all been the same.

We started agility when I realized she had a penchant for jumping on top of things - truck beds (not mine, but any we happened to pass), open mini-vans loaded with strange dogs in crates, straw bales, grooming tables, you name it. Agility and anything you can do with your dog does make for an incredible bond. The dogs do get so much joy out of it.

I still have a whopper of a scar where that other dog bit me. But it will always remind me of Domino and how she thought nothing of risking herself to save me. I suppose that act was karma coming back around for me giving her a second chance at life.


----------



## BrassMan

This is not a pet, but a "wild" (if a rabbit can be said to be "wild") south Texas cottontail, mooching seeds under the bird feeder. It's an odd angle--I hadn't realized how narrow their heads are. I now appreciate how peripheral their vision really is.


----------



## Amyshojai

Great bunny shot! My brother had a pet rabbit when we were kids. They can be litter box trained...

Yep, the eye placement really shouts "prey animal" doesn't it?


----------



## BrassMan

They don't need to be litter box trained if all they do is hop around under the bird feeder. Here's another shot of the little thief.


----------



## BrassMan

Cecily is the dog, pictured above somewhere, sitting on Pancho. That was then. This is now.


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew...cool picture but I hope it's upside-down!


----------



## BrassMan

Amyshojai said:


> Whew...cool picture but I hope it's upside-down!


You got it. Not hostility but total, _total, _ relaxation.


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwww....sunbathing! get that tummy tanned!   Great photo.


----------



## Michael Crane

Just picked up my new Black Bear hamster today, Gir.


----------



## terryr

That's one handsome hamster.


----------



## Michael Crane

Thanks!  Me and my girlfriend fell in love with her.  She was a bit jumpy at first, but she eventually started to calm down and let us hold her more.  She doesn't really bite, which is nice (my dwarf hamsters--well one of them would actually draw blood!).  So it's nice to finally have a hamster that you don't have to be afraid of handling.


----------



## Annalog

Lovely hamster!


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwwwwwwwww....that takes me back. I had several hamsters when in HS and college. A couple goldens, an albino, my fav was a little teddybear hamster (longesh fur, honey color). They're so sweet. And my white one did bite! the others not so much. All were escape artists, though.


----------



## Michael Crane

Thanks!  I think I'll have fun with her.  

She is a tad jumpy and doesn't really like to be held much, but at least she really doesn't bite, which was my concern.  So far she seems to love her new home.  She was on the wheel most of the night.


----------



## SimonWood

My wife and I rescue animals, close to a hundred furry people have been through our doors over the last ten years. There are some guys we put so much effort into saving their lives we kept them. We have Royston (a longhair dachshund), and five cats--Tegan, Bug, Chasemina, Chewie and Marley.

You can find pictures of all of them at the bottom of my bio page http://simonwood.net/biography.html


----------



## Monique

You and your wife are good people, Simon. Thank you for helping rescues!


----------



## SimonWood

Monique said:


> You and your wife are good people, Simon. Thank you for helping rescues!


I guess it says something when Marley (the most recent of keepers) turned up on our doorstop in bad shape with the impression this was where he was supposed to come when you were in trouble...


----------



## drenfrow

SimonWood said:


> I guess it says something when Marley (the most recent of keepers) turned up on our doorstop in bad shape with the impression this was where he was supposed to come when you were in trouble...


Word must get around in the dog world. You know how hobos used to make cryptic marks near people houses that meant things like "good place for a meal" or " don't bother"? Maybe your place has been marked by dogs and cats as a safe place to land!  Hats off to y'all for the work you do and your generous hearts.


----------



## KindleMom

We just adopted Daisy, pictured in my avatar. She's been with us for three days and I think we're finally figuring each other out. She's so sweet and silly but chews on _everything_.

She's a 10 mo old papillon. Her owner was hit by a car and will be in the hospital/rehab for months so couldn't keep her. A mutual friend hooked us up. We feel blessed to have her in our home now - if I can survive until we get her trained.


----------



## Amyshojai

There's truly something extra special about those who rescue. I'd end up keeping them all! My kitty (a wannabe siamese in my avatar) was a dumped kitten...Daisy is lovely! And for the chewing, one word...KONG! lots and lots of 'em.


----------



## SimonWood

drenfrow said:


> Word must get around in the dog world. You know how hobos used to make cryptic marks near people houses that meant things like "good place for a meal" or " don't bother"? Maybe your place has been marked by dogs and cats as a safe place to land!  Hats off to y'all for the work you do and your generous hearts.


It does feel like that when animals just follow our cats home. 4th of July is interesting. We always end up with someone's dog in our yard...


----------



## Michael Crane

Two new pics of Gir tonight:



















And got a good picture of her standing, which she does a lot.


----------



## kcmay

Oh she's so pretty!


----------



## Michael Crane

kcmay said:


> Oh she's so pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

My two chihuahuas... Daisy and Cheech.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Steven L. Hawk said:


> My two chihuahuas... Daisy and Cheech.


Awww...adorable!


----------



## Amyshojai

Gorgeous! Is the little blond in charge? *s*



Steven L. Hawk said:


> My two chihuahuas... Daisy and Cheech.


----------



## kcmay

Aww! What cuties!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

My teenager son requested this baby "Sugar Glider" for his birthday. His name is Roo and he is 2 months old


----------



## SimonWood

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> My teenager son requested this baby "Sugar Glider" for his birthday. His name is Roo and he is 2 months old


AAwwww....


----------



## Michael Crane

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> My teenager son requested this baby "Sugar Glider" for his birthday. His name is Roo and he is 2 months old


Adorable!!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

Thank you


----------



## cc84

Aww great pics!

Steven can i ask you what your lil dogs are like? In the past few days i've been considering getting another. Some people know my Cary passed away 2 weeks ago. I want another lil dog at some point, but cant decide which. I'm loving Cavalier King Charles. But Chihauhau's are on the possible list.

If we didnt have our GS Jerry, i'd likely go down the rescue route. He would be a lil too much to bring one home to though.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Amyshojai said:


> Gorgeous! Is the little blond in charge? *s*


Yes, very much so. Daisy rules the dog house around here, even though we've had Cheech longer. She's always finding ways to express her dominance over him.



cc84 said:


> Aww great pics!
> 
> Steven can i ask you what your lil dogs are like? In the past few days i've been considering getting another. Some people know my Cary passed away 2 weeks ago. I want another lil dog at some point, but cant decide which. I'm loving Cavalier King Charles. But Chihauhau's are on the possible list.
> 
> If we didnt have our GS Jerry, i'd likely go down the rescue route. He would be a lil too much to bring one home to though.


Both are very lovable dogs and, just like children, they have very different personalities. Cheech weighs 6 pounds and is very friendly. He wants to say "hello" to everyone that walks in the house. Daisy is 5 pounds. She's a bit more reserved and stays away from strangers.

As a breed, Chihuahuas are lap dogs and will be in your lap all day long if you let them. (As I type this, Cheech is curled up between my feet. His favorite spot is lying across my shoulders, behind my head. He nestles into the space between me and the chair back.) They absolutely worship the sun. We use sweaters in the winter time, especially for Daisy who is a short hair. They are very loyal, especially to the few that they bond with early on. They are also very skittish around toddlers because they are so small and know to be careful. When little kids enter the house, they hide under a table or leave the room. As a breed, they typically bark a lot but you can train them. Because of their bark, they make good watch dogs. Not good guard dogs due to the size, tho!

If you or someone in your home gets allergic to pet dander, a Chihuahua is a good choice, especially a short hair. My wife has pet allergies and that is the reason we went with these little ones. She has no problems at all with them.

Can you tell I love 'em??


----------



## Amyshojai

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Yes, very much so. Daisy rules the dog house around here, even though we've had Cheech longer. She's always finding ways to express her dominance over him.


Thought so from her body language, LOL!


----------



## Mary Johnson

New here. I really enjoyed all of the pet pics! Wanted to share my two cuties, Jack (yorkie ) and Jilly (Maltese) hopefully I will do it right so you can.







,


----------



## Mary Johnson

Retrying! Fingers crossed! LOL


----------



## Mary Johnson

OK, I haven't posted enough yet to be able to post pics?  Is that it?

Mary J


----------



## terryr

Mary Johnson said:


> OK, I haven't posted enough yet to be able to post pics? Is that it?
> 
> Mary J


This is the problem: http://*C:\Documents and Settings*

Mary, we can't see pictures on YOUR computer. You have to upload them online somewhere to a place like your blog, website, or a free image hosting site like Photobucket. You can find a list of them with a google search.


----------



## Mary Johnson

OK, I will try again today 

Mary J


----------



## Mary Johnson

Trying again...


----------



## drenfrow

Well worth the wait!  They are adorable!


----------



## Mary Johnson

Thank you!  I am happy I finally got them on here 

Mary J


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwwwwwwwwwwww....what a gorgeous pair! Is that a Yorkie or a Silkie?


----------



## Mary Johnson

Thank you!  Jack is a yorkie.  

Mary J


----------



## cc84

Oh wow look at Jilly! She looks like a lil Diva lol, a lovely one though! Very cute dogs!


----------



## theaatkinson

I loved looking at all these pics. Especially the cat babysitting the mouse. I love animals and have a black lab. she makes a lot of hair, but I love every one that stays on her head. grin

not sure how to put in a pic....just trust me, she's a cutie.


----------



## BrassMan

Nacho, a sweet, affectionate feline:










And Amber, the (now 26 pound) rescue pup, getting shots and a general going over:


----------



## Michael Crane

Here's a recent picture of my Black Bear hamster, Gir. She rocks.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gorgeous Siamese, cuty pup, and adorable hamster! Love this thread!

amy


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Here's Shiri, my shamelessly attention-hungry kitty!




























That last one is my particular favorite


----------



## Amyshojai

Alice, I luve your furry-muse! Gorgeous tabby!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Thanks, Amy! I'll tell her you said so


----------



## Rita

You have a beautiful kitty Alice. Love your pictures too. They are so crisp and clear!


----------



## Holly A Hook

Here's my cats, Andy and Abby. Andy's the black cat and Abby's the gray. They're brother and sister (Same mom, two separate litters, only 3 months apart.) If you look close, they have the same face.

I have other pets, too...but I don't think you want to see them.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Holly, that second picture is the sweetest thing!


----------



## Holly A Hook

Thanks.

They lie together like that all the time.  They loved each other the night I put them together (I got Abby 3 months after I got Andy, and they were both still kittens at the time.)  I think they know they're siblings.


----------



## MrPLD

I wish we had more cats... well at least one more - our poor tabby (Jinx) doesn't get enough attention or violent play time with us (because we don't like bleeding and have issues with the pain).

It's a *trap*... like a venus fly trap... touch the fur and it'll snap around your arm and devour you


----------



## Amyshojai

Violent play...hey that's what stuffed toys are for! LOL!

Wow, suddenly a lovely clowder of kitties on the pages. I've one cat, one dog and they take care of tormenting each other quite well.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Amyshojai said:


> I've one cat, one dog and they take care of tormenting each other quite well.


Which came first? I want to get a puppy in a year or so, since my cat is in serious need of a playmate. I swear she's convinced she's a dog.


----------



## Amyshojai

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Which came first? I want to get a puppy in a year or so, since my cat is in serious need of a playmate. I swear she's convinced she's a dog.


My cat was 7 years old (and an only cat!) when we shocked her by bringing in the German shepherd pup. She weighs 7 pounds...he was already 11 pounds when he came, and now is over 95 pounds. I actually wrote a case study for my behavior organization's publication on the introduction process, the prep before he came, and all the counter conditioning and training, etc. Helps that the dog is very smart and biddable...and he knew from the beginning that the cat was the boss! She reminds him every chance she gets.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Impressive! I'll keep your books tabbed for when I finally have the time to introduce another animal to the house.


----------



## Rita

Jinx is so pretty!!


----------



## BrassMan

For something completely different, here are two critters I've met in the past two days. One is a pet, if a totally wild creature can ever be said to be a pet, kept by a master falconer of my acquaintance. The bird's name is Tucker. The other turned up in my back yard yesterday. He's not a pet, and he has no assigned name, but he does till the soil.


----------



## Amyshojai

Whoa! We've got those "tillers" here too...


----------



## Cochise

This is my Prize winning* Bedlington terrier Woodrow Wilson (named after the folk singer, not the president) looking pleased with himself.










In this picture Woody is sulking after I cut his hair a little too short.....










*(prize winning) Just for a laugh we entered him in the dog show at Chatsworth country fair one year and and he won! The professional breeders there were all spitting feathers it was so funny  He hadnt' been bathed or brushed or anything.


----------



## cc84

Oh i love that! You just take your dog to a show without grooming him and he wins! I can imagine all those that bathed and cut and brushed their's for hours were fuming lol! Good on Woody! 

All the cats are so cute too. ♥


----------



## SimonWood

I lost a good friend today.  I had to put down my cat Bug today.  A blood clot in his spine paralyzed him from the waist down and the vets couldn't do anything for him.  He lived a good life, just not long enough.


----------



## Amyshojai

Simon, I'm very sorry for your loss. That sadly often happens with cats with heart disease, the clot blocks the femoral artery causing paralysis and...as your vet said...there's not an awful lot that can be done. But I'm so glad you were there for Bug--even that awful choice is a loving gift and what we do for our special fur-kids.

My heart aches for you...


----------



## loonlover

Simon, sorry for your loss.  I lost one of my cats the same way earlier this year.


----------



## kcmay

SimonWood said:


> I lost a good friend today. I had to put down my cat Bug today. A blood clot in his spine paralyzed him from the waist down and the vets couldn't do anything for him. He lived a good life, just not long enough.


Aww, Simon, I'm so sorry. Their lives never seem to be long enough. 

On a happier note, my Rottweiler, Dandie, and I went to our local dog park's Howl-o-ween event today. She took first place in the costume contest for the category Funniest Costume. Not shown here, but her costume also included a fluffy little tail and a white bow-tie.
http://apps.kcmay.com/Gallery/album.cfm?a=14352


----------



## drenfrow

So very sorry Simon.  Pets are never in our lives long enough.


----------



## SimonWood

Amyshojai said:


> Simon, I'm very sorry for your loss. That sadly often happens with cats with heart disease, the clot blocks the femoral artery causing paralysis and...as your vet said...there's not an awful lot that can be done. But I'm so glad you were there for Bug--even that awful choice is a loving gift and what we do for our special fur-kids.
> 
> My heart aches for you...


This was the situation in bug's case. His heart was enlarged and we were controling it with various drugs. He got 5 1/2 happy years, but we knew this day would come. We just hoped that day would always be tomorrow.

Thanks for the kind wishes.


----------



## traceya

So sorry for your loss Simon, life is just not the same without our fur people.

On a happier note here's the first pics of Jazz's litter of kittens, 5 gorgeous bundles that will be VERY hard to part with 










I'm such a proud grandma


----------



## kcmay

traceya said:


> On a happier note here's the first pics of Jazz's litter of kittens, 5 gorgeous bundles that will be VERY hard to part with


Awwww! They're precious!


----------



## Amyshojai

traceya said:


> On a happier note here's the first pics of Jazz's litter of kittens, 5 gorgeous bundles that will be VERY hard to part with
> 
> I'm such a proud grandma


Awwwwwwwwww....at least 2 girls in that pile, based on the color patterns. *s* Just wait till they're moving around and wreaking havoc! Fun fun fun!


----------



## julieannfelicity

Aww (melting with adoration), they're so cute!


----------



## SimonWood

traceya said:


> So sorry for your loss Simon, life is just not the same without our fur people.
> 
> On a happier note here's the first pics of Jazz's litter of kittens, 5 gorgeous bundles that will be VERY hard to part with
> 
> I'm such a proud grandma


Thanks. That's the problem with life. When one life ends, another begins.


----------



## cc84

So sorry Simon, i lost my dog 7 weeks ago and it was very hard. Tears are still coming   But i looked at your animal pics, you have a cute bunch! Your Dachshund is a handsome fella  

On another note, my neighbour lost his dog also a few weeks ago, but he and his partner have been scouring rescue centers and have found a lovely Lurcher called Kai who they will be getting either this week or next week. So we are looking forward to meeting her


----------



## Amyshojai

Ya know, whenever we lose a "heart dog/cat" it feels as though we'll never be able to love that way again. But the magic part seems to be that each pet we bring into our lives actually expands our hearts, making extra room for all those who come after. The pets I've loved have not been lost, they're simply born again in different forms and resume residence in that big ol' heart-shaped home.


----------



## cc84

That's so true Amy. I mentioned before i'm hoping to get a new dog, hopefully a Westie. I have had concerns, because i loved Cary so much i was worried i'd never love another dog that much again. Only time will tell. But i'm sure i will   And same with everyone that has lost a pet   ♥


----------



## Gingy

This thread brings me comfort seeing so many happy and well cared for animals.

We had to say goodbye to our cat Hannah last Monday due do lymphoma. I'd never lost a pet before, we didn't have pets growing up. Oh, the pain. 

Kitty torture (aka hugs):


----------



## NogDog

Gingy said:


> This thread brings me comfort seeing so many happy and well cared for animals.
> 
> We had to say goodbye to our cat Hannah last Monday due do lymphoma. I'd never lost a pet before, we didn't have pets growing up. Oh, the pain.


So sorry. Noggin is the first real pet of my own. We had a few cats when I was growing up, but none were really "mine", and the gerbil that escaped after a few weeks doesn't count. At 12 years old or so, I know our days together are getting limited (probably exacerbated by his IBD now), and when his time comes, it's good to know I have lots of friends here in addition to my "real life" friends and family who will help me get through it.

PS: Don't let his current avatar picture scare you: it's just for Halloween.


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, Nog-dog does look positively Howl-loween-ish! Kewl!


----------



## traceya

Amyshojai said:


> Awwwwwwwwww....at least 2 girls in that pile, based on the color patterns. *s* Just wait till they're moving around and wreaking havoc! Fun fun fun!


How can you tell from colour? I had no idea that colour made a difference to sex?


----------



## Amyshojai

traceya said:


> How can you tell from colour? I had no idea that colour made a difference to sex?


Three color cats (often referred to as calico) as well as tortoiseshell (black w/orange) are female--the gene that defines that pattern/color is sex-linked. There ARE rare instances of male calico kitties but they're almost always sterile. So a cat with orange/black/white pattern, or cream/gray/white (dilute calico), the black/orange or gray/cream combos typically are girls. *s*


----------



## SimonWood

I decided to honor my Bug. For the next 2 weeks, I'm donating my ebook income to Best Friends Animal Charity. For details go to http://bit.ly/9E3zik

Please spread the word. Thx.


----------



## Amyshojai

Aw that's a great charity! Our cover models for the chicken soup/dog lover's soul and ...cat lover's soul were from Best Friends.


----------



## SimonWood

Amyshojai said:


> Aw that's a great charity! Our cover models for the chicken soup/dog lover's soul and ...cat lover's soul were from Best Friends.


They're good people. Someone contacted Best Friends and I have their blessing.


----------



## traceya

Amyshojai said:


> Three color cats (often referred to as calico) as well as tortoiseshell (black w/orange) are female--the gene that defines that pattern/color is sex-linked. There ARE rare instances of male calico kitties but they're almost always sterile. So a cat with orange/black/white pattern, or cream/gray/white (dilute calico), the black/orange or gray/cream combos typically are girls. *s*


Thanks for that Amy - it'll help me pick which ones I want to keep


----------



## louiseb

SimonWood said:


> I decided to honor my Bug. For the next 2 weeks, I'm donating my ebook income to Best Friends Animal Charity. For details go to http://bit.ly/9E3zik
> 
> Please spread the word. Thx.


For my vacation last year I went to their location in Utah and volunteered for a week. Amazing, they are a wonderful group and the location is gorgeous.


----------



## cc84

Gingy, so sorry about your cat 

Our neighbour got a call from the rescue center about the Lurcher he was adopting, she was neutered on Monday, but after some routine health checks it was discovered she has a heart murmur. They cant afford the meds she will need so unfortunately they arent adopting her. But they saw another dog there when they went, a Greyhound and so they are adopting her this weekend


----------



## SimonWood

louiseb said:


> For my vacation last year I went to their location in Utah and volunteered for a week. Amazing, they are a wonderful group and the location is gorgeous.


That;s great. My ma-in-law is going out there soon. We hope to follow not long after.


----------



## Amyshojai

I'd love to visit Best Friends at some point but it's quite a commute from Texas.    I've some colleagues who write for their newsletters and volunteer with the organization.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Here is a picture of our aunt's pitbull pup, Kharma, my youngest DS, Derrek, and our beagle, Bailey. Bailey was giving Derrek kisses, while Kharma looked on (and then ultimately joined in on the romp).



And, a Happy Halloween wish from our GS-mix, Deuce!


----------



## louiseb

Amyshojai said:


> I'd love to visit Best Friends at some point but it's quite a commute from Texas.  I've some colleagues who write for their newsletters and volunteer with the organization.


I'm in the DFW area, flew into Las Vegas and rented a car, about a 4 hour drive from there. You do not want to do the drive when it is dark or if the roads are icey. Beautiful drive but could get scary.


----------



## 1131

In January I adopted an abused cat (renamed her Beardsley). When I got her she was anxious and depressed. She had been moved to a new home about every 6 months and after I had her for 6 months I had to board her for a week. When she got home it was as if she couldn't believe she was back here. She checked out every room and every toy and began purring for the 1st time since I got her. I was recently gone for 2 weeks and I had family and friends checking on her and feeding her, when I go home she literally leapt into my arms and refused to let me out of her sight for 2 days. I think she likes it here.








This is Beardsley

And this is Zazzer Zoo. Zazzer was the 1st pet I chose for myself (the others were family pets)








I had her for over 17 years. She died nearly 2 years ago and I still miss her.


----------



## Amyshojai

imallbs said:


> In January I adopted an abused cat (renamed her Beardsley). When I got her she was anxious and depressed. She had been moved to a new home about every 6 months and after I had her for 6 months I had to board her for a week. When she got home it was as if she couldn't believe she was back here. She checked out every room and every toy and began purring for the 1st time since I got her. I was recently gone for 2 weeks and I had family and friends checking on her and feeding her, when I go home she literally leapt into my arms and refused to let me out of her sight for 2 days. I think she likes it here.
> Zazzer was the 1st pet I chose for myself (the others were family pets) I had her for over 17 years. She died nearly 2 years ago and I still miss her.


Gorgeous kitties...and yes, I still miss my lost fur-loves. For 17 years, what a long life! Beardsley sure found a terrific home. *s*


----------



## BrassMan

That's so sweet, imallbs. We have a similarly happy rescue cat too. This cat turned up at our house (way out in the sticks) so hungry and flea and tick infested that she fell over when she tried to run away from me. Now she's fat and happy and seldom gets more than fifty feet from the house. She still pigs out whenever she gets the chance, so we have to watch her diet carefully. As you can see, she's chubby and sleek. We named her Charity, because that's what it took to take her in at first.


----------



## John Hamilton

My old pal, Charlie.


----------



## 1131

Thanks Amyshojai and BrassMan
Charity is beautiful and so is the setting.  I have to regulate Beardsley's food too.  That was something I wasn't ready for.

John Hamilton, what kind of dog is Charley?


----------



## SimonWood

John Hamilton said:


> My old pal, Charlie.


Great pix.


----------



## Amyshojai

Charlie looks like Schnauzer (?)


----------



## SimonWood

Charity update: I'm one week in and I've raised about a $100 in royalties for Best Friends in Bug's name.  I hope to double the figure when my pledge comes to an end next tuesday.  If you helped by buying a book, thanks.


----------



## kcmay

My first you tube video:


----------



## Amyshojai

kcmay said:


> My first you tube video:


Love it! At our house is a 95 pound shepherd and 7 pound cat...and the cat wins of course. *s*

Here's my Magic-dawg and his favorite pasttime (Frisbee & chase the water/hose):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMwCnVgXceY


----------



## kcmay

Too funny! He reminds me of a rottie I had, Destiny, whose favorite toy was water. You'd think it'd be easy to give her a bath, but it wasn't! She was too intent on biting the stream than standing still.


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes!That's what happens with Magic, he grabs the hose, and I can get him wet and soapy...just have a hard time getting him rinsed. Of course, if he gets wet, then EVERYBODY has to get wet, LOL!


----------



## cc84

Aww you GSD is so cute! I got half the video loaded, just waiting for the rest, then will watch the other vids. In the meantime, i thought i'd post a recent picture of our GSD Jezzabelle (Jerry really but i call him Jezzabelle occasionally lol!) And my Sisters dog Maisy Moo  (lets see if i can remember how to do this!)

Jerry


----------



## cc84

Ok couldnt get Maisy's pic on there so hopefully it will work on another post. If not i'll leave it


----------



## cc84

Aww kcmay! I just watched your video. I kept thinking your Rottie was going to take kitty's head off but he was so gentle! Your kitty obviously loves it lol. I love the end part "no Rottweilers were injured in the making of this video"


----------



## julieannfelicity

Amyshojai said:


> Love it! At our house is a 95 pound shepherd and 7 pound cat...and the cat wins of course. *s*
> 
> Here's my Magic-dawg and his favorite pasttime (Frisbee & chase the water/hose):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMwCnVgXceY


I love it! My GS-mix pup, Deuce, would love to have an area like that to play in. He'd go crazy! In our yard, when it snows, he loves to bite the snow and play 'king of the hill'. If he's on top, he does everything he can to knock you off. 



kcmay said:


> My first you tube video:


Aww, that's how Twinkle and Deuce were too, and how Meowy was with Deuce also. These little iddy-biddy kitties, attacking a 75 lb GS-mix, it was hilarious! But he loved them so much and was so gentle with them. They always won.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks so much for the kind comments. I'll post a video link with the cat soon or she'll really get jealous.

Love the pictures of the doggies!


----------



## kcmay

cc84 said:


> Aww kcmay! I just watched your video. I kept thinking your Rottie was going to take kitty's head off but he was so gentle! Your kitty obviously loves it lol. I love the end part "no Rottweilers were injured in the making of this video"


  Dandie is an exceedingly gentle dog. She's great with small children and gerbils, too!


----------



## Amyshojai

Now my dog probably would want to find the squeaker inside the gerbil, LOL! Meanwhile, here's video of my cat Seren, her "morning ritual." Note: the throw that she's under came from the Westminster Dog Show (don't tell her, she'd get hissed off!). This was filmed after a rare day of snow in N Texas last year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFqFWjSBMRU

amy


----------



## John Hamilton

imallbs said:


> John Hamilton, what kind of dog is Charley?


He's a schnauzer poodle mix (a schnoodle). Despite the unfortunate moniker, he's just the greatest dog ever. Keeps me company while I write.


----------



## julieannfelicity

John Hamilton said:


> He's a schnauzer poodle mix (a schnoodle). Despite the unfortunate moniker, he's just the greatest dog ever. Keeps me company while I write.


Aww! I want a schnoodle! I had a mini-schnauzer named Leo, and another one named Toto, growing up. I miss those boys so much.


----------



## cc84

Awww Amy, lovely cat! Also, i really like your stairs  

Aww Charley is a cutie, i could go for a Schnoodle also  ♥


----------



## Amyshojai

cc84 said:


> Awww Amy, lovely cat! Also, i really like your stairs
> 
> Aww Charley is a cutie, i could go for a Schnoodle also  ♥


Thanks so much! Seren loves the stairs, too, and makes quite a racket racing up and down. Oh, and she perches on that cat tree overlooking the stairs to keep the dog in line. *s8

Charlie is a cutie, indeed. I fear my Magic would think he's a teddy bear to play with.


----------



## meglet

It took him a while, but my cat Max finally found the way to get the best view out the window: go behind the drapes, and between the blinds. And what you can't see is that his front paws are on the top of the frame from the raised window pane. Silly goofball:


Looking Out the Window by Meghan A, on Flickr


----------



## Amyshojai

Love it! My cat drives hubby nuts by "rattling" the wooden blinds so he fears she'll pull them down. Nope...she just wants him to chase her.


----------



## SimonWood

My charity fundraiser for Best Friends in my memory of my cat Bug ended last night and I raised over $165 in royalties, about another $100 in straight donations and someone adopted a cat from a shelter.  

Thanks to anyone who took part.


----------



## Amyshojai

Simon, this is very good news! Out of your sorrow, many other pets will be helped. Lovely.

I think there are often ways we can benefit others through our work. I'm asking folks to bring pet food donations to this Friday's free pet lecture event, to be given away to the pet-owning folks who visit the local soup kitchen. 
amy


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

SimonWood said:


> My charity fundraiser for Best Friends in my memory of my cat Bug ended last night and I raised over $165 in royalties, about another $100 in straight donations and someone adopted a cat from a shelter.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who took part.


What a wonderful tribute to a beloved friend, Simon. Pets give so much to us.

We just lost a dog of 15 years this past weekend. Our usual tradition is to plant a tree in their memory, but at this time of the year there aren't any available around here. In the meantime, I'll make a donation to the local shelter instead.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

So sorry to hear that, Gemi. Planting a tree is a lovely tribute (as is the donation!).

We planted rosemary, for remembrance, over the graves of our "boys".


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Please check  out forum, "Justice for Rosie."
Thanks.
Ann


----------



## SimonWood

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> What a wonderful tribute to a beloved friend, Simon. Pets give so much to us.
> 
> We just lost a dog of 15 years this past weekend. Our usual tradition is to plant a tree in their memory, but at this time of the year there aren't any available around here. In the meantime, I'll make a donation to the local shelter instead.


That's such a nice thing to do...


----------



## purplepen79

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> What a wonderful tribute to a beloved friend, Simon. Pets give so much to us.
> 
> We just lost a dog of 15 years this past weekend. Our usual tradition is to plant a tree in their memory, but at this time of the year there aren't any available around here. In the meantime, I'll make a donation to the local shelter instead.


It's always hard to lose a pet, but when it's a pet you've had so long, it's even harder I think. My sympathy to you. I love both the tree and the donation ideas--what a nice tribute.


----------



## purplepen79

Sorry to post again so soon, but my two kittens Motley and Krueger are currently racing from one end of the hall to the other for no discernible reason except they have way too much energy.  The sound of them thumping on the floorboards is making me giggle.


----------



## Amyshojai

purplepen79 said:


> Sorry to post again so soon, but my two kittens Motley and Krueger are currently racing from one end of the hall to the other for no discernible reason except they have way too much energy. The sound of them thumping on the floorboards is making me giggle.


LOL! that's the "5 o'clock zooms" aka "crazies" and it happens with adult cats, too. Always makes me smile. My little 7 pounder can sound like a herd of mustangs galloping up and down the stairs!


----------



## purplepen79

It's amazing how loud two barely 5 lb kittens can be, isn't it?  I'm glad I'm not the only one who owns "thumper" kittens!


----------



## NogDog

Amyshojai said:


> LOL! that's the "5 o'clock zooms" aka "crazies" and it happens with adult cats, too. Always makes me smile. My little 7 pounder can sound like a herd of mustangs galloping up and down the stairs!


The two calico sisters we had when I was in my teens usually had the crazies around 7-8pm. One sister would chase the other from the kitchen through the family room where we were usually watching TV and on into the living room at the front of the house. Then a minute or two later they'd reverse course, often with the chaser becoming the "chasee". Once I got a couple good scratches on my thighs as one decided to take a detour across my lap, followed immediately by the other. (They were outdoor cats, so still had all their claws.)


----------



## BrassMan

Finally, engineers have studied how cats actually drink. Fascinating!

For Cats, a Big Gulp With a Touch of the Tongue
By NICHOLAS WADE 
Engineers developed a formula to determine how cats drink, a lapping method too fast for the human eye to see.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/12/science/12cats.html?nl=todaysheadlines&emc=a23


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, I read about this -- will be writing an article for my cats.About.com behavior content soon about cat drinking habits. Fascinating stuff!


----------



## BrassMan

Cobbie said:


> I read that and thought it was interesting. I wonder how that compares with frogs.


I've seen high speed movies of frogs capturing prey. They have a sort of rolled-up tongue which they flip in the right direction. It unrolls and zap! A sticky pad on the end captures the prey. Or is that just lizards?

Anyway, I shouldn't think frogs have trouble drinking water. They live there!


----------



## Sunset

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Tucker during a mommy and me trip to Carmel beach


I love this picture! She is adorable. And wow this thread has been going on a long time. I'll have to dig out pictures of my scruffy little mutt. I call him Oscar the Grouch.


----------



## JeffM

Might as well add my pack to the mix. =)

Chloe









And Vincent


----------



## NogDog

Vincent looks adorable with that "smile" and wrinkled brow.


----------



## louiseb

Here's my Odie in the cone of shame.  I spent about 4 hours at the vet last night with him, he had a huge hematoma in his ear and they had to put a catheter in and leave it open to drain blood. I have to milk it twice a day for a couple of weeks, plus it drains on its own


----------



## louiseb

My Moose after gutting a stuffed squeaky toy (squeaker under his left foot) They only last a few hours, I rarely buy them but when I do he's so happy.


----------



## louiseb

Poppy before and after her winter groom, just wanted her face cleaned up. She gets shaved in the summer to keep cool.


----------



## cc84

Awww i love looking at everyone cute pets. Poppy is adorable! And poor Odie! I remember when our GSD Jerry was neutered, he had to wear one of those, i felt so sorry for him but it was quite funny watching him misjuding door ways and bumping into the frame.  Aww i'm not evil really  

Also loving Tucker! I watched the Aristocats on tv the other day and he reminded me of the dogs in that film


----------



## Amyshojai

I love these! Gorgeous and cute and adorable. My "pet fix" for the night.


----------



## NogDog

louiseb said:


> Here's my Odie in the cone of shame.  I spent about 4 hours at the vet last night with him, he had a huge hematoma in his ear and they had to put a catheter in and leave it open to drain blood. I have to milk it twice a day for a couple of weeks, plus it drains on its own


Sorry to hear he's got a problem, but glad he's got someone taking good care of him.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I love this thread!!

My daughter and her cat...


----------



## Aris Whittier

Susan M said:


> We have three dogs - two shih-tzus and a border collie - two foster rabbits and a couple of fish. My daughter trains Dazzle the Border Collie. She has several videos of the dogs on YouTube. Here is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the pet pics.
> 
> Susan


Susan,
Your daughter and her amazing dog have inspired my daughter. She has watched the video 3 times this morning&#8230;at the moment she is outside with our 8 yr old black lab and a bag of treats&#8230;I'm not sure if either one of them know what's going on&#8230;.  But she insists she training him...


----------



## purplepen79

louiseb said:


> My Moose after gutting a stuffed squeaky toy (squeaker under his left foot) They only last a few hours, I rarely buy them but when I do he's so happy.


Great picture! I love all the evidence of happy destruction. My Maddie and Bessie are always tearing apart the squeaker toys. I finally found a gray squirrel with five squeakers in it that appears to be made out of some kind of industrial wool, fortified with materials not found on this planet. They've only torn a little hole in it so far. I give it to them for an hour or so at a time and then take it away. I know--their faces when I take it away break my heart. But their joy when I give it back is priceless.

So many cute pets here! Thanks for sharing pix. My kittens have stopped their "crazies" for the moment and are sleeping on the couch.



Aris Whittier said:


> I love this thread!!
> 
> My daughter and her cat...


Great picture!


----------



## Cochise

louiseb said:


> My Moose after gutting a stuffed squeaky toy (squeaker under his left foot) They only last a few hours, I rarely buy them but when I do he's so happy.


Cute picture.

I occasionally house sit for a friend whose dog has a wonderful trick of ripping open stuffed animals and then running all over the garden shaking them around while the stuffing flies everywhere. He looks like a one dog mobile snow storm.


----------



## cc84

What kind of dog is Moose?


----------



## NogDog

Cochise said:


> Cute picture.
> 
> I occasionally house sit for a friend whose dog has a wonderful trick of ripping open stuffed animals and then running all over the garden shaking them around while the stuffing flies everywhere. He looks like a one dog mobile snow storm.


Several years ago for Christmas, my mother gave Noggin a foam "Frisbee" that claimed to be tear-resistant, having an inner layer of Kevlar mesh. We gave him his present to play with while we were opening our gifts. When we checked on him about 20 minutes later, he had it torn up into 3 or 4 pieces already.


----------



## louiseb

cc84 said:


> What kind of dog is Moose?


All of my critters are rescues, Moose is the one dog I know what he is though. His dad was a blue merle chihuahua marked just like him and his mom was a dachshund. He was an accidental breeding, the chihuahua's owner was not too pleased.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, I've never seen a merle Chihuahua! I couldn't tell his size from the picture and was guessing cattle dog in the woodwork. *s*


----------



## louiseb

Amyshojai said:


> Wow, I've never seen a merle Chihuahua! I couldn't tell his size from the picture and was guessing cattle dog in the woodwork. *s*


He's about 15 pounds. The chihuahua dad was owned by a breeder who paid several thousand $$ for him, the dachshund was her grown daughter's, who brought her over not knowing she was in heat. The breeder kept Moose for 6 months, not sure why, he was very neglected. I'm sure she named him Moose because he looked like one next to her tiny chihuahuas.


----------



## Amyshojai

louiseb said:


> He's about 15 pounds. The chihuahua dad was owned by a breeder who paid several thousand $$ for him, the dachshund was her grown daughter's, who brought her over not knowing she was in heat. The breeder kept Moose for 6 months, not sure why, he was very neglected. I'm sure she named him Moose because he looked like one next to her tiny chihuahuas.


Well isn't Moose lucky to have you...and vice versa of course! *s*


----------



## WilliamEsmont

Two Great Danes, a cattle-dog mix, and one cat.









Titan (left) and Juno (right) in front of the wood stove.









The danes on the couch and Emmet on the beanbag. They rule the house.









I wonder why the dogs think they are people..

No pics of the cat. He's off hunting mice or something..


----------



## cc84

Great dogs William! I love great danes, but i bet they eat loads  

Aww poor Moose it wasnt his fault. He's quite a mix lol


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Aris Whittier said:


> I love this thread!!
> 
> My daughter and her cat...


Oh my gosh . . . that is worth framing. Love it!


----------



## Amyshojai

That pix is priceless!


----------



## Aris Whittier

It’s one of my favorites too! You know I’ve never had it framed…I think I’m going to for Christmas. Thanks for the idea guys!


----------



## div

This is Clark, the newest member of our family.


----------



## Amyshojai

Ohhh, that face! What a cutie-Clark.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Aww, Div, he's so cute!!  Thanks for posting!!


----------



## div

> Ohhh, that face! What a cutie-Clark.


Yep....I was against getting a dog until I saw that face.....it casts a spell over you doesn't it?


----------



## hidden_user

Rowdy and Sugar. Sugar was adopted from the local humane society and Rowdy was rescued from the streets and a backyard breeder. Rowdy was the runt of a litter of 10 and no one wanted him. He kept escaping from his backyard breeder so often, the guy finally gave Rowdy to me.

I have no idea whatsoever about Sugar's pedigree. She may never have had a purebred dog in her ped :dunno:
Rowdy is just an everyday generic pitbull.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, what gorgeous (handsome!) dogs! Love the pictures. So much fun to see happy healthy pets!


----------



## louiseb

hidden_user said:


> Rowdy and Sugar. Sugar was adopted from the local humane society and Rowdy was rescued from the streets and a backyard breeder. Rowdy was the runt of a litter of 10 and no one wanted him. He kept escaping from his backyard breeder so often, the guy finally gave Rowdy to me.
> 
> I have no idea whatsoever about Sugar's pedigree. She may never have had a purebred dog in her ped :dunno:
> Rowdy is just an everyday generic pitbull.


They are adorable. I love rescue stories!


----------



## SimonWood

what a great pair


----------



## Amyshojai

I have GOT to get some pix of my crew up on this...other than the avatar, anyway. *s*


----------



## CathyQuinn

I love seeing all the pet pictures! I have Abyssinian cats myself, must get a pic of them up one of these days.


----------



## Amyshojai

Abys? Wow...do they swing from the drapes?   I always describe the breed as "tarzan" kitties.


----------



## cegrundler

So many pages of cuties! My kids, 3 rescued street mutts and assorted cats we seem to be fostering indefintely, are posted somewhere in here months earlier. Anyhow, I wanted to let everyone know about Mysteries for Mutts - A Fundraiser for Animals in Need. I'm asking animal lovers and mystery readers to come together in raising money for a worthwhile cause -- to benefit New Jersey's abandoned, abused and neglected animals. I'm pledging for each copy of Last Exit In New Jersey sold from December 1, 2010 through January 31, $1.00 will be donated to the New Jersey Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (www.njspca.org).

For more information, check out http://www.cegrundler.com/works.htm 

Thanks!


----------



## BrassMan

I have pets, yes. I have plenty. These are not mine, though, but friends', if you can call them pets. They're as wild as anything in nature, and totally awesome. The dog is a conventional pet, at least.

These gents are total conservationists, by the way, and licensed falconers, and the falcons share the ducks with their masters.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow...so do the dogs (German shorthair pointers?) "point" the ducks, are there other doggy helpers to flush 'em, or what? how do the dogs feel about the falcon? Very neat, just curious how all the critters work together (or not).

amy


----------



## BrassMan

Amyshojai said:


> Wow...so do the dogs (German shorthair pointers?) "point" the ducks, are there other doggy helpers to flush 'em, or what? how do the dogs feel about the falcon? Very neat, just curious how all the critters work together (or not).
> 
> amy


I'm not sure what the breed is (I could ask if you like), but they're well trained. They flush the ducks on command, even swimming to them to get them moving. This one is quivering with excitement, waiting the order.

Below the dog is Tucker, a crossbreed, but especially handsome, I think. He must carry two transponders to make sure he doesn't get lost and mix his genes back into the pool. You can feel his powerful grip through the heavy leather glove.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tucker is stunning. Crossbreed? With what? I suspect this wouldn't happen in nature.   Was it an accidental or purpose-driven hybrid? Just fascinating...


----------



## BrassMan

Amyshojai said:


> Tucker is stunning. Crossbreed? With what? I suspect this wouldn't happen in nature.  Was it an accidental or purpose-driven hybrid? Just fascinating...


I asked my falconer friend about the dogs. There were five. Two were German short-haired pointers (a father and daughter),
one German wire-haired pointer, and one Boykin spaniel.

Tucker is half gyr galcon and half peregrine falcon. They do not mate in the wild. These hybrids are made by artificial insemination.

Here's another shot of Tucker:


----------



## BrassMan

A bit more info, since you were interested, Amy. My falconer informant adds that unlike peregrines, gyr falcons don't like to soar high but they are big, aggressive and fast. So when you cross them with peregrines, you get a medium-sized, aggressive, fast falcon with hybrid vigor that likes to soar high--just what falconers want.

The crosses are expensive birds. The females are roughly $10,000 and up, and are highly desired in the Middle East (because they can be bred). The males, like Tucker, are much less expensive. (There's more info at http://www.falconquester.co.uk.) I don't know if that's where Tucker is from. but you can see why wildlife people wouldn't want those genes mixed into local populations.

Another thing I learned: the birds are not conventional pets, not domesticized. They look to their master only as a provider of food. Owners decide to take a bird hunting based partly on its weight, as a measure of how hungry it is. If you turn a bird loose that isn't ready to hunt and eat, it might well fly away. Some do anyway, which is why they commonly carry transponders. A hunt, consequently, can be wildly unpredictable, with owners chasing birds over half a county. The falconers I know always get landowners' permission to hunt and know the local roads intimately.

The hunt pictured above was considered a great success. It lasted over six hours, involved five people, five dogs, five falcons, and resulted in the downing of two ducks.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks for the info and details. I'd guessed German shorthair pointers, didn't see the wirehair or the Boykin. I think AKC just recently accepted the Boykin spaniel, nifty dogs.

Makes sense about the hybrid birds. And yep, those birds get into the native birds and no duck would be safe, ever! Hmnnn...might be an interesting premise for a short story...I'll take a look at the url, too.

Lovely photos. My GSD thinks he's a hunter, when he attacks and "kills" the squeakers in his stuffed toys.


----------



## SimonWood

Stunning birds.

On a different subject, why is it a cat can't resist a cardboard box.


----------



## lo202

I have three Lhasa Apso dogs and 4 doves. I'd like to own a peruvian guinea pig soon.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats love boxes--and none more than Maru!


----------



## drenfrow

I just realized that even though I have notification enabled for this thread, I haven't been getting email notices for awhile.  I have had a good time getting caught up with the new pics.  And really interesting information on falconing, BrassMan.


----------



## BrassMan

drenfrow said:


> I just realized that even though I have notification enabled for this thread, I haven't been getting email notices for awhile. I have had a good time getting caught up with the new pics. And really interesting information on falconing, BrassMan.


That's happened to me, too, for several threads. Here's a shot I posted on the 10,000 words thread that really belongs here. It's cold here! I bet it's cold in west Texas too.


----------



## drenfrow

BrassMan said:


> It's cold here! I bet it's cold in west Texas too.


We had a front blow through last night. It's supposed to be in the 20's tonight. It's 50 degree right now and cloudy, and *that* is plenty cold for me!


----------



## Amyshojai

It's been in the 30s here the past few days, dropping into 20s at night. Brrr! For N Texas that's paralyzing cold. 

Love the pix of the cats on the stove. They are furry heat-seeking missiles.   Some cats wil get so close to a fire, they singe their tail.


----------



## drenfrow

Here's Emma (black) and Lucy (blonde) on Christmas Day in their festive bows:

 

Here's what they really think of the whole business:


----------



## Amyshojai

Uh...how do you post pictures? I suppose it has to already be online somewhere?  

Oh well.


----------



## kcmay

Amyshojai said:


> Uh...how do you post pictures? I suppose it has to already be online somewhere?


Yeah, but you can use free photo hosting sites like image shack.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks, I'll check out that image shack.


----------



## Buttercup

I adore everyones pets! I'm so glad folks are continuing to post those fur babies 

I totally forgot to share pics of my newest pack member. His name is Snap, he's a basset hound of course and is almost 9 months old now. Snap joined my furry family in August. He's grown sooo much since then! From 21 lbs to nearly 50 

This was taken the day I met my new boy. His breeder who is also a foster home for the rescue I volunteer for brought him to our annual camping trip so I could take him home.









With his brother Miles a few months ago









This is him now


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I have added a new feline family member! Meet Idgie:









She and Josie have forged an uneasy alliance (especially after my boyfriend bought this amazing cat condo for them!)









although Josie was most suspicious of the new kitten under the bed!


----------



## Amyshojai

Snap the Basset is so cute! Love the off-center blaze down his nose. 

And the new kitty is gorgeous--the cat condo is making my Seren-kitty jealous.


----------



## evrose

Miniature dachshund here... see avatar to the under my details...

<-----------------------


----------



## davidhburton

Feeling the basset hound love!!


----------



## drenfrow

Do bassets suffer from eye problems?  I've never realized how low their eyelids droop.


----------



## davidhburton

It's part of the breed, actually. If they have problems, it's usually ears or back.


----------



## drenfrow

That makes sense.


----------



## Amyshojai

Some bassets are prone to ectropion (outward turning eyelids) but yes, it's part of the breed. Just have to keep 'em clean.


----------



## cc84

Loving the pics. The dogs at Xmas are great! That's how i feel about it all too! And the Basset Hounds are just fab ♥


----------



## pidgeon92

Here's a few pics of my Beagle/Basset mutt Ripley......


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the Ripley-tummy-shot! What is it with these doggies? Magic does the same thing, props himself against the wall with this tummy in the air, and then just grins at me. Ripley has such a sweet face.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Meet Cocopuff.


----------



## NogDog

It looks as if Ripley has Basset-sized ears on a Beagle-sized head.


----------



## pidgeon92

They're mid-sized, I would say..... 

However, her itty-bitty little legs and knocked knees are all Basset Hound.


----------



## Amyshojai

Daniel, does Cocopuff have an advance degree?   Graduated, did he?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Amyshojai said:


> Daniel, does Cocopuff have an advance degree?  Graduated, did he?


She graduated from doggy school, and was one of only several dogs to get a scholarship for another class. That dog is more educated than I am. (She also appears in one of the Evil Puppies stories.)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Daniel Arenson said:


> She graduated from doggy school, and was one of only several dogs to get a scholarship for another class. That dog is more educated than I am. (She also appears in one of the Evil Puppies stories.)


Scholarship, eh? Impressive.

BTW, Ripley is _adorable_!

While your dogs were all being smart and irresistible, mine was stirring up trouble. Mazda decided to excavate her very own den in the permafrost beneath the sidewalk. Took us an hour to dig her out.


----------



## TCLuvs2read

I can't figure out how to post my babies! (poodles)


----------



## Amyshojai

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Scholarship, eh? Impressive.
> 
> BTW, Ripley is _adorable_!
> 
> While your dogs were all being smart and irresistible, mine was stirring up trouble. Mazda decided to excavate her very own den in the permafrost beneath the sidewalk. Took us an hour to dig her out.


Holy cow--er, dog! wow, that's some hole. Funny how they can get themselves in, but want help getting out.


----------



## Buttercup

Yay, more bassets!  

Yes, some have droopier eyelids than others.  Out of my 4 I have 2 that are pretty droopy and my boy Miles is also slightly entropic on one of his top lids, that will likely have to be fixed.  I do keep sterile saline solution around to flush the eyes if needed, the droopy lids do tend to attract debris sometimes.


----------



## BrassMan

I've posted Alex and Nacho perching on the woodstove earlier, but this time they got into a little tussle up there. They're fast friends, however. Sometimes with cats it's hard to tell. At the risk of trying your patience, here's what they were up to. They jumped down before they fell off....


----------



## Jennybeanses

This is Loki, our Husky. He likes to play dress-up, as you can see from the big grin he's sporting under that hat.


----------



## NogDog

TCLuvs2read said:


> I can't figure out how to post my babies! (poodles)


You need to have the image hosted somewhere on the web (your own site/blog, one of the photobucket type sites, etc.), then put the URL to it in your post surrounded by *[ img ] [ /img ]* tags (without the spaces inside the brackets).


----------



## Amyshojai

Brassman, that's a terrific series of the kitties! What little purr-sonalities.  

Love the photo of Loki, too. My fur-kids wouldn't be caught dead playing dress up. They figure they be stylin' in fur.


----------



## Jennybeanses

Amyshojai said:


> Love the photo of Loki, too. My fur-kids wouldn't be caught dead playing dress up. They figure they be stylin' in fur.


My 16-year-old likes to put socks on him too. I think he's just a ham who likes to get his picture taken. He loves it when we make videos of him too. Silly Loki!


----------



## Emily King

One of these little babies will be coming home with me in about 3 weeks (they're only 2 weeks old right now). When she took the picture, they were almost asleep in my hands. They are blue rats:


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwwwwww Emily...it's Mickey! They're so cute. My cat would also think so    Used to have hamsters and mice as pets, and rats are soooo smart!


----------



## Aris Whittier

My kids and I had a wonderful day today. We went to our local humane society and LOVED on the animals for over an hour&#8230;we had to get our fix&#8230; and we didn't come home with a new pet this time! That's good for us&#8230;

This picture is of one of our cats...he's sleeping under the sofa...I love it when they sleep like this


----------



## Amyshojai

Aris, that is priceless! I've seen those cute kitty or doggy sleep poses with paws over eyes...but this is the first I've seen with them underneath furniture like this. Wow, what trust! (At my house, the dog would nose-poke that white tummy!)


----------



## MartyS

My old pal Waco, who passed away last fall:









Still not ready to own another, but have been leasing this guy, Max, a Tennessee walker.










He's a bit high strung when you are on him, always looking for something to spook at and doesn't want to stand still, and has run away with me a few times. So the ranch can't rent him out to people that are not experienced riders, so I've been working with him. The running walk is great when I can get him to stay in it, he just wants to take off at full speed at the slightest encouragement.


----------



## Amyshojai

Marty, Waco has such gentle, wise eyes in that picture. My deepest sympathies on your loss. Max does look full of beans!


----------



## Emily King

Emily King said:


> One of these little babies will be coming home with me in about 3 weeks (they're only 2 weeks old right now). When she took the picture, they were almost asleep in my hands. They are blue rats:


We went to pick up our girls last night. The ones in this photo were boys, but we wanted a pair of girls... they are mostly grey with white patches on their bellies. The poor little things were so freaked out from the 40 minute drive and their new digs that they aren't coming out of their hidey-hole yet. We're going to pull them out to play with them tonight. At least there are 2 in there to huddle with each other... I just felt so bad that they are so freaked.


----------



## MartyS

Amyshojai said:


> Marty, Waco has such gentle, wise eyes in that picture. My deepest sympathies on your loss. Max does look full of beans!


That's a great description of the guys.

The ranch got Waco off a trailer of horses and cows that came up from Mexico about 20 years ago, he was everyone's favorite horse, then a guy bought him and over worked him for a few years, when he came up for sale 10 years ago this month I bought him and it took me several months to get him back to his normal self again. It's been over 3 months since he passed and I still miss him like crazy.

Don't know where Max originally came from, his last 2 owners gave him away because they couldn't do anything with him so who knows how many times that has happened. I've figured him out enough to be able to rid him bareback, my current plan is to do nothing but slow walks on the trails for several months, see if that gets him calm enough to be able to stop and stand still out there (no fun riding in the woods if you can't stop to look at the wildlife). If you get off him he'll stand still and calm forever, but get on him and you can not make him stand still.


----------



## JimC1946

Bob, our trusty guard cat. Bob passed away a couple of years ago. He was a good cat.


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwwww....Bob, peeking through the blinds. My Seren kitty does the same thing.


----------



## MrPLD

Jinx and Lulu trying to cool off in the shade - stinking hot day today, despite the "lush green" look.

My wife (Elita, the author) was in the chair reading something new on her Kindle and jotting down notes for one of her new books


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Don't know how to put a pic in a post, but you can see our latest (spoilt and over-loved) SPCA specials in my avatar.


----------



## splashes99

oh! I love showing off my boys! Sherlock is the tabby and Watson is the big white boy...Unfortunately, I named them before I realized that Watson is the smarter of the 2. For example, Watson will hide around the corner when Sherlock uses the litterbox and ambush/chase Sherlock when he emerges. When Sherlock attempts the same thing, he forgets that he is supposed to be doing the ambushing and will run in front of Watson and ends up getting chased anyway! (oops!) However, they love each other verry much.



















And just one more...


----------



## Amyshojai

ROTFL!!! Love that Watson uses Sherlock as a butt-cushion! Great pictures. 

I haven't figured out how to post pictures yet, either. Finally loading some over at Flickr and maybe eventually will be able to post.


----------



## splashes99

Amyshojai said:


> ROTFL!!! Love that Watson uses Sherlock as a butt-cushion! Great pictures.
> 
> I haven't figured out how to post pictures yet, either. Finally loading some over at Flickr and maybe eventually will be able to post.


Watson ALWAYS flops on top of Sherlock when its nap time, and his favorite thing ever is to lay down on top of Sherlock, straddle him, and wash his face until it is squeaky clean. 

I used photobucket, and it was pretty easy. Just logged in, clicked "upload" and selected the photos from my comp. From there, you can even resize or rotate the pic and there is an "image" link selection with the [ img] tags already applied. Just a copy and paste of that link. Very user friendly.


----------



## Amyshojai

Well, here's the link to my Seren's photo, eating my Valentine's day roses. But I don't think it'll work 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amyshojai/5453119325/


----------



## Emily King

Here you go:


Seren's Valentine Rose by amyshojai, on Flickr

I found the link by clicking the "Share This" button and selcting the "Grab the HTML/BBCode" option, then click the radio button for BB and copy past in here.


----------



## Glenn Bullion

If you like cats, click here 

Kittie pictures


----------



## Amyshojai

Emily King said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> Seren's Valentine Rose by amyshojai, on Flickr
> 
> I found the link by clicking the "Share This" button and selcting the "Grab the HTML/BBCode" option, then click the radio button for BB and copy past in here.


Thanks! I'd tried using the url, the HTML and didn't even think to try the BBCode option. Who knew?


----------



## Emily King

I use Photobucket for my pictures - it's pretty easy to grab the img code that you need to use in the BB.

Here are some shots of the girls... still trying to decide on names (leaning towards Alli and Aja or Maia and Maera):

















And our 1.5 year old kitten (yes, we have cats AND rats):


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Oh my ghosh, Emily, your girls are so adorable! What are they? Baby rats?


----------



## Amyshojai

Emily, I just saw a video of a cat in Japan (I think...) adopted a mouse and raised it, and they still sleep together, groom each other, etc. Rats are sooooo smart! And those are killer pictures.


----------



## Emily King

Dara, they're baby Blue Rats... a friend of mine's rats had babies, so I took 2 of them (she is still trying to find homes for all 12!!).

They've definitely started showing their personalities. Maia is the dominant/assertive one - she gets all the food first and will take away any food that the other one tries to eat. She likes to explore and check out new places after she's decided she's safe. Aja is definitely the shy one and pretty timid. Her defense mechanism is to freeze in place or hide. I got some cute ones of them now that they're more comfortable at our house (and they're 6 weeks old today).

Maia is on the left and Aja is on the right (they have different white patches and you can see that Aja isn't quite sure about being in the opening of the cage):









Last night, I took them out and let them hang with me in the recliner, putting them in a pocket of my sweatshirt. Maia went out exploring, while Aja just peeked out at me. This is Aja being timid:


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Awwww, I totally want one now. They look so sweet. I'm always admiring the ones in our petstore. They only seem to have adult rats though, and they only carry males-I've no idea why. 

In the past I've just had gerbils and a hamster (and a ferret, although I guess she wasn't really a rodent).


----------



## Emily King

I think a lot of the stores will only carry one sex or the other to avoid the mass-baby explosions!  My friend brought home 2 females (sisters) who had been in a cage with their brother.  Brother/Sister Love = 12 babies!   In my experience, gerbils and hamsters are pretty "bitey"... these little girls have been so scared, yet have never bit me when I'm moving them around, reaching into their cage, etc.  I think of the rodent-type animals, rats are the best.


----------



## Aris Whittier

sorry I can't get the picture to stick.


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh yes, I saw the "meth lab" a couple of times now--hilarious!


----------



## cc84

Gorgeous pics, loving the rats and cats. I used to have a rat called Splinter, then one called Alexia. A couple of years ago i had Maxine the mouse, my sisters originally, she got 2 boys from her friend who bred them, turns out Max was Maxine when she knocked out a litter, so i took her and the babies in, but on the day she gave birth, Paddy the male had gotten her knocked up again before i had time to take her away so then not long after, there were more babies. When they were old enough, we seperated the sexes, and my sister took them in, as i was so mad at her for not checking when she originally got them. So i figured they were her responsibility. I kept Maxine and one of her babies, but all the mice got some form of skin rash and started losing weight and before we knew it they died. I'd grown attatched to them so i was sad, and still angry at my sister for been irresponsible when drunk!

And my Aunty had a cat that was the double of Watson! He was called Henry. When she died, my sister took him in, but when she got a dog, and had kids, i think he hated the noise, and he moved a couple of doors down! They moved recently and took him with them


----------



## cinder

My dogs Shiloh (Beagle), and Bella (Jack Russell).





Bella is about 2 years old. My family adopted her a year ago at christmas. Shiloh is 10+ we aren't sure how old she is. Both of our dogs have had traumatic experiences. Bella, I found on the street and the owner didn't want her. Shilohs old family hit her over the head with the but of a gun. Luckily we adopted her from a rescue and she's never been bad! But both are the most loving dogs!


----------



## NogDog

cinder said:


> My dogs Shiloh (Beagle), and Bella (Jack Russell).


That one looks like a good candidate for one of those "write a caption" contests.


----------



## cinder

LOL   That was taken a few months ago, when I attempted to bathe them at the same time. I think I ended up wetter than them!


----------



## Amyshojai

cinder said:


> LOL  That was taken a few months ago, when I attempted to bathe them at the same time. I think I ended up wetter than them!


That's a dog rule--"If I get wet, so does SHE!" LOL! Such cuties...


----------



## Amyshojai

Magic loves chasing the hose water but doesn't like the shower--probably he objects to hot water. Or the soap. *s* He'll also go up to his neck in the nasty ol' pasture tank, uck!


7-22 magic & hose by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Aris Whittier

Tonight is supposed to be a super moon...are anyone else's animals going crazy?

We got a new puppy, her name is Timber...She's a purebred Catahoula..."a Cata what?", you say...I said that too...LOL


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwwwwwwwwww...PUPPY!!!!!

Love the markings. And the cat is looking at Timber like, "What planet are YOU from?"


----------



## BrassMan

Aris Whittier said:


> Tonight is supposed to be a super moon...are anyone else's animals going crazy?


Great pup!

No, our animals are calm, all six of them...plus the cows out in the pasture. Me, I'm feelin' a little crazy, though....


----------



## cc84

Aww lovely pup, i love the colouring 

Just wanted to post a new pic of my pup Noah bonding with his big brother Jerry 

http://img52.imageshack.us/i/jerryandnoah.png/


----------



## Emily King

cc84, that is possibly the cutest picture ever!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cc84

Lol, thank you and your welcome


----------



## drenfrow

cc84, that picture is adorable!


----------



## Amyshojai

That ranks "over the top" on the "cute" factor.


----------



## BrassMan

Here is Amber, Destroyer of Hoses. We may need to be rescued from our rescue dog.


----------



## Emily King

BrassMan said:


> Here is Amber, Destroyer of Hoses. We may need to be rescued from our rescue dog.


That's pretty impressive! Is that a standard garden hose?


----------



## BrassMan

Emily King said:


> That's pretty impressive! Is that a standard garden hose?


Not any more.

She also ate a rose bush and a book, blast it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwww, love the face, look at her smile! 

And if you want something done right, you got Amber who doesn't go halfway, LOL! Appears she could use some of those "so-called" indestructible dog chew toys. Kong makes some, so does Premier Pet Products. (I say "so called" cuz well, I've known dogs to buzz-saw through them, too).


----------



## BrassMan

She has chew toys. She prefers the real thing.

This was brought by a UPS person while I was gone. (Cecily is an unindicted coconspirator. She just likes to have her picture taken.)

This is another reason I love my Kindle!


----------



## Amyshojai

How about...my dog has a chew toy that's actualy fireman's hose. He did kill the squeaker but hasn't managed to chew it up...yet. They sell 'em at Petco and Petsmart.


----------



## BrassMan

Amyshojai said:


> How about...my dog has a chew toy that's actualy fireman's hose. He did kill the squeaker but hasn't managed to chew it up...yet. They sell 'em at Petco and Petsmart.


I'm 60 miles from one and I never heard of the other. I let her have that piece of hose to save the other hoses. I don't see a problem, really. I'll pick up the pieces before the grass grows up, but it'll have to rain first and there's no sign of that.

As for Cecily, she and Pancho had her 15 minutes back on p. 41 of the 10,000 Words thread (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6795.msg356791/topicseen.html#msg356791).


----------



## drenfrow

Amber and Cecily are adorable!  Who could be mad at those two?


----------



## cc84

BrassMan, your dogs are so lovely! Amber has such a cheeky "aren't you proud of what i did" face and Cecily is all "it wasn't me"


----------



## BrassMan

cc84 said:


> BrassMan, your dogs are so lovely! Amber has such a cheeky "aren't you proud of what i did" face and Cecily is all "it wasn't me"


You all are good at reading dog faces. If they didn't have those expressions, I'd surely have shot them long since.

And let's not even think about what the cats have done around here.


----------



## Emily King

BrassMan said:


> You all are good at reading dog faces. If they didn't have those expressions, I'd surely have shot them long since.
> 
> And let's not even think about what the cats have done around here.


So, when you rescue pets, do you ask specifically for the destructo-model or do you just get them by chance??  Holy cow...


----------



## Amyshojai

Brassman, maybe they were in a "fugue state" when they ate the music. Ahem. 

My first GSD chewed up a whole book of religious anthems, and my book of Hanon keyboard exercises. I was grateful.


----------



## BrassMan

OK, here's another one for you. Everyone likes "Cold Case" stuff, right?

First, know that we live on a ranch out in the sticks--all kinds of critters are out there, sneakin' around. We keep our cats in at night because of that.

So, one morning I find this on the floor, clearly a crime scene. Yet there is no sign of mouse guts (as there has been before, many times). Besides, this looks like too much blood to have come from a mouse. There was nothing behind the books, not a shred of evidence anywhere else, and not a mark on any of the three cats, all of whom clammed up. Even days later, a week later, two weeks later, no bad smell.

So whaddya think?


----------



## drenfrow

I've seen that crime scene before at my house!  Dead jackrabbit dragged in and then back outside.  Do your dogs have a dog door?


----------



## BrassMan

drenfrow said:


> I've seen that crime scene before at my house! Dead jackrabbit dragged in and then back outside. Do your dogs have a dog door?


No; it's like one of those "locked room" mysteries, only it's a "locked house" mystery. And remember: no bones left, no, uh, internal organs, etc. Nothing, not even a smell.


----------



## Amyshojai

It was an inside job. The critter (mouse, rat, vole, squirrel) trespassed, the cats cornered, dispatched and painted with the bloody critter-brush, and...the dogs ate the evidence. 

Just needed some fava beans and a nice Chianti...


----------



## BrassMan

Amyshojai said:


> It was an inside job. The critter (mouse, rat, vole, squirrel) trespassed, the cats cornered, dispatched and painted with the bloody critter-brush, and...the dogs ate the evidence.
> 
> Just needed some fava beans and a nice Chianti...


Right on, Miss Starling!

Extra factoid: our dogs are outside dogs. Always.


----------



## BrassMan

For what little it's worth, my cold case theory is that it WAS a mouse, and some ferocious cat consumed the whole thing.

How would I know how much blood a mouse had? Maybe it was a big mouse....


----------



## Colette Duke

I have a silly bichon-shiz-tzu cross who wants to cuddle with only my dh (and never me) but cries anytime I'm gone.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cooper










Caya










Cooper and Caya










Cooper is a 7 month old rescue, we have had him for three months. We think he is Shepherd, Lab, and Huskie. Caya is a 13 month old rescue who we have had for almost a year. The DNA test says that Caya is American Eskimo Dog, Mastiff, and Chihuaha. Done laughing? We think she is Shepherd and Hound, I think Beagle.

Both are doing well. Cooper came to us with parasites which we thought we had treated but his poop has never improved. We brought him back to the vet today and have started him back on parasite treatment, a powder to deal with the parasites and an antibiotic to help his intestines and stomach heal, and he has been moved on to prescription dog food. In the mornings he will be getting a probiotic.

Overall they are both very playful, fun, loving dogs. Caya is still a bit confused as to why Cooper is here but she is adjusting. Cooper loves nothing more then wrestling with her and chasing his tennis ball. He is a little Houdini. He got out of his crate three times, once after we zip tied all the doors shut, and has figured out how to get around, through, or over any gate we put up in the hall to keep the two of them in the hall. I am talking a gate, surrounded by a pen, weighted down with 25 pounds of free weights. I keep finding him with my Hubbies slipper sole in his mouth. No damage to the slipper or sole, Cooper just likes carrying it around.

Caya loves her rawhides and tug. give her a bone to chew on or a tug toy and she is a happy camper. She will be happier when Cooper has learned not to eat all things cloth and she can get back her favorite squeaky toys and rope toys.

They bring us great joy.


----------



## Amyshojai

Simcha is PRICELESS! Love the photo.


----------



## Amyshojai

T.L. Haddix said:


> Thank you! He is adorable, and he knows it. Do you think he should get his own facebook page? I told him he had been seen by over 40,000 people (slight exaggeration probably) and he got all perky. Maybe a page he shares with his brother and sister?


If he's got more poses like THAT one, he'll take FB by storm! *s* My pages always get rockin' and rollin' when the pets take over.


----------



## drenfrow

T.L. Haddix said:


> Here's one of my boys. His life is so hard, so tiresome. He just needs to relax sometimes. His name is Simcha, and he's three, I think. Just a lovable baby doll.


That picture is adorable. All he needs is a glass of wine and some candles...


----------



## Michael Crane

Last week we finally bought a chinchilla. We've been planning for months, and finally did it. We've named her Nermal.


----------



## Amyshojai

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Nermal...aka Disney Character!


----------



## Tripp

I have finally gotten savvy enough to get my pictures on here. 
My babies are both cardigan welsh corgis

This is my boy, Cooper.










And here is my girl, Belle. Sorry about the red eye. Getting rid of that is my next project.


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwwwwww...so does Belle "herd" that ball?    Love your Avatar, too, cute picture.


----------



## Tripp

Amyshojai said:


> Awwwwwww...so does Belle "herd" that ball?  Love your Avatar, too, cute picture.


LOL. No, Belle "herds" Cooper. The ball is really his. Oh, and we cannot say the word in our house because he goes crazy over it. We say things like the round orange object. 

Edited to add; I love my avatar too. It looks so much like Cooper, don'tcha think?


----------



## Amyshojai

*giggle* I need to do a blog on the words we need to 'spell' around our pets so they don't go nuts. At our house it'd be...Frisbee, outside, ball, food, sock, cat, treat, car, go...

OMG, I've created a monster! Heaven help us when he learns to spell.


----------



## drenfrow

Tripp said:


> I love my avatar too. It looks so much like Cooper, don'tcha think?


Totally!


----------



## SimonWood

According to some groups, May 21 is Judgment Day , apparently, so who will watch your pet come the Rapture. Don't fret, it's covered.


http://imgur.com/9bHwM


----------



## Amyshojai

Well, it's not heaven or paradise or whatever name de jour, if the animals aren't there. So I'm not worried.


----------



## SimonWood

Amyshojai said:


> Well, it's not heaven or paradise or whatever name de jour, if the animals aren't there. So I'm not worried.


Totally.

I think Roy Rogers said something like _if animals don't go to heaven, then I want to go where they go_. I'm down with that.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Thought I'd share my babies with you too.









Boose (Black & White) Mrs. Diva Kitty. 
Shady (Tan & White) Mr. Teddy Bear.









Baby Lurky. (She's full grown now, but still a runt.)


----------



## tim290280

Katie Salidas said:


> Baby Lurky. (She's full grown now, but still a runt.)


My dog likes to work on the computer too:


----------



## JimJ

Phoebe chilling on some dirty clothes. My mom saved her from a shelter, I think she was supposed to be put down the next day:









Buddy, who wandered into our back yard and has since declared himself king of the house. We tried to find his original owner to no avail:









And finally, Casey (AKA Pup), who we lost last Friday


----------



## luvmy4brats

Meet our newest family member, Harley. He's a stray we took in.. From his shoulders down, he's really pathetic looking flea bites, mange, scabs, bald spots... But with eyes like this, how could we say no? (he's doing quite well considering... And is responding to treatment well)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

awww how cute!!!! Which of the Brats is going to obedience classes with him?


----------



## luvmy4brats

ProfCrash said:


> awww how cute!!!! Which of the Brats is going to obedience classes with him?


Well, I can think if at least one that needs to take the class right along with him... 

We haven't decided who's going to go with him yet. Maybe the oldest. Maybe me.


----------



## NogDog

Love the furrowed brow, Luv. Hope all works out and he fits in well with the rest of the "brats".


----------



## Amyshojai

JimJ, so sorry for your loss of 'Pup.' It's never easy.

Harley looks lovely! Are those blue eyes? some husky in there? or BC? New pups, always a fun time!

amy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

When the Hubby took Cooper to training there were two tweens in the class with their puppies. I thought it was brilliant that the parents were sending the kids to obedience classes with the dogs. Then I attended a class and the girls were soooo meek. I think they needed a parent there to show them how to call the girls and be able to say "Speak up honey." It was clear that they girls were going because Mom made them and I am not sure that they or the dogs got anything out of being in the class.

They were cute puppies though.


----------



## Colette Duke

I had to be away from home for a few days. When I phoned to see how my little dog, Bridget, was doing (she has separation anxiety), dh said, "She got so stressed out, she fainted." (He sounded worried but also relieved because of the reduced noise level.) Poor little girl. She woke up a few minutes later, barking like mad, then unexpectedly calmed down and stayed calm for the rest of the time I was away. She's a bit nuts. Good thing I don't have to leave her very often, or I'm sure dh would get so stressed out, he'd faint too.


----------



## Amyshojai

Colette Duke said:


> I had to be away from home for a few days. When I phoned to see how my little dog, Bridget, was doing (she has separation anxiety), dh said, "She got so stressed out, she fainted." (He sounded worried but also relieved because of the reduced noise level.) Poor little girl. She woke up a few minutes later, barking like mad, then unexpectedly calmed down and stayed calm for the rest of the time I was away. She's a bit nuts. Good thing I don't have to leave her very often, or I'm sure dh would get so stressed out, he'd faint too.


Wow, that's a lot of stress! It makes sense, though, that she calmed down and stayed calm after the initial period. Usually these guys angst the most during the first 10-20 minutes...if you can get 'em past that, they seem okay.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cooper developed bad poops again today. It took about 24 hours after we went back to his regular dog food. I called the vet and went out and bought some chicken and rice dog food to replace the lamb and rice. Hopefully he will be back to good poops tomorrow evening.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ProfCrash said:


> When the Hubby took Cooper to training there were two tweens in the class with their puppies. I thought it was brilliant that the parents were sending the kids to obedience classes with the dogs. Then I attended a class and the girls were soooo meek. I think they needed a parent there to show them how to call the girls and be able to say "Speak up honey." It was clear that they girls were going because Mom made them and I am not sure that they or the dogs got anything out of being in the class.
> 
> They were cute puppies though.


The only one of mine I can see sending to class with Harley is my oldest... the others are way too passive and timid.


----------



## StaceyHH

One of my little monsters. This is Murphy. He's a wire-haired mini dachshund.










And my sweet Sunny, an American Cocker Spaniel.

We have two kitties too, the little tyrants. Here they are, one of the few photos I have where they're together and not fighting.


----------



## rayhensley

I really want a pet. A cat. And she would be a maine ****.

http://www.petsaleinc.com/Images/PetListing/100004Maine-****-image1.jpg​


----------



## BrassMan

rayhensley said:


> I really want a pet. A cat. And she would be a maine ****.


Good choice. But a cat's a cat. Careful what you wish for.


----------



## StaceyHH

rayhensley said:


> I really want a pet. A cat. And she would be a maine ****.


I had a cat just like that. Her name was Abby. Best cat ever.


----------



## Amyshojai

Stacy, GORGEOUS doggy (and kitty) pix.

Ray, go to a cat show...LOTS to chose from -- or a shelter and get a Maine **** look alike. This one's a champion. 


Main ****  by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Michael Crane

Nermal's doing her impression of an Easter Egg today.


----------



## StaceyHH

Haha! that's cute


----------



## Colette Duke

I love Nermal!


----------



## Michael Crane

StaceyHH said:


> Haha! that's cute


Thanks, Stacey!  I love when she does that.



Colette Duke said:


> I love Nermal!


 

We named her that since she looks so much like the cat in GARFIELD (even though Nermal was a "he" in that). Still thought it was a cute name for her. You can call her Nerma if it confuses you. That's what my dad does.


----------



## Amyshojai

Betcha if you posted a Nermal video on YouTube it'd get a gazillion hits! She's off the scale in the "cute" department.


----------



## Michael Crane

Amyshojai said:


> Betcha if you posted a Nermal video on YouTube it'd get a gazillion hits! She's off the scale in the "cute" department.


Awe, thanks!  Gonna work on that!


----------



## Colette Duke

Michael Crane said:


> We named her that since she looks so much like the cat in GARFIELD (even though Nermal was a "he" in that).


That's exactly what I thought of when I saw her name.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cobbie, that is a spectacular picture of Poochie!


----------



## BrassMan

Great white balance.


----------



## MichelleR

We have two new baby feline additions to our household. A little girl named Arya (dilute calico) and a little gray and white boy named Jon Snow. (Why, yes, I have been reading Game of Thrones.) But, as we all know, these are only their sensible, everyday names. 

The Naming of Cats is a difficult matter,
It isn't just one of your holiday games;
You may think at first I'm as mad as a hatter
When I tell you, a cat must have THREE DIFFERENT NAMES.
First of all, there's the name that the family use daily,
Such as Peter, Augustus, Alonzo or James,
Such as Victor or Jonathan, George or Bill Bailey--
All of them sensible everyday names.
There are fancier names if you think they sound sweeter,
Some for the gentlemen, some for the dames:
Such as Plato, Admetus, Electra, Demeter--
But all of them sensible everyday names.
But I tell you, a cat needs a name that's particular,
A name that's peculiar, and more dignified,
Else how can he keep up his tail perpendicular,
Or spread out his whiskers, or cherish his pride?
Of names of this kind, I can give you a quorum,
Such as Munkustrap, Quaxo, or Coricopat,
Such as Bombalurina, or else Jellylorum-
Names that never belong to more than one cat.
But above and beyond there's still one name left over,
And that is the name that you never will guess;
The name that no human research can discover--
But THE CAT HIMSELF KNOWS, and will never confess.
When you notice a cat in profound meditation,
The reason, I tell you, is always the same:
His mind is engaged in a rapt contemplation
Of the thought, of the thought, of the thought of his name:
His ineffable effable
Effanineffable
Deep and inscrutable singular Name. 
~T.S. Eliot

Hopefully I can upload pics tomorrow, but their fave sleep spot is on stacks of books on one of the bookshelves. I'm not sure Steinbeck could have guess that East of Eden would be a preferred cat bed.


----------



## Amyshojai

MichelleR, congrats on the new kittens! Can't wait to see the pictures. I think Steinbeck should be proud. A cat makes his/her own Eden.


----------



## MichelleR

I purchased for them a drinking fountain at Target, but they didn't have additional filters, so I went to the suggested website and couldn't find them right away. So, I emailed. My sig reads:

_Michelle
From my close observation of writers... they fall into two groups: 1) those who bleed copiously and visibly at any bad review, and 2) those who bleed copiously and secretly at any bad review.
Isaac Asimov_

The response started out _"Dear Isaac,"_ 

http://www.catsrule.com/thewateringholeautomaticfreshwaterfountain.aspx


----------



## BrassMan

Since this thread is for show AND tell, and since a T. S. Eliot poem was recently quoted above, perhaps this poem will also be of interest. Eliot wrote: "There was one man who had this personal rhythm, though he was not so great a poet — Christopher Smart. But he had to become mad to get it at its best. His poem about his cat is to all other poems about cats what the Iliad is to all other poems on war." 


Smart ((1722-1751), devoted 70-some lines in his longer poem Jubilate Agno to his cat Joeffry, which he wrote in part while institutionalized. To this day, it turns up in freshman literature anthologies, and it continues to be enjoyed for its strange imagery and, well, mystery. Ana Darcy, the extraterrestrial, also likes it, though it's no easier for her to explain than it is for the average college freshman.

"For I will consider my Cat Jeoffry.
For he is the servant of the Living God duly and daily serving him.
For at the first glance of the glory of God in the East he worships in his Way.
For this is done by wreathing his body seven times round with elegant quickness.
For then he leaps up to catch the musk, which is the blessing of God upon his prayer
...
For when his day's work is done his business more properly begins.
For he keeps the Lord's watch in the night against the adversary.
For he counteracts the Devil, who is death, by brisking about the life
...
For he is the cleanest in the use of his forepaws of any quadruped.
For the dexterity of his defence is an instance of the love of God to him exceedingly.
For he is the quickest to his mark of any creature.
For he is tenacious of his point.
For he is a mixture of gravity and waggery.
For he knows that God is his Saviour.
For there is nothing sweeter than his peace when at rest.
For there is nothing brisker than his life when in motion
...
For God has blessed him in the variety of his movements.
For, tho he cannot fly, he is an excellent clamberer.
For his motions upon the face of the earth are more than any other quadrupede.
For he can tread to all the measures upon the musick
For he can swim for life.
For he can creep."


----------



## hodad66

This is Nala on the swing that she KNOWS that I installed just for her.....


----------



## Amyshojai

Nala is GORGEOUS! Those eyes....*swoon*


----------



## SimonWood

Sadly my dachshund, Royston, came down with Pancreatitis the other week.  He's on the comeback trail at the moment.  The food preparation and med regiment has been very draining though.  He's passed the worst of it now.


----------



## loonlover

Sorry to hear that, Simon.  Hope he continues to get better.


----------



## Amyshojai

Poor Royston...healing thoughts being sent. Pancreatitis is no fun for man nor beast!


----------



## SimonWood

Amyshojai said:


> Poor Royston...healing thoughts being sent. Pancreatitis is no fun for man nor beast!


Thanks everyone. I don't think I've seen anyone so miserable.


----------



## StaceyHH

SimonWood said:


> Thanks everyone. I don't think I've seen anyone so miserable.


Oh no! Poor little guy. Nobody does miserable like a dachshund.


----------



## SimonWood

Sadly he's been shaved in a bunch of places and none of it is symetrical--front right paw, back left paw, right side and belly.  He looks like a patchwork doll at the moment, but his fur is growing back, but it's going to take time seeing as he is a longhaired lad.


----------



## drewschmidt

I'm a man in a house full of women (1 wife, 3 daughters (4th one married)) and 2 girlie girl dogs. Just look at my profile pic!!

But I must admit - - I love our poms. Their cute...they just like to bark a bit to much.


----------



## MichelleR

The children:




























The Slovenian word for what the female is: hudiček

I know this word because, growing up, I was called it so much that I thought it was my name.

It means little devil.


----------



## BrassMan

Cute kitties! Very civilized!

Here are two of our rescue critters. The pup is far the most trouble, as the photo of her "playpen" shows: fragments of a new (yellow) garden hose, an oil bottle, pieces of a pool chlorinator, various sticks, a javelina jawbone, a piece of a tire, deer antlers, styrofoam packing, pvc pipe fragments, rags, a kid's puppet, and, out of the picture, a dried-up chunk of skunk.


----------



## Amyshojai

MichelleR said:


> The children:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Slovenian word for what the female is: hudiček
> 
> I know this word because, growing up, I was called it so much that I thought it was my name.
> 
> It means little devil.


Love this! Seren was called "devil" so much when we first got her that she thought that was her name! Lovely kitties.


----------



## lpking

I don't have a pic to prove it, but a coyote waltzed (okay, more like a very fast trot bordering on a run) down the street below my house at 1:30 pm with a minivan in hot pursuit. I think it had a pet in its mouth.

On second thoughts, perhaps it's just as well I don't have a pic.


----------



## traceya

After rather an abysmal year pet wise, having to put Shayla down, Jazz getting hit by a car and someone pinching Hannibal I now have a new fur family.

This is Angel, my Tibetan Spanial - she has a beautiful nature and loves to cuddle up with me while we watch M.A.S.H reruns









This is Pippa, short for Pipsqueak - I bought her as a companion for Angel who has so much energy it was exhausting, now they play together all the time and she loves her cuddle time too









And this is Caesar, my beautiful Siamese. He was almost completely feral when I found him, scratched and bitten and in a terrible state and sooooo skinny but after a long time he finally accepted me and now thinks he runs the house lol









It's always hard losing a pet but I think I got some very special new ones and we're a pretty happy family


----------



## Amyshojai

Tracey, they're lovely! What a face on those fur-babes.


----------



## SimonWood

Tracey,

I'm glad you've got a new family.


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## Amyshojai

LOL Brassman! Nothing like having a furry sit-upon!


----------



## cc84

Lol Brassman, love your dogs


----------



## BrassMan

Laugh a minute....


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh man...we had that at our house. At least, we "smelled" the evidence. Ewww!


----------



## BrassMan

There were no problems that time--everybody behaved.

We also have a cat who can read....


----------



## Amyshojai

Of course cats read! Here's my in-house editor. She also paw-tographs most of my books (but boycotts the dog ones )


Seren "Editing" by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Tripp

It has been raining harder than normal here today. Cooper is such a baby when it comes to rain and refuses to go out in it so he and is favorite toy are pouting.


----------



## davidhburton

I posted with a photo before, but I'll post it again because they were too cute. 










Lily, the one on the left, passed away 3 years ago - the night our boys moved in. 

We all got through it, in part due to Buster, on the left. He was such a trooper and showed the boys all the love in the world.

Sadly, he recently passed away, leaving all of us with a hole in our hearts. 

It hasn't been easy, but we've been managing. I think it's been hardest on me and my youngest. I still get up some mornings and head straight to the cupboard where I kept his food.

The boys have been asking for two more basset hounds, and I think we will definitely have this lovely breed again, but we need to wait until the time is right.


----------



## NogDog

Tripp said:


> It has been raining harder than normal here today. Cooper is such a baby when it comes to rain and refuses to go out in it so he and is favorite toy are pouting.


Noggin hated the rain, but would go out as long as I went out with him, so I'd have to grab an umbrella and hang out with him until he "did his business."


----------



## Aris Whittier

I was watching a friends little girl and as she was watching cartoons she put my cat is a trance. The cat is actually sleeping on the little lap board that she was using to color on...I love this picture!

Looks like he's doing the "Thriller" Dance in his sleep...


----------



## Amyshojai

Aris, that picture is priceless! He must really trust this little girl, how sweet!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

A cat whisperer! What a sweet picture.

One day a couple came to visit us and brought their two little girls. The girls spent the entire visit petting and fussing over our Burmese, Sura. The whole time his expression said, "Best Day Ever!"

Kimi (our Abyssinian) disappeared for the day. They had *very* different personalities.


----------



## BrassMan

Alexander the Grate loves being whispered to. All takers welcome.


----------



## caseyf6

My younger daughter is a cat whisperer...there is something about her that they just respond to.

I need to upload photos to photobucket so I can share more.  Are there other sites you like to use?


----------



## BrassMan

Here's Winston, RIP, after being whispered by my son in law. He's catatonic.


----------



## Casse

Here is a picture of my Toy Poodle - Bella


----------



## anne_holly

We have had Ralph, a shelter cat, for a little over a month now. He is the best of cats and the worst of cats, but, better or worse, he's stuck with us now.

I'm going to try to figure out how to post a pic, but if I get it wrong, you can see his album on my FB here:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.172191889504667.44648.100001415702986&l=7abe1e7142

ETA: Alas, FB photos don't embed it seems. I once had a photobucket account, but I wouldn't remember how to find it, let alone the login, if you beat me.


----------



## Amyshojai

Been a long time since Magical-Dawg was a puppy or the Seren-kitty a baby. But I get my SQUEEEE! baby fix at adoption events. Here's a couple of the latest examples--oh, and I use Flickr.com for my photos. FYI if anyone's interested in sharing, there are two "groups" over there that I draw from for some of my online publishing 

Corgie/Terrier mixes

. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Registered "Lotta Luv" kittens 

. by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Ann Herrick

You can see all my kitties here:
http://annherrickauthor.com/pages/aboutme.htm


----------



## cc84

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/badnoah.jpg/ Here is my 6 month old puppy Noah, naughty boy


----------



## Amyshojai

LOL! Love it! And boy, those Westies can sure kick up the dirt!


----------



## cc84

I know! He just had his first haircut last week (see avatar picture of him showing it off lol) and not long after he came back, he was digging away. He's so cute though i can't be angry at him, he enjoys himself. Although my poor mother doesn't like it when he drags her flowers in


----------



## KindleChickie

This was my last pet, Gracie the Afghan Hound. I was laying in my bed playing on my laptop when she came up and put her nose on my keyboard to get me to pet her.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

No I don't have pets. My grand children are my favorite pets. I can talk to them.  I can play with them....


----------



## cc84

*Sandy Harper* said:


> No I don't have pets. My grand children are my favorite pets. I can talk to them. I can play with them....


I talk to my dog, and i play with him


----------



## BrassMan

Good ole Bob. What a sweet guy. Not a lick of sense....


----------



## Aris Whittier

cc84 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/badnoah.jpg/ Here is my 6 month old puppy Noah, naughty boy


I love this pic!!...Look at that face!!!!!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

cc84 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/badnoah.jpg/ Here is my 6 month old puppy Noah, naughty boy


What a scamp! And so cute with it.


----------



## Amyshojai

BrassMan said:


> Good ole Bob. What a sweet guy. Not a lick of sense....


Spectacular picture BrassMan, really nice! Bob sure is handsome.


----------



## BrassMan

Amyshojai said:


> Spectacular picture BrassMan, really nice! Bob sure is handsome.


Thanks. I've posted a number of pics of Bob here. He was a gentle sweetheart, but clueless in the world. One francophone visitor saw him like this and cracked "Il sait sa valeur" ("He knows his value"). He really did. So did I.


----------



## BrassMan




----------



## cc84

Thanks Aris for putting the picture up, i'm rubbish at that. Ya the face is the reason i can't be mad at him.


----------



## Amyshojai

cc84 said:


> Thanks Aris for putting the picture up, i'm rubbish at that. Ya the face is the reason i can't be mad at him.


There's a reason the Almighty made 'em so cute...so they'd survive the Wrath of Humankind! *s*


----------



## louiseb

This is a Mastiff, star, that I am fostering for a friend who has fallen on hard times. She is hoping to be able to eventually turn things around and get Star back. I have 6 owned dogs and one very cranky parrot, all rescues.


----------



## Amyshojai

What a lovely Mastiff-girl! The doggy on the sofa isn't all that happy about her, though, LOL! 

What kind of parrot? I had a rescue Spectacle Amazon for a while, left her with a breeder when we moved from TN to Texas.


----------



## louiseb

Star has only been with us about 24 hours, so things are still a little unsettled. She is very calm and uninterested in the other dogs though, which helps. 

I have a double yellowhead amazon, considered on of the "hot three" in parrot land and one of the most difficult to work with. He is settling down this month though, his spring hormones must finally be dropping. I've had him about 3 years, he is 12.


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh ho, those spring hormones in birds, yep! And at 12 he's still pretty young, yes? 

One of my colleagues breeds Macaws. Lovely things but so sensitive...


----------



## Coral Moore

Here's my girl. 



The vet believes she's a pointer cross. All we know for sure is her mother was a yellow lab taken in at a rescue right before her pups were born. She came from a litter of 10, every one different.

Likes: Food. Snuggling. Did I mention food?
Dislikes: Cats. Rain. Fireworks. Thunder. Squirrels.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Amyshojai said:


> There's a reason the Almighty made 'em so cute...so they'd survive the Wrath of Humankind! *s*


CC, No problem 

Amy, I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Amyshojai

Coral said:


> Likes: Food. Snuggling. Did I mention food?
> Dislikes: Cats. Rain. Fireworks. Thunder. Squirrels.


What a lovely girl! She looks like my brother's first dog--also thought to be a pointer cross. Interesting (and tragic) for a gun dog to fear noises. Some tips on soothing the fear on this article, maybe will help with fireworks coming this weekend *s* oh, helps with fearful cats, too.

http://puppies.about.com/od/BehaviorProblems/a/Scary-Noises.htm


----------



## Coral Moore

Amyshojai said:


> What a lovely girl! She looks like my brother's first dog--also thought to be a pointer cross. Interesting (and tragic) for a gun dog to fear noises. Some tips on soothing the fear on this article, maybe will help with fireworks coming this weekend *s* oh, helps with fearful cats, too.


Yes, it's a joke my husband and I make all the time: she'd be the worst hunting dog imaginable so she's lucky she ended up with us. She hates being dirty and shakes whenever she hears a loud noise. Also, she would prefer not to have to get her paws wet, thank you very much.


----------



## lesedi

Okay, so this isn't about one of my pets, but is about the life and death of Roselle, faithful guide dog and companion of a close friend, Michael Hingson. They were on the 78th floor of the World Trade Center on Sept. 11th. They made it out of the building just in time to nearly be killed by the collapse of the South Tower. Roselle, who was reduced to a whimpering puddle by thunderstorms, didn't blink when the plane hit. She stayed focused on her role of guiding Michael until they were safely home. Like every other guide dog, Roselle saved Michael's life every day, but her work on that day was spectacular. They've had a lot of media coverage over the years because it's a wonderful story of loyalty and teamwork. Michael has written a book about it, _Thunder Dog_, which will be released in early August; I assume it will be available on Kindle at some point. (I was interviewed for the book and have read the chapter that I am in. If the rest of the book is as good as chapter 8 is, it will be an a very fine book.)

Roselle was euthanized on Sunday night. It was the right thing to do at the right time; she was 13 and plagued by many problems. Still, I cried with Michael and his wife Karen when they called with the news. 

You can read about her "obit" here: http://michaelhingson.com/newsite/2011/06/roselle-a-sad-day. If you're on Facebook, her page is here: https://www.facebook.com/Roselle911GuideDog?closeTheater=1#!/Roselle911GuideDog.

I'm so grateful for Roselle's life and the many ways in which she enriched Michael and Karen's lives!

Cherie


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Thanks for sharing that, Cherie.  I've tweeted the link. Please let us know when it comes out on Kindle. What a brave dog and what a strong bond they had.


----------



## lesedi

So glad you tweeted the link, Gemini. One of the things I loved about Roselle was her utter concentration and focus - whether she was working or playing. When they finally got home on 9-11, both covered in grey ash, Michael took off her harness and she bounded off to play with the luminous retired guide dog, Linnie. Karen said she acted like it had just been another day at the office.

Amazing.

Well, I misspoke (or is it miswrote?). Here's the Amazon link: _Thunder Dog: The True Story of a Blind Man, His Guide Dog and the Triumph of Trust at Ground Zero_ is available in Kindle version. It's currently on pre-order here: http://www.amazon.com/Thunder-Dog-Triumph-Ground-ebook/dp/B004Y1NWQU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309540968&sr=1-1. It will be published on Aug. 2nd.

Cherie


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, what a story! Guide dogs and all service dogs are furry angels, in my book. I know of a number of colleagues who have service dog partners and yep--it's like they say, "hey, it's what I do! Where's my ball?"

Will look for the book, thanks so much for sharing. And bless the beasts that keep us safe--physically and emotionally.


----------



## Amyshojai

Okay, I gotta share today's blog--a colleague who rescues had a MIRACLE happen. Somebody contacted her about adopting one of her very challenging dogs, Lulu, who has so many "problems" but this turned out to be a perfect fit. There's also a very neat video of Lulu having underwater treadmill therapy for her recent FHO surgery (she panicked at a thunderstorm and hurt herself trying to get out of the carrier).

Here's the link:
http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/01/furry-friday-lulus-furry-miracle/


----------



## louiseb

lesedi said:


> Well, I misspoke (or is it miswrote?). Here's the Amazon link: _Thunder Dog: The True Story of a Blind Man, His Guide Dog and the Triumph of Trust at Ground Zero_ is available in Kindle version. It's currently on pre-order here: http://www.amazon.com/Thunder-Dog-Triumph-Ground-ebook/dp/B004Y1NWQU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309540968&sr=1-1. It will be published on Aug. 2nd.
> 
> Cherie


I've added obit link to my FB and preordered the book for my kindle


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Cherie, thanks for sharing the links to this wonderful story.

There was a similar story here in New Zealand after the Christchurch earthquake in February, when a man's guide dog led him safely out of a damaged building. They're such amazing creatures in their intelligence, loyalty and empathy, and in the way they can open up a person's life.


----------



## Colette Duke

I'm babysitting my daughter's malti-poo. He's a sweet guy, but I swear he doesn't ever sleep (I imagine because he misses his own people). After a long night, I woke up this morning in the middle of a three-dog-fight because he jumped up on my bed and deeply offended my two dogs. 

Need. More. Coffee.


----------



## alangrylls55

I have two Dogs rottweilers one of 2 years and other 4 years


----------



## Amyshojai

Awww....love Rotties!


----------



## balaspa

My fiancee both lost our beloved dogs of 16 years (for her) and 15 years (for me), but these days are the proud adoptive parents of two rescue dogs.  Gracie, a cockapoo and Pippa, a pomeranian.  We got both from an organization called ADOPT near Naperville.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love my doggies. Well, Cooper most of all right now. Since getting a cold about a month agi, I have had more then one night where I have been awaken by a cough and just cannot get the cough under control enough to go to sleep. Doctors have been consulted and it has gotten better but it does still happen from time to time. As a last ditch measure, I have been getting up and making myself hot water with lemon and honey to try and soothe the throat, stop the cough, and reduce any swelling coming from the cough. 

Cough medicines for pregnant women suck and do very little to actually stop the cough so it is pretty much a try and doctor it and suffer through proposition.

Cooper follows me to the kitchen when I make my beverage and then downstairs to the computer where I dirnk, cough a bit, and try and make myself tired enough to be able to fall asleep. He curls up in the beanbag or by my feet. There is no interest in playing, he just seems to think it is important to keep me company. When I am ready to go back to bed he gets up, stretches, comes over for a scratch, and goes back to his bed and returns to sleep.

Somehow it is just very comforting and makes me feel loved. The hubby is great, he rubs my back, gets me throat losengers, and does all that he can do (including calling the emergency number one night after 45 minutes of coughing and dealing with a pregnant, hormonal, sleep deprived, coughing wife) but I don't want to screw with his sleep. So having Cooper follow me downstairs to keep an eye on me is just, well, nice.

Caya, who I love as well, sleeps through everything and doesn't seem to notice what is happening but she is more of the cuddler who jumps on the bed for a snuggle when I am really blue and/or crying.


----------



## Amyshojai

For cough, I just learned about Hot Damn, it's cinnamon red hot flavored schnapps...and yes, I know you're pregnant but there's a non-alcohol version, too.

Pets are the BEST when we feel under the weather. Hope your cough goes away soon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I'll be having a chat with the doctor on Thursday. I might need to go back to my GP though. It is really minor now, no more pain or pulled muscles, but enough to keep me awake and too much for the wussy cough medicine. If snuggling with cute, fluffy fur balls worked, the hubby would have to deal with sharing the bed with the pups all night long. But it is comforting to have them close by for a pet and snuggle and to make me feel loved when feeling bleechy.

hmmm that is a solution that I have not tried. I'll look into the non-alcohol version.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Hubby has been brewing his own beer. He made an Apricot Blonde last night. He puts the used grains into our raised beds for the added nutrients. The problem is that the dogs enjoying eating compost and used grains. Last night he buried the grains but Caya and Cooper sniffed them out. He sprinkled habanero powder on top of the spot. Cooper took one whiff and walked away. 30 minutes later I hear him yelling at Caya who dug right through the habanero powder and was munching on grains in the middle of a huge hole. Next time, we try bhut jolakia powder and see what happens.

Caya is part beagle and it shows.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Actually changing the name of Who Dares Wins Publishing to Cool Gus Publishing as we expand overseas and here is Cool Gus:


----------



## Amyshojai

AROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Cool Gus is puttin' on the DAWG! Love it.


----------



## Sandpiper

Burke will be 1 year old on April 14!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Burke is a cutie, Sandpiper!


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, has it already been nearly a year since he came home? Big boy, eh? Do you have a doggy party planned?


----------



## Marie S

My Athena striking a pose and waiting for her morning tummy rub.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Rowdy and Molly taking a snooze last fall.


----------



## BrassMan

Warm weather cats:










Cold weather cats:


----------



## Sandpiper

Amyshojai said:


> Wow, has it already been nearly a year since he came home? Big boy, eh? Do you have a doggy party planned?


He came home on June 18 last year. He was such a little thing. Weighed about 6 lbs then. He's now 15 - 16 lbs. Looooong legs. Little feets. He's a big boy when standing. But when he's curled up, still looks like my little pup.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Brassman that is awesome. 

We have pictures of Caya curled up under the outdoor fire pit. We got a bit worried about her cooking herself and bribed her out with a treat after 30 minutes.


----------



## BrassMan

ProfCrash said:


> Brassman that is awesome.
> 
> We have pictures of Caya curled up under the outdoor fire pit. We got a bit worried about her cooking herself and bribed her out with a treat after 30 minutes.


Pets are pretty good judges of temperature, I should think. The ridgeback here (on the right), a short haired breed, hates to sit on cold ground. On another thread you mentioned, she once discovered the apricots I had tossed on the compost pile after making a liqueur from them. How did I know? Because her front legs could walk but her back legs kept falling over. The vet said she'd get over it and she did. That's how I learned about discriminating among compost....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL that is great. Call me silly but I just had this image of my dog cooking herself under the roaring fire we had going. I just know I wouldn't let my kid sit under there so I struggled letting her sit under there. She probably thought we were nuts but enjoyed the treat she got. And went back under as soon as she could. (winks)


----------



## BrassMan

ProfCrash said:


> And went back under as soon as she could. (winks)


Dogs (and cats) are often smarter than we are. Here's the same ridgeback as above, but NOT drunk--just blissed out in the sun.


----------



## Amyshojai

My GSD does that "tummy sunning" pose, too!   Some sun-loving pets get sunburned, though. Great pictures.


----------



## momilp

My furry babies, Nero and Bruno, when they were puppies


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwww...nothing cuter than beagle puppies! Well, ALL puppies are cute but beagles...squeee!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love beagles.

We can add Pack and Plays to the list of things Cooper is scared of. We moved the pack and play into the master bedroom figuring Cooper would have a problem with it. He really does not like it when we change the floor plan at all (adding a leaf to the dining room table, boxes in the hall, new furniture any where). So yesterday was spent encouranging him to go to his bed in its new location in the bedroom with a tennis ball. He would come into the bedroom, see the pack and play against the wall, slink a bit, run to the basement, come up when he heard the tennis ball bouncing, belly crawl past the pack and play, and run to his bed to get the ball. Rinse and repeat many, many times. He finally sniffed the pack and play at one point in time and left the room.

He settled in for bed time without a problem but would not return to the bedroom with me after I got up with a coughing fit. He followed me into the basement like he does when I get up in the middle of the night. Normally he comes upstairs with me when I have been able to quiet the cough. Not last night, he would not budge from the bean bag. But at 8 AM he came running into the room when I made clear getting out of bed noises. 

If all goes well, we will have several months to acclimate him to the new bedroom set up. Then we can deal with his barking when the baby cries.


----------



## Carrien

BrassMan said:


> Dogs (and cats) are often smarter than we are. Here's the same ridgeback as above, but NOT drunk--just blissed out in the sun.


All the pets here are soooooo cute...Brassman, I wanted a RR for years, finally got to see one at breeders as I wanted to spend time making sure it was a good fit and fell in love..There were no puppies..I just wanted to see the dogs as you don't see a RR often and up to then never seen one! Finally months later I..got the courage up to tell hubby and took him to see them and his response was no way..they are aggressive man eaters which makes no sense three adult dogs greeted us with wiggles of happiness, sniffed our pockets, nudged our hands for pets then decided we were friend not foe and went and lay down....how he calls that aggressive is beyond me....he said they were intimidating and yet our boy who went to the bridge 21 months ago had the most intimidating stare and I reminded him of that and he said that was different.....grrrrr...he has no idea how broken and sad I am without a dog! He just has no clue....so I love seeing everyone pets, it makes me smile!


----------



## Amyshojai

Carrien said:


> All the pets here are soooooo cute...Brassman, I wanted a RR for years, finally got to see one at breeders as I wanted to spend time making sure it was a good fit and fell in love..There were no puppies..I just wanted to see the dogs as you don't see a RR often and up to then never seen one! Finally months later I..got the courage up to tell hubby and took him to see them and his response was no way..they are aggressive man eaters which makes no sense three adult dogs greeted us with wiggles of happiness, sniffed our pockets, nudged our hands for pets then decided we were friend not foe and went and lay down....how he calls that aggressive is beyond me....he said they were intimidating and yet our boy who went to the bridge 21 months ago had the most intimidating stare and I reminded him of that and he said that was different.....grrrrr...he has no idea how broken and sad I am without a dog! He just has no clue....so I love seeing everyone pets, it makes me smile!


So sorry your husband feels that way. Sadly, other dogs sometimes also mistake the Ridgeback as aggressive--the raised hackles that give the breed his name (fur growing in a "ridge" along the spine) looks intimidating. Maybe that's what he reacted to. *shrug*


----------



## BrassMan

So sorry about that, Carrien! Our ridgeback is a sweetheart--great at barking when folks drive up, but never aggressive, which is perfect. One local rancher glanced at her and said, "Bad haircut!"

Here's the dangerous pup, then the hopeful adolescent, her learning not to mess with the cats, and the explorer of nature. Add in the apricot incident described above and there's never a dull moment!

Why don't you try a lab? They're just furry mounds of love!


----------



## eloisejknapp

Aww! Everyone has such adorable pets. Here is my lovely cat Pompous. He is luxurious and has quite the attitude (hence the name!)


















And here is a fancy photo I took of him.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Pompous is a fine fellow, Eloise! He obviously knows how to find the most comfortable spot, and how to make the most of it once he's there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love all the pictures. They are all so cute


----------



## Amyshojai

What a striking tuxedo--love the name Pompous! That could fit many c'attitudes.


----------



## momilp

Pompous! What a cute name  And the ridgeback? I want one


----------



## BrassMan

eloisejknapp said:


> Aww! Everyone has such adorable pets. Here is my lovely cat Pompous. He is luxurious and has quite the attitude (hence the name!)


I'm going out on a limb here, but to me Pompous looks like one of the world's coolest cats--as in a cat bothered by very little. Am I right? We had a terrific cat like that: Winston. Nothing bothered this guy. Just look at him with our giant ridgeback (the one above) and our two year old grandson, the most dangerous animal in the world.

Wouldn't Pompous be doing something like this?


----------



## Trilby

About 3 weeks ago I got a toy or teacup(not quite sure) Parti-Poodle,for free! I named her Piper  She got groomed yesterday and this morning, I brought her to the Vet to be spayed. I just called to see how she's doing and they said she's doing very well and in fact everyone there has fallen in love with her


----------



## Amyshojai

Awww, Piper is gorgeous! She'd be a Toy (there's no such breed as "teacup" ...it's a made-up marketing term  ). But those Toy Poodles sure don't think they're little, LOL!


----------



## Carrien

BrassMan said:


> So sorry about that, Carrien! Our ridgeback is a sweetheart--great at barking when folks drive up, but never aggressive, which is perfect. One local rancher glanced at her and said, "Bad haircut!"
> Why don't you try a lab? They're just furry mounds of love!
> 
> Brassman....My Dog was a Chocolate Lab and they are incredible loving dogs..filled with character and manners and just my best buddy and then he had seizures that were non responsive to drugs and we had a dog neurologist and they found nothing medical wrong and didn't feel it was a tumor and changed his medication and he went into status seizures, over a 15 day period he'd have over 110 seizures that we'd see.. some only a minute long others 7-9 min where he'd be tossed around like a rag doll...it was horrific to watch, your helpless to stop it, prevent it or reduce the violence in which this demon attacked him and I had to make that decision to put him to rest to give him peace and in doing so it shattered my world, to see this healthy dog, so full of life who ran like the wind, had energy up the wazoo, it just wasn't fair and hubby said that it was dealing with Jake and then having to deal with me falling apart thru every seizure and then afterwards that he doesn't want to do it again and I said so your going to judge all the great years over 15 days of hell....yeah it was hell... I'll never do that again...so I liked the RR cause they are not over-bred, Labs are.. their problems are so immense anymore...I like the character of the RR as well, I like the look....it kinda looks a bit like a lab with short hair and funny hair cut! LOL but hubby does one internet search and finds horrors of RR ...search it sometime RR in Haddonfield NJ... so he is juding the entire breed by one idiot who failed to train their dog and hubby says the RR doesn't live long.. I said neither did Jake... so I am going to start up again pestering and its going to be War in here again but oh well. LOL


----------



## BrassMan

Gosh, what a sore trial; so sad!

I don't have much experience with ridgebacks--just ours, really. She's a female. The males are much bigger and maybe tend to be more aggressive. The one male I met, a strapping fellow of 115 pounds, was devoted to his owner and his family and took great exception, so I heard, to anyone giving them a hard time. That could be a problem.

Our dog came through a friend, not a pup farm. That may make a difference too. In the market at large, I believe they tend to be pricey. Keep checking; heck, try the pound. Our second dog is a mutt, and an excellent companion, once she grew beyond the chewing stage. Here are both of them just last week.


----------



## Amyshojai

Brassman, What a gorgeous picture with the flowers! I need to get Magical-Dawg out in the Texas wildflowers for photo-ops.

Carrien, I'm so very sorry about your dog, what a nightmare. In those cases you feel so helpless. We were without a dog for about 13 years after our first shepherd died, my husband just didn't want to be tied down again. So for our 25th wedding anniversary I told him...all I want is another dog. That's it, nothing else. Guess I sounded pitiful enough *s* and we started the hunt. Shepherds also can be over-bred but we found a great breeder who does all the health checks/tests, researches everything, is a tracking dog judge/expert, places dogs as service animals as well as police dogs--and got on a waiting list. 

It was worth the wait. And Magical-Dawg reminds me of the fact every day.

The cat won't agree, though.


----------



## Carrien

Hey Brassman that is an adorable picture....what nice field you have...everyday was a party in Jakes world, he entertained himself and us and I thought oh he is soooooo trained but realized that night when I came home without him, it was us that he trained...I didn't know what to do with myself...

Breeders told me females tend to be more independent and aloof and males tend to be more outgoing but both are protective.  I went to a breeders and she had two females and said they were aloof and likely would ignore me and they did....we were talking about Jake and I was very sad, choking back tears and her phone rang and she excused herself from the room, just then the one dog who I thought was following her got up and walked over to me, climbed on my lap and put her head on mine and sighed...that is what Jake used to do and then the other climbed up and squished close to me and put her head on my shoulder...I started laughing...the breeder came in the room, shocked telling them to get down and neither moved, I told her it was just what I needed that day...she said never has she seen her dogs do that and they were therapy dogs and never reacted like that with sick children or adults, she was embarrassed but my heart smiled and then they got down and walked away like it never happened!  

Unfortunately our shelters are full of pits, while they can be nice dogs it's not the dog for me!  Yes the RR is pricey from what I found is a lab that is ethically bred us close in cost and I just am fearful, Jake was ethically bred, health tested etc and my dog before him was a black lab a BYB and riddled with health problems so I did my homework and it all checked out....how it happened is unknown as his breeder was in remission from cancer when I got him and died two years before I lost him so I have no idea if his siblings had seizures...she was always upfront with questions or concerns and we used to exchange emails on how he was doing and I would send pictures and his parents lived to an old age...so who know, it just wasn't fair at all....


----------



## eloisejknapp

BrassMan said:


> I'm going out on a limb here, but to me Pompous looks like one of the world's coolest cats--as in a cat bothered by very little. Am I right? We had a terrific cat like that: Winston. Nothing bothered this guy. Just look at him with our giant ridgeback (the one above) and our two year old grandson, the most dangerous animal in the world.
> 
> Wouldn't Pompous be doing something like this?


He sure is. Doesn't have a care in the world. He is like that with young kids, too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have a feeling that health in dogs can be as hit and miss as health in humans. Sometimes stuff happens. There are many great breeds out there. I understand that you like the RR and are afraid of getting a lab. What about talking to a vet and learning about some other breeds that fit your life style and have a better breeding track record?

We have to rescue dogs who are, so far, doing just fine. Cooper is a bit neurotic (I found him sleeping downstairs tonight when my cough woke me up. I wondered why he had not followed me down, he was already here. He really does not like the new room lay out) but he is a loving, goofy, playful guy. We might end up with health problems but we might not. Right now we have two dogs who are loving and fun and silly. They love us and we love them.


----------



## Titania Ladley

Awwww, such adorable pets! I'm loving going through everyone's pics, so cute and snuggly. Here's my baby. Got her from a rescue shelter--she was the runt of a litter in which most of her sibs died from starvation. She's soo affectionate, and intuitive to my moods. I swear when I'm down, there she is in my lap giving me kisses and hugs.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, what a striking kitty!


----------



## Titania Ladley

Thanks! She does need to be groomed at this point--shedding everywhere! lol Oooh, love the dog (and the kitty too) in your avatar. Is it a german shepherd? I'm thinking about getting one. Tell me about her/him!


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks for asking! Seren is the wannabe Siamese and she's the boss. Yes, Magic is a German shepherd. He's 5 now, comes from a working line--dad is a German import, and the breeder (a tracking dog judge) places dogs with the police, as SAR partners, service dogs for kids, just about anything. VERY versatile! My Magic will do about anything for fetch, LOL! Hard to believe he started out like this--his birthday with his mom, Greta:


7-31 Magic's b-day w-mom Greta 7-24-06 by amyshojai, on Flickr

Here's his dad, Henry:

HenryStand3fullsize by amyshojai, on Flickr

This is the picture I took the day I first saw him:

17 days old GSD puppy "Magic" by amyshojai, on Flickr

and here he is the day we brought him home:

Magic day 2b by amyshojai, on Flickr

And a more recent photo:

magicface7-08 by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Titania Ladley

Omgosh, awesome pics, thanks for sharing! I've wanted a GS for so long, but am waiting on moving to a property where he/she could run free. Btw, which is calmer, male or female? Your mention of service dogs makes me think of another question... My sister lives alone and is diabetic and looking for a dog that's trained to sniff and alert to blood sugars being off. Have you ever heard of this? I *think* a lot of GSs are used for it. If you have any info to share on it, I'd welcome it, including where to get one! (If that's okay to talk about here, that is.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

awww Magic is a cutie.

Cooper will do anything for fetch. Caya will get involved in a game of fetch just to steal the ball from Cooper and then drive him nuts wandering around the yard with the ball.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks ProfCrash, he really thinks he's a handsome devil. The cat would agree with the "devil" part, LOL!



Titania Ladley said:


> Btw, which is calmer, male or female? Your mention of service dogs makes me think of another question... My sister lives alone and is diabetic and looking for a dog that's trained to sniff and alert to blood sugars being off. Have you ever heard of this? I *think* a lot of GSs are used for it. If you have any info to share on it, I'd welcome it, including where to get one! (If that's okay to talk about here, that is.)


Calmer? Well, depends on the individual dog to some extent. Magic is very driven, he tested off the charts for Schutzhund during temp testing as a pup. But some others in the litter were very laid back. So while my inclination is to say females are calmer, that's really not necessarily true.

Diabetic alert dogs, yes--a high school student I know (used to teach) has one, and she trained Shots herself with the help of a trainer in Ohio who specializes in this. Shots is a rescue dog from the shelter. It doesn't have to be a particular breed, really. Katie Jane's story is included in this article I wrote, and I think there's a link to her site that can get you to some trainers.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/amy-d-shojai-cabc/pets-disease-detection_b_901821.html


----------



## Titania Ladley

Thanks for the link! I'll check it out and forward it on to my sister, too. Much appreciated. 

Lol, sorry, calmer probably wasn't the right word to use. It's just I'd been checking into Alaskan Huskies, too, and was told they're difficult to domesticate and keep at home (especially males) because they're born to run. And I'm not a good runner.    Although dogs and cats are different, I've had male cats in the past who go prowling and never return. But Sophie, she prowls yet stays close to home. I've had my baby for 5 years! ))


----------



## Amyshojai

Titania Ladley said:


> Thanks for the link! I'll check it out and forward it on to my sister, too. Much appreciated.
> 
> Lol, sorry, calmer probably wasn't the right word to use. It's just I'd been checking into Alaskan Huskies, too, and was told they're difficult to domesticate and keep at home (especially males) because they're born to run. And I'm not a good runner.  Although dogs and cats are different, I've had male cats in the past who go prowling and never return. But Sophie, she prowls yet stays close to home. I've had my baby for 5 years! ))


Well, the big dogs tend to need more room to exercise. Neutering usually cuts down on the urge to roam. Even smaller dogs, though, will run off if "dared" by the squirrel or intrigued by interesting smells. The sight/smell of coyotes here get Magic's motor going and he'll race after them in a heartbeat!


----------



## BrassMan

This Harris hawk, native to our area of Texas, is not exactly a pet. It's more a trainee, one supposes. The owner brought it to our ranch this afternoon to see if it could grab a rabbit, specifically the rabbit that's been wreaking havoc in our garden.

Alas, it made a dive on the rabbit but missed (to try another day). A rabbit, this bird's normal prey, is twice its weight, by the way.

Handsome beast though. The name is Chuy.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gorgeous bird! Beagle would go after the bunnies, too.


----------



## Susan Alison

Oh, dear - I have spent wayyyyyyyyyy too long looking through this thread at the fab pics, and reading about people's pets, but I can't leave it until I put my Jeff-Dog on here. He's a rescue Border Collie. I tend to rescue elderly BCs although it's getting so hard to lose them I'm wondering if I can do it again after Jeff-Dog.

Anyway - here's a pic of him looking all suspicious. He's looking like that - all jaundiced - because he knows what I'm like with a camera....









And - what do you know Here he is again looking like he's only got three legs.... (He was right to be suspicious.)


----------



## BrassMan

What a jolly fellow he looks! Reminds me of a photo a friend snapped:


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwww....love those BCs. I have a friend (another behavior consultant) who does BC rescue. They're so smart but driven that some folks get in over their head. So glad you and Jeff-Dog found each other.

A lot of dogs react that way to cameras. Hmnnn...I feel a new blog post topic in my future!


----------



## Vickie Britton

Like most mystery writers, I'm a "cat person."  The count is up to four right now.  I can't resist a stray or a kitten.


----------



## Susan Alison

He certainly is a jolly fellow, BrassMan - he is the most joyous dog I've had, I think, and perfect for taking into hospitals etc - he just loves to greet people.

And yet, he's the least driven BC I've ever had, Amyshojai - I think because he's always lived in the city as a pet. In fact when I got him he was twice the size he is now - so obese it hurt him to stand up - and I think he thought of himself as a child or anyway a creature who expected everything done for him. Whereas my previous rescue BCs had been ill-treated in very different ways that made them skittish and much darker.

People can be so naff.


----------



## jwest

Cindy, your Basset Hound photos are great!

What a fun thread; my wife and I are really enjoying all these pictures 

Here is our Mini-Schnauzer Jonesy, our number one fella!


----------



## Amyshojai

SQUEEEEE! Love Jonesy, those ears and whiskers are to die for.  I like the natural ears better than cropped--here's a show dog and to me the natural just adds so much more personality.


min schnauzer by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## jwest

Amyshojai said:


> SQUEEEEE! Love Jonesy, those ears and whiskers are to die for.  I like the natural ears better than cropped--here's a show dog and to me the natural just adds so much more personality.
> 
> 
> min schnauzer by amyshojai, on Flickr


Thanks Amyshojai! We love Jonesy's ears and whiskers too! We just couldn't bear to get the ears cropped; they are way too cute


----------



## Sandpiper

Chloe Anne Susanna Carolina Savannah, a rare grey singing finch (1986 - 7/11/96)









Chloe's eggs (the box is 1 13/16" X 13/16")


----------



## lucasfernan

I have 2 poodles whom I miss greatly. Unfortunately they can't travel with me


----------



## jkeith0919

This is my BFF, Elvis. He's the sweetest dog ever!


----------



## Amyshojai

Poodle play, fun stuff! And Elvis looks so smart and alert. Here's my boy, Magic, posing in this year's wildflowers.


Magic in flowers by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## jkeith0919

Amyshojai said:


> Poodle play, fun stuff! And Elvis looks so smart and alert. Here's my boy, Magic, posing in this year's wildflowers.


A little too smart! Magic is beautiful.


----------



## momilp

"_This is my BFF, Elvis. He's the sweetest dog ever!_"

Nero says hi to Elvis


----------



## jkeith0919

momilp said:


> "_This is my BFF, Elvis. He's the sweetest dog ever!_"
> 
> Nero says hi to Elvis


Hi Nero!


----------



## Lee44

Punkin

Older now, but I love this picture.


----------



## Sandpiper

Lee44 said:


>


Ooooooooh! Breed(s)? I don't usually go for little dogs, but s/he is too cute. How big now?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

How big is Burke?


----------



## Amyshojai

Is Punkin a Chihuahua? Cute. Looks like a Disney character. *S*


----------



## Sandpiper

MamaProfCrash said:


> How big is Burke?


Burke pretty much holds his weight at 17 lbs. Havin' a piddlin' inside problem with him lately.  

Punkin's little legs look "meaty" for a chihuahua?


----------



## harrisonbooth

This is my pet gander Branwell delivering his full wrath onto a biscuit tin


----------



## Sandpiper

LOL!  Wonder what he thinks he doing?    Dishes?


----------



## balaspa

My fiance and I have two shelter dogs:  Gracie, the cockapoo and Pippa the Pomeranian.  We love them - they are our kids.


----------



## Lee44

Hi all,

Sorry for the delay.  Yes, Punkin is a Chihuahua.  She's 1 year and 1/2 now, still tiny compared to other dogs, her snout isn't as flat and her legs have lost the baby fat.  If I can get my camera to work, I'll give a current shot, but I just love that pic, it has to be the cutest.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Here's a photo of my two rescue cats: Nikki (on right) and Basil (on left). They are two-year-old siblings, who were in the wild for the first three months of life. Given that, I'm sometimes surprised that they are as domesticated as they are.

Mike


----------



## Lee44

Nikki and Basil knew that you were their mother, and that they had to wait 3 months.  So they didn't waste their time going wild!


----------



## Amyshojai

What gorgeous kitties!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Oh, they're gorgeous!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Lee44 said:


> Nikki and Basil knew that you were their mother, and that they had to wait 3 months. So they didn't waste their time going wild!


They had to wait longer than that... they were with a rescue organization (in someone's home) for a year and a half or so. I got Nikki last April (I think) and went back for Basil in July.

Mike


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lucas is learning to pet nice early on. Caya used to run away if we tried to let Lucas pet her.


----------



## Sandpiper

MamaProfCrash said:


> Lucas is learning to pet nice early on. Caya used to run away if we tried to let Lucas pet her.


Smaller is easy.  Didn't happen just because I quoted your post.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I used tapatalk. I have no idea how to control size on it.


----------



## Sandpiper

MamaProfCrash said:


> I used tapatalk. I have no idea how to control size on it.


I would think same as posting directly on message board. I've never used Tapatalk.


----------



## Amyshojai

I upload my images first to Flickr and then use the code for various sizes. That seems to work.

Awesome picture!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Tinky wearing her hi-vis vest so no one trips over her when we visit the flea market  😊


----------



## Sandpiper

How do you post a pic on this board? Have no idea how to do much of anything.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Sandpiper said:


> How do you post a pic on this board? Have no idea how to do much of anything.


Click on reply and find the 'insert image' icon at the bottom. Click on it and click on the image you want to insert


----------



## Sandpiper

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Click on reply and find the 'insert image' icon at the e bottom. Click on it and click on the image you want to insert


Thank you! That was easy. Haven't done much of anything on this board for a long time.

This is Burke, my 10 YY purebred border terrier. He was named for Walter Burke, DVM who saved the life of my childhood beagle.


----------



## etexlady

Meet Desi (Desiree), my two year old Pom mix. She's a hoot.


----------

